# Show us your Builds - Kayfun, Russians & Similar



## devdev

This is the SUYWWACS (Show Us Your Working Wick And Coil Setup) thread for all Kayfun, Russian and Rocket Atomiser builds.

Let's see what you got!


----------



## Hein510

Double twisted 26g
6 wraps
2mm id
0.7Ohms

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## BhavZ

Damn dude, that coil is neat!


----------



## Andre

Hein510 said:


> Double twisted 26g
> 6 wraps
> 2mm id
> 0.7Ohms
> View attachment 3473
> View attachment 3475
> View attachment 3474
> View attachment 3476


Work of art, Coil Master.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

That is an awesome looking coil @Hein510

I suggest we host a coil building workshop where all you pro's can teach us newbies how to do it. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

Dr Evil said:


> That is an awesome looking coil @Hein510
> 
> I suggest we host a coil building workshop where all you pro's can teach us newbies how to do it.
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



amen to that


----------



## BhavZ

Agree completely with @Dr Evil


----------



## devdev

That's an awesome idea - if we did workshops at the meets that would be sick!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil

devdev said:


> That's an awesome idea - if we did workshops at the meets that would be sick!



I'm thinking we keep the meets for meeting the other members and checking out devices/juices.

Hold specific workshops just for coil building, so we maybe spend 2-3hrs learning how to build, be it for more TH, cloud chasing, hectic designs etc.

Maybe even start novice workshops and as we progress we move onto more advanced builds

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Alex

Here's my attempt at a quad twisted (.3mmx2) and (.2mm x2 coil), 7 wraps, 2mm ID @ 0.56 ohm. I was aiming for slightly higher resistance... but this one brings the flavour out tremendously on my KFLP. So I won't be changing the coil very soon 

Did have a bit of a battle getting it secured under the posts. 












Pics via iPhone5

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## johan

Awesome coiling @Alex - 0.56 (0.6 Ohm) is my sweet spot for any tobacco flavours. And excellent close-ups!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Alex said:


> Here's my attempt at a quad twisted (.3mmx2) and (.2mm x2 coil), 7 wraps, 2mm ID @ 0.56 ohm. I was aiming for slightly higher resistance... but this one brings the flavour out tremendously on my KFLP. So I won't be changing the coil very soon
> 
> Did have a bit of a battle getting it secured under the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics via iPhone5



That is gorgeous 


Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Here's my attempt at a quad twisted (.3mmx2) and (.2mm x2 coil), 7 wraps, 2mm ID @ 0.56 ohm. I was aiming for slightly higher resistance... but this one brings the flavour out tremendously on my KFLP. So I won't be changing the coil very soon
> 
> Did have a bit of a battle getting it secured under the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics via iPhone5


Alex, with such a coil you are certainly not a noob vaper. Please custom your title. Click on you name top right. Go to personal details. Insert a title you like under custom title and save changes. Awesome coiling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Gee thanks @Matthee that's kind of you. I just love to play around with these damn things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Superb photos there @Alex !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Way to go Mr. Alex! Superb photos indeed. Show us your wick setup too  (next time you refill)

Ps. I love the new SUYWWACS guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Reinvanhardt said:


> Way to go Mr. Alex! Superb photos indeed. Show us your wick setup too  (next time you refill)
> 
> Ps. I love the new SUYWWACS guys!



Thanks, I will do. getting much better at wicking the quad channel KFL now.


----------



## Rex_Bael

I had the night off and decided to try something I've been dying to do for a while. An inception coil mounted in chimney format on my KFL+. I used 28G Kanthal. Inner coil is 6 wraps around the needle of a needle bottle, then 6 wraps using some ingenuity  Came out to 2.11ohm. My apologies for the quality of the pictures.



Can't really tell, but the coil is slightly tilted in this pic. The wraps lined up perfectly when looking head-on.



Firing her up.


Top view.

I will have to take pics of the wicking when I redo it. I basically pulled some cotton through in between the two coils and folded it back down towards the deck.
It takes a while to heat up, but when it does, it kicks like a mule! Excellent throat hit and vapour production. The flavour starts out great from cold and then becomes a little muted once the coil reaches temperature. Subsequent hits while the coil is still warm retains the flavour much better.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Whahahaha! Does the ingenuity on this forum have no end? 

Super duper @Rex_Bael!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Reinvanhardt said:


> Ps. I love the new SUYWWACS guys!



Glad you are enjoying it. Will take a little while to gain traction, but hopefully others like it, but just aren't saying anything


----------



## Andre

Rex_Bael said:


> I had the night off and decided to try something I've been dying to do for a while. An inception coil mounted in chimney format on my KFL+. I used 28G Kanthal. Inner coil is 6 wraps around the needle of a needle bottle, then 6 wraps using some ingenuity  Came out to 2.11ohm. My apologies for the quality of the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 3567
> 
> Can't really tell, but the coil is slightly tilted in this pic. The wraps lined up perfectly when looking head-on.
> 
> View attachment 3568
> 
> Firing her up.
> View attachment 3569
> 
> Top view.
> 
> I will have to take pics of the wicking when I redo it. I basically pulled some cotton through in between the two coils and folded it back down towards the deck.
> It takes a while to heat up, but when it does, it kicks like a mule! Excellent throat hit and vapour production. The flavour starts out great from cold and then becomes a little muted once the coil reaches temperature. Subsequent hits while the coil is still warm retains the flavour much better.


Incredible, looks like abstract art!


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> Glad you are enjoying it. Will take a little while to gain traction, but hopefully others like it, but just aren't saying anything


Was thinking by myself (just before I saw @Reinvanhardt's post) that this is actually working brilliantly and the acronym does the job as well. Methinks it has already gained all the traction it needs and is here to stay. Well managed and executed, Sir.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex

@Rex_Bael That coil is a work of art.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

awesome coiling guys!!!!

definitely very motivating


----------



## Smokyg

So, i was tired of twisting the wire but still want to use 2 strands to get a low resistance, so i created "The Twins Coil" Its 2 micro coils merged into one. Wrapped on 2mm driver, 6 wraps and comes to 0.5 Ohm

THis coil produces the best vapor production i have had to date. Caution, its extremely thirsty.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Riaz

awesome coil @Smokyg !!!


----------



## Smokyg

Riaz said:


> awesome coil @Smokyg !!!


Thanks @Riaz


----------



## thekeeperza

Very nice @Smokyg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Looking good there @Smokyg! I tried something similar on my Reo, as known by @vaalboy as the Paracoil.

Mine didn't come out looking this neat though. Also was wrapped on a 1.2 (32g Kanthal) will give this a go over the weekend hopefully

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@Smokyg awesome parallel wrapping - is the flavour muted with this coil setup?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Smokyg said:


> So, i was tired of twisting the wire but still want to use 2 strands to get a low resistance, so i created "The Twins Coil" Its 2 micro coils merged into one. Wrapped on 2mm driver, 6 wraps and comes to 0.5 Ohm
> 
> THis coil produces the best vapor production i have had to date. Caution, its extremely thirsty.
> 
> View attachment 3747
> View attachment 3748
> View attachment 3749
> View attachment 3750
> View attachment 3751
> View attachment 3752
> View attachment 3753
> View attachment 3754
> View attachment 3755


Nice Smokey! Looks awesome man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

devdev said:


> Looking good there @Smokyg! I tried something similar on my Reo, as known by @vaalboy as the Paracoil.
> 
> Mine didn't come out looking this neat though. Also was wrapped on a 1.2 (32g Kanthal) will give this a go over the weekend hopefully



Interesting, and here i thought i was special.. LOL

@johan, its not bad at all, but nothing like the quad twisted 28 and 32 we made a while back..


----------



## johan

I start to realize that the bigger the surface area of the coil/s the better the flavour, hence why the quad coils perform so well pertaining to flavour @Smokyg

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> Looking good there @Smokyg! I tried something similar on my Reo, as known by @vaalboy as the Paracoil.
> 
> Mine didn't come out looking this neat though. Also was wrapped on a 1.2 (32g Kanthal) will give this a go over the weekend hopefully





devdev said:


> Looking good there @Smokyg! I tried something similar on my Reo, as known by @vaalboy as the Paracoil.
> 
> Mine didn't come out looking this neat though. Also was wrapped on a 1.2 (32g Kanthal) will give this a go over the weekend hopefully


Here was my pictorial on the "Para"
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/side-by-side-dual-coil.1242/


----------



## Rex_Bael

I had to take apart my KFL+ to sort out the centre pin and decided to try out a twisted coil. Triple twisted 32G Kanthal, 11 wraps, ID 1.5mm, resistance 1.23ohm. 

Since I do not currently have a drill, I decided to prove that you can build pretty much anything with LEGO 



The coil:



Firing up:



I am loving this coil!! The build was relatively pain free, the flavour is fantastic and it chucks vapour like nobody's business. TH is solid and smooth

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Love the MAcGyver Lego thingy! And the coil is awesome!


----------



## BhavZ

The lego jig is ingenious. Well done man! Looks awesome and that is one sexy coil right there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Rex_Bael said:


> I had to take apart my KFL+ to sort out the centre pin and decided to try out a twisted coil. Triple twisted 32G Kanthal, 11 wraps, ID 1.5mm, resistance 1.23ohm.
> 
> Since I do not currently have a drill, I decided to prove that you can build pretty much anything with LEGO
> View attachment 3829
> 
> 
> The coil:
> View attachment 3830
> 
> 
> Firing up:
> View attachment 3831
> 
> 
> I am loving this coil!! The build was relatively pain free, the flavour is fantastic and it chucks vapour like nobody's business. TH is solid and smooth


Wow, that deserves something!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

That is some neat and masterful coiling Mister @Rex_Bael!


----------



## Dr Evil

Me thinks I need to go look through my kids toys to find some Lego

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rex_Bael

Thank you for the compliments everyone  It helps when you're learning from the best 

@Dr Evil Rather use it as an excuse to buy yourself some LEGO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

awesome stuff there dude


----------



## Dr Evil

Rex_Bael said:


> Thank you for the compliments everyone  It helps when you're learning from the best
> 
> @Dr Evil Rather use it as an excuse to buy yourself some LEGO



My minister of finance might complain though, all my toys are expensive 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mbera

Kflp 1.6 ohm @ 8.5W



































Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## thekeeperza

Nice looking coil there @mbera

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

@Hotti 's first coil under supervision.

1.4 Ohm

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD

Tornalca said:


> @Hotti 's first coil under supervision.
> 
> 1.4 Ohm
> 
> View attachment 3893
> 
> 
> View attachment 3894
> 
> View attachment 3895


Awesome stuff! Looks like you and @Hotti were busy this weekend!  
Seeing a lot of coils! Awesome stuff guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff! Looks like you and @Hotti were busy this weekend!
> Seeing a lot of coils! Awesome stuff guys!



He brought all his new toys for rebuilding and I even scored a Trident out of the deal. Great weekend and great braai. Spent the whole afternoon building coils.





Maybe not a coil master yet (no medal) but definitely coil marathon builder.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Tornalca said:


> He brought all his new toys for rebuilding and I even scored a Trident out of the deal. Great weekend and great braai. Spent the whole afternoon building coils.
> 
> View attachment 3897
> View attachment 3898
> 
> 
> Maybe not a coil master yet (no medal) but definitely coil marathon builder.


Now that is a braai! Meat and coilks! Fkn BOOM!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Nice coiling for sure @Hotti and congrats on the Trident @Tornalca! That shell is the bomb!


----------



## Andre

Tornalca said:


> He brought all his new toys for rebuilding and I even scored a Trident out of the deal. Great weekend and great braai. Spent the whole afternoon building coils.
> 
> View attachment 3897
> View attachment 3898
> 
> 
> Maybe not a coil master yet (no medal) but definitely coil marathon builder.


Well, judging from the results of the pupil, we shall have to rectify that!


----------



## Tornalca

Matthee said:


> Well, judging from the results of the pupil, we shall have to rectify that!



Thanks @Matthee now I will have too keep it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

Rex_Bael said:


> I had the night off and decided to try something I've been dying to do for a while. An inception coil mounted in chimney format on my KFL+. I used 28G Kanthal. Inner coil is 6 wraps around the needle of a needle bottle, then 6 wraps using some ingenuity  Came out to 2.11ohm. My apologies for the quality of the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 3567
> 
> Can't really tell, but the coil is slightly tilted in this pic. The wraps lined up perfectly when looking head-on.
> 
> View attachment 3568
> 
> Firing her up.
> View attachment 3569
> 
> Top view.
> 
> I will have to take pics of the wicking when I redo it. I basically pulled some cotton through in between the two coils and folded it back down towards the deck.
> It takes a while to heat up, but when it does, it kicks like a mule! Excellent throat hit and vapour production. The flavour starts out great from cold and then becomes a little muted once the coil reaches temperature. Subsequent hits while the coil is still warm retains the flavour much better.



Wow that is incredible, superbly done. I have been trying that inception style for a while now on my Russian clone and it works but I just cannot seem to get the cotton wicking correct. It is either flooding or the cotton is not getting enough juice. Please, please, please show me how you wicked that beauty?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

@Chop007 Unfortunately I had to pull apart my Kayfun over the weekend to fix the centre pin and did a new coil for it then. I never took any pics of wick at the end of the day. 

The process that worked for me was to take quite a broad fluffy piece of cotton, roll one end to a point between your fingers. It will look roughly like a hand fan at this point. Feed the point through in between the inner and outer coils. I usually had to grab the point with a pair of tweezers at the bottom. As you pull it further down, the broader fluffy part will spread out. Clip the tip off so the bottom of the wick is sitting flush with the deck. Trim the fluff at the top so that it will fold over the outer coil and overlap by about 1mm. Repeat on the other side.

I found that it threatened to flood from time to time. When this happens, I would press the firing button a little before starting to pull and keep it depressed a little after ending the puff. If time allows I'll do another build like this over the weekend and take pics of the wick.

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Chop007

Rex_Bael said:


> @Chop007 Unfortunately I had to pull apart my Kayfun over the weekend to fix the centre pin and did a new coil for it then. I never took any pics of wick at the end of the day.
> 
> The process that worked for me was to take quite a broad fluffy piece of cotton, roll one end to a point between your fingers. It will look roughly like a hand fan at this point. Feed the point through in between the inner and outer coils. I usually had to grab the point with a pair of tweezers at the bottom. As you pull it further down, the broader fluffy part will spread out. Clip the tip off so the bottom of the wick is sitting flush with the deck. Trim the fluff at the top so that it will fold over the outer coil and overlap by about 1mm. Repeat on the other side.
> 
> I found that it threatened to flood from time to time. When this happens, I would press the firing button a little before starting to pull and keep it depressed a little after ending the puff. If time allows I'll do another build like this over the weekend and take pics of the wick.
> 
> Hope this helps


Cool thanks bro I will give it a spin when I get a gap. That sounds like it could work, maybe I will try run dual cotton threads, merged into one as it approaches the deck, thereby trying to create maximum wick and coil contact. Dig that coil, there is just something cool about that design and so nice to make. Thanks for help, super amped to try this now.


----------



## Rex Smit

HI

My 1st attempt at a twisted micro coils. 2 x 28g 6/7 wraps @ 0.7ohms, on my KFL
This thing is mean...hy spoeg en spat ladit wit sit...



??

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Super Rex! Nice coiling there! Any issues with leaking or gurgling?


----------



## johan

Awesome @Rex Smit


----------



## Metal Liz

I found a lil something for all you coil building boffins

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TylerD

Metal Liz said:


> I found a lil something for all you coil building boffins
> 
> View attachment 4038


Nice avater Liz!
Awesome coil there @Rex Smit ! The twisted coils tend to spit like a cobra!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rex_Bael

I found that the twisted coil chucks so much vapour that I have trouble keeping up and need to be extra vigilant for condensation build-up in the drip tip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Very nice looking coil @Rex Smit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Regarding the 4 channeled Kayfun:

I don't know how many forumites are still struggling with leaking and gurgling issues but here is a once-and-for-all solution. 

Take the white spare silicon seal you get with Kayfun and stretch it over the 4 juice channels like in the picture. This seals each juice channel about halfway and thus allows you to wick this Kayfun like a normal 2 channeled Kayfun Lite Plus, or a Kayfun 3.1, or a Russian 91%.






Real simple easy solution to eliminate gurgling and leaking completely. 

Ps. I filled this from the bottom without blocking the air hole with my finger.

This is what I was talking about today @Gizmo.

I suggest we monitor this idea for a week and if a few of us can confirm the result we publish it as a fact. The resellers can then inform future 4 channeled Kayfunners of this.

Honestly friends this is amazing! I've never been able to enjoy the Kayfun so thoroughly. No dry hits, no gurgling or leaking *whatsoever *and no diminished flavour, throat hit or vapour.

Let us rejoice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Riaz

thanks for that @Reinvanhardt 

the russian only has 2 juice channels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Riaz said:


> thanks for that @Reinvanhardt
> 
> the russian only has 2 juice channels



Yip, and now the this Kayfun effectively has 4 half channels. Equal to 2.


----------



## johan

Brilliant solution @Reinvanhardt - just love creative thinking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Reinvanhardt said:


> Regarding the 4 channeled Kayfun:
> 
> I don't know how many forumites are still struggling with leaking and gurgling issues but here is a once-and-for-all solution.
> 
> Take the white spare silicon seal you get with Kayfun and stretch it over the 4 juice channels like in the picture. This seals each juice channel about halfway and thus allows you to wick this Kayfun like a normal 2 channeled Kayfun Lite Plus, or a Kayfun 3.1, or a Russian 91%.
> View attachment 4067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068
> 
> 
> Real simple easy solution to eliminate gurgling and leaking completely.
> 
> Ps. I filled this from the bottom without blocking the air hole with my finger.
> 
> This is what I was talking about today @Gizmo.
> 
> I suggest we monitor this idea for a week and if a few of us can confirm the result we publish it as a fact. The resellers can then inform future 4 channeled Kayfunners of this.
> 
> Honestly friends this is amazing! I've never been able to enjoy the Kayfun so thoroughly. No dry hits, no gurgling or leaking *whatsoever *and no diminished flavour, throat hit or vapour.
> 
> Let us rejoice!


Awesome stuff! Glad you sorted the Aquafun out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

Reinvanhardt said:


> Yip, and now the this Kayfun effectively has 4 half channels. Equal to 2.



lovely stuff!!!

very innovative thinking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

4 Channeled Kayfun Report:

1st tank cleared. I carried this around with me. Not one single gurgle or even the hint of moisture at the air hole or drip tip.

Rewicked and refilled.


​This device is fantastic. Where before this trick I would have strongly advised against the 4 channeled Kayfun, I now wholeheartedly recommend it! Super!

Ps. The viscosity of the juice is that of 50/50 pg,vg so theoretically a thinner juice might still present a problem. I doubt it will, I just want to be thorough.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Seeing the correct way to wick a KF in your photo, I just wonder if the problems don't arise from putting the wick down into the channels like some others I've seen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

johan said:


> Seeing the correct way to wick a KF in your photo, I just wonder if the problems don't arise from putting the wick down into the channels like some others I've seen?



Laying your wicks down in the channels is thought of as a solution to the decreased vacuum of the 4 channeled Kayfun, blocking the channels with the wicks so to speak. It might work for some but it wasn't fail proof enough for me (confirmed with expert hands at the meet).

Hopefully we can receive some more feedback in the following days on what works for whom. Get this aquafun perfected once and for all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Reinvanhardt said:


> 4 Channeled Kayfun Report:
> 
> 1st tank cleared. I carried this around with me. Not one single gurgle or even the hint of moisture at the air hole or drip tip.
> 
> Rewicked and refilled.
> 
> View attachment 4116
> ​This device is fantastic. Where before this trick I would have strongly advised against the 4 channeled Kayfun, I now wholeheartedly recommend it! Super!
> 
> Ps. The viscosity of the juice is that of 50/50 pg,vg so theoretically a thinner juice might still present a problem. I doubt it will, I just want to be thorough.



I've been using almost exactly the same setup on my 4 channel kayfun for the past week, no issues with flooding or gurgling. and additionally I have enlarged the airhole to 2.5mm. But as thing are now. With a dual wire untwisted single coil (thanks to SmokyG for the pics) at 0.7ohm the flavour and TH are superb. I am using a very high PG juice, I think it's 80/20.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Hi Alex! I take it you are referring to these pictures. Awesome, thank you for this information.

Looking back I see @Rex_Bael also managing the Aquafun in a manner similar to yours.

The other sailor in the same boat whose opinion I'm looking forward to is Mister @devdev. All in good time.


----------



## Alex

Reinvanhardt said:


> Hi Alex! I take it you are referring to these pictures. Awesome, thank you for this information.
> 
> Looking back I see @Rex_Bael also managing the Aquafun in a manner similar to yours.
> 
> The other sailor in the same boat whose opinion I'm looking forward to is Mister @devdev. All in good time.



Yeah, those are the pics, that coil really does bring out a warm rich flavour for me.


----------



## mbera

Rebuilding kflp 



















Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## johan

I love the glow on those coils, have you measured the coil resistance?


----------



## eviltoy

Anyone know where I can get spare deck screws and orings other than fasttech something local


----------



## mbera

@johanct not accurate using multi meter 
The duel coil 
give me a 2.2 on merer
And low load on sigeleli 
My pt2 
Give me 1.6 on sigeleli 
And 2.7 on meter 
Meter giving me a .9 to 1.2 difference build should be + - 1 ohm if I work out correctly

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

@mbera before you use the multi-meter, set it on Ohms measuring, touch the two probes together and record the ohms reading, now measure your coils reading and subtract the probes measuring ohms. That will be much more accurate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Today was clean and rebuild day

10 wraps 28g, 1.5mm ID settled at 1.2 ohms







Position over airhole close to deck






Getting it glowing properly






Result






Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Today was clean and rebuild day
> 
> 10 wraps 28g, 1.5mm ID settled at 1.2 ohms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Position over airhole close to deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting it glowing properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Perfection, as always.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Great coiling @Gazzacpt , and vapour production looks awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Well done @Gazzacpt 
I see you position the coil close to the deck. I assume that is for more flavour and less throat hit?


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Well done @Gazzacpt
> I see you position the coil close to the deck. I assume that is for more flavour and less throat hit?


Hi Silver this setup gives me a nice smooth vape. This russfun hits hard and that coil position just hits the right balance for me.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Parallel coil. I used 7 wraps of side by side 28g Kanthal around a 1.2mm drill bit. Came out at 0.6 ohms.








Try this Kayfunners! This vape is spectacular! I've done a lot of different Kayfun builds, no two were the same, used everything from 26 - 32g kanthal, dual and single coils, parallel and twisted, vertical and horizontal, 1.0 - 3.0mm id's. This one of my best setups so far.

Ps. See additional notes on the 3.1 here

Pps. I'm thinking two of these coils will make the Aqua shine a like a crazy diamond!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Awesome @Reinvanhardt - I assume a nice 'warmish' flavourful vape - can just imagine the flavour burst once you fit the KF nano kit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Snper pics @Reinvanhardt !

Just a question, whats your view on the internal diameter? Do you pick up any difference say between 1.2mm versus 1.5mm versus 2.0 mm?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Reinvanhardt said:


> Parallel coil. I used 7 wraps of side by side 28g Kanthal around a 1.2mm drill bit. Came out at 0.6 ohms.
> 
> View attachment 4474
> View attachment 4475
> View attachment 4476
> View attachment 4477
> View attachment 4478
> 
> 
> Try this Kayfunners! This vape is spectacular! I've done a lot of different Kayfun builds, no two were the same, used everything from 26 - 32g kanthal, dual and single coils, parallel and twisted, vertical and horizontal, 1.0 - 3.0mm id's. This one of my best setups so far.
> 
> Ps. See additional notes on the 3.1 here
> 
> Pps. I'm thinking two of these coils will make the Aqua shine a like a crazy diamond!


Great coiling. BTW, that would be like 14 wraps for each coil on the Aqua to get to 0.6 ohms - don't know if there is enough space for that?


----------



## Gazzacpt

Matthee said:


> Great coiling. BTW, that would be like 14 wraps for each coil on the Aqua to get to 0.6 ohms - don't know if there is enough space for that?


Might work with 30g but I don't know about clamping 4 wires per post. Hmm will have to try when my supply of 30g gets here only have 28g left.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Might work with 30g but I don't know about clamping 4 wires per post. Hmm will have to try when my supply of 30g gets here only have 28g left.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


True, we need an Aqua with post holes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Silver said:


> Snper pics @Reinvanhardt !
> 
> Just a question, whats your view on the internal diameter? Do you pick up any difference say between 1.2mm versus 1.5mm versus 2.0 mm?



Hi Silver, in terms of vape intensity I would say the thinner the coil the better. Because you can squeeze more wraps in for greater wick surface area without sacrificing the speed at which the coil heats up. So flavour and throat hits is very intense down to about 1.2mm. Then the wick starts giving the issue of not being able to fuel the coil fast enough anymore.



Matthee said:


> Great coiling. BTW, that would be like 14 wraps for each coil on the Aqua to get to 0.6 ohms - don't know if there is enough space for that?



Sorry Matthee, I should have been clearer. I meant this type of coil, possibly using 32g kanthal with less wraps.



Gazzacpt said:


> Might work with 30g but I don't know about clamping 4 wires per post. Hmm will have to try when my supply of 30g gets here only have 28g left.



Have a look see in the first picture the coil legs are twisted, effectively making it a single wire to simplify clamping. I think this will work in the Aqua

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Super, thanks @Reinvanhardt 
I need to try a parallel coil
Soo many things to try.....


----------



## BhavZ

Silver said:


> Super, thanks @Reinvanhardt
> I need to try a parallel coil
> Soo many things to try.....


I built the parallel coil in the IGO-L, man that coil hits hard!

You will love it @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

hi @Reinvanhardt 

i tried the parallel coil over the weekend, but failed dismally LOL

the wire kept on twisting as i was doing the coil.

any pointers?


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> hi @Reinvanhardt
> 
> i tried the parallel coil over the weekend, but failed dismally LOL
> 
> the wire kept on twisting as i was doing the coil.
> 
> any pointers?


Torch the wire first as per a normal micro coil and use your thumb to guide the wire around the screwdriver/drill bit, that way it wont twist.


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> Torch the wire first as per a normal micro coil and use your thumb to guide the wire around the screwdriver/drill bit, that way it wont twist.



i was getting so frustrated after a little while that i gave up altogether, and couldnt wait to get to work to ask the coil masters (i have very slow internet at home)


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> i was getting so frustrated after a little while that i gave up altogether, and couldnt wait to get to work to ask the coil masters (i have very slow internet at home)


TapaTalk bro, works like a charm


----------



## Alex

Riaz said:


> hi @Reinvanhardt
> 
> i tried the parallel coil over the weekend, but failed dismally LOL
> 
> the wire kept on twisting as i was doing the coil.
> 
> any pointers?



I've done a few, and heating the wire beforehand helps. The flavor and heat of the vape is very intense. The only drawback in my case was running a sub ohm coil @ ,5ohm. Particularly with the batteries I had at the time.


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> TapaTalk bro, works like a charm



i use my ipad at home, with tapatalk and the normal browser

i prefer the browser much more


----------



## BhavZ

Alex said:


> I've done a few, and heating the wire beforehand helps. The flavor and heat of the vape is very intense. The only drawback in my case was running a sub ohm coil @ ,5ohm. Particularly with the batteries I had at the time.


Mine came out at 0.8ohms, kicks like a horse and man tobacco juices on there are so so tasty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> i use my ipad at home, with tapatalk and the normal browser
> 
> i prefer the browser much more


Browser has more features but to get a question out there in time of need TapaTalk certainly does do the trick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for a new coil and wick for the Russian! 1,56 Ohm Coil. My comfort zone!



Ready for trimming!



So nice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ

That is a sweet looking coil there @Rob Fisher 

I see you are getting the hang of it.. very neat coil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Degrees of Comparison in Vapeland: Member, Fines Master, Coil Master

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Great coiling @Rob Fisher. Have you tried the coil gizmo yet? Mine is still unpacked, too lazy. But peeps that use it, swear by it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> That is a sweet looking coil there @Rob Fisher
> 
> I see you are getting the hang of it.. very neat coil



The coils I have no problem with now... it's just the wicks that can be a little tricky... too thin or too fat!


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> The coils I have no problem with now... it's just the wicks that can be a little tricky... too thin or too fat!


Don't worry, once you wick the russian enough times you will soon be able to see by sight and feel if you have put in enough cotton or not.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Great coiling @Rob Fisher. Have you tried the coil gizmo yet? Mine is still unpacked, too lazy. But peeps that use it, swear by it.



I'm with you... mine is also still neatly packed! I just need to find somewhere to mount it... can't really mount it on my desk because my wife will hurt me... but now that we are chatting about it it might just fit nicely on my vape stand...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> Don't worry, once you wick the russian enough times you will soon be able to see by sight and feel if you have put in enough cotton or not.



I have to say now that I have learnt to mount the coil properly on the Russian the wick is a lot easier!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm with you... mine is also still neatly packed! I just need to find somewhere to mount it... can't really mount it on my desk because my wife will hurt me... but now that we are chatting about it it might just fit nicely on my vape stand...


Yeah, I am having to put in another desk to get some order from all the vape stuff on my office desk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

BhavZ said:


> I built the parallel coil in the IGO-L, man that coil hits hard!
> 
> You will love it @Silver



Many thanks @BhavZ - will try that soon, definitely. What wire do you suggest and how many wraps? I see you got 0.8 ohms, so I imagine 28g - about 10 wraps of the double wire?


----------



## BhavZ

Silver said:


> Many thanks @BhavZ - will try that soon, definitely. What wire do you suggest and how many wraps? I see you got 0.8 ohms, so I imagine 28g - about 10 wraps of the double wire?


Spot on @Silver 

I must say that comparing a 26g 0.8ohm coil to that of the parallel 28g coil, the parallel coil performs a lot better on the VTF front. Noticeably because of the surface area, yes it is a dual coil but comparing size as it looks like a single coil it is definitely bigger and chucks great flavour and vapour, TH is affect depending on the position of the coil and I set it to decrease the TH and increase the flavour however a side by side comparison, the para-coil does give more TH than the single sub-ohm micro coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @BhavZ 

That is music to my ears and pleasure to my throat. 

Will report back when I get a chance to build


----------



## Riaz

great coiling @Rob Fisher !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## The Golf

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

Awesome twisted coil and great photography


----------



## The Golf

Re wrapped my Russian 91 26 gauge not to bad. Lol been reading posts in this thread inspired me again 


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rex_Bael

Nice coil @The Golf, I'm loving the twisted coils


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> Re wrapped my Russian 91 26 gauge not to bad. Lol been reading posts in this thread inspired me again


That is the most beautiful twisted coil - looks as if it is one interlocking unit. Well done, Sir.
You must no doubt take the last available spot in the Cape Vape Meet Coil Building Competition?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## The Golf

Lol thanks Matthee thats alot of pressure 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> Lol thanks Matthee thats alot of pressure
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Oh, no pressure it will be a lot of fun I promise you. Can I add your name?


----------



## The Golf

Lol ok cool im in. #nervous giggle

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> Lol ok cool im in. #nervous giggle
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Alex

Fantastic coil @The Golf, and the photo's are awesome.


----------



## ET

that sure is one pretty coil


----------



## andro

Nothing fancy . 1.5 ohm , 28 kanthal . Microcoil ( i think ) wrapped around 1,5 mm siringe needle and torch it to keep it in place. Posting it only because im really happy with the way it look and for the first time look neat .

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

great looking coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

great looking coils @The Golf and @andro


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> Nothing fancy . 1.5 ohm , 28 kanthal . Microcoil ( i think ) wrapped around 1,5 mm siringe needle and torch it to keep it in place. Posting it only because im really happy with the way it look and for the first time look neat .
> View attachment 4963
> View attachment 4964


For sure a micro coil and a magnificent one at that. Such a pity we don't get to meet you at the Vape Meet - will have to pop into Century City when I get there again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Quad twisted 34g 0.8 ohm coil on the kayfun.







Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

thekeeperza said:


> Quad twisted 34g 0.8 ohm coil on the kayfun.
> View attachment 4972
> 
> View attachment 4973
> 
> View attachment 4974
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Looking good. Must be a bugger to twist? How is the vape?


----------



## The Golf

I found those coils look awesome but takes forever to heat up

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Russian rebuild day. Single twisted ribbon 0.1 x 0.4 1.5mm ID 1.2ohm 7 wraps. Under the supervision of coil master @Zegee.


















Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## thekeeperza

Matthee said:


> Looking good. Must be a bugger to twist? How is the vape?


Wasn't to bad twisting - trying to get 4 strands of thin wire to play nice is another story. 34g tangles and knots very easily especially after being wound on a small spool.
Vape is good, flavour seems more pronounced and chucks vapour.


----------



## thekeeperza

The Golf said:


> I found those coils look awesome but takes forever to heat up
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


The quad strand 34g heats surprisingly fast. The twisted wire ends up about the same thickness as 28/27g wire.


----------



## Andre

thekeeperza said:


> Wasn't to bad twisting - trying to get 4 strands of thin wire to play nice is another story. 34g tangles and knots very easily especially after being wound on a small spool.
> Vape is good, flavour seems more pronounced and chucks vapour.


Yeah, I hate those small spools. I always rewind them onto bigger spools.


----------



## Chop007

Decided to try a double barrel micro coil on my Russian Clone(Big thanks to the Legend RipTripper). The Russian clone is a tricky one, the basis to get it working perfect with most coil designs is the wicking. Too much wicking and with the wrong placing and you will get leaking/gurgling and juice in the mouth. 

I find the trick, with any coil on this Russian Clone is to always have the wick just touching the deck and not obstructing the channels. 

7/8 wraps of 28g Kanthal, wrapped on a 1.3mm bit, came to 0.7 ohms. The vapor production is thick and voluminous, while the flavor is full textured. Vaping Pappa Smurf(VapeMob) at 12mg Nic. The TH is surprisingly mellow considering the low ohms, usually at these lows ohms, it gives the throat a good sand paper kick. 














Them Puppies start glowing in about 2 seconds flat, hot as the surface of the sun(Do not try lick when they are this hot).





The Wick just touching the deck, tucked in so as not to obstruct the juice grooves. This I have come to find is the key to this RBA, regardless of the coil design. 





Just Love the way they glow, sorry about the extra pic, just a 'Birds-Eye' view of dem puppies glowing.





These coils where pushing the vapor out so hard it defied gravity. Only jokes, the pic was just taken length ways. 
It has taken a while to get the hang of this Russian clone, and many different coil designs, this one however is spot on, i.e. SWEET SPOT.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Awesome looking coiling @Chop007 - glad you found your sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

@Chop007 that is awesome coiling man!!

ive tried the double barrel coils but getting them wires under the screw was a nitemare so i just kicked the idea and went for a parallel coil instead

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The Golf

Russians freaking rock baby.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Man that's a sick build.... Smaak da lego jig Haha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think I may have just learnt a lesson on wicks for Russians/Kayfuns vs RM2's... on the RM2 less is more... but on my Russian 91% it seems the wicks have to to be a lot longer and pushed down into the area with the juice grooves... I made a wick the same size I use for the RM2 and in no time at all the cotton burnt... lesson learnt!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

yip i find that the wick must cover the entire deck (not closing the juice channels though) but pressed against the deck

works like a charm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zuzu88

Dual coil 0.8ohm wrapped around a 1mm paperclip..... Firing like a beast.... Good flavour and awesome vapour 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Looks freaking awesome man.

What gauge kanthal did you use?


----------



## Zuzu88

28 gauge.... Thanks man.... U Def need a vtc4 to power this properly. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Zuzu88 said:


> 28 gauge.... Thanks man.... U Def need a vtc4 to power this properly.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Now to get my hands on a VTC battery, preferably the VTC5

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chop007

Zuzu88 said:


> Dual coil 0.8ohm wrapped around a 1mm paperclip..... Firing like a beast.... Good flavour and awesome vapour
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Freaking Awesome coil man. How big is your air holes/ventilation? I managed to drill my Russian Clone to 2mm and it is sucking much better. I was actually rather amazed at the double barrel coil's performance. Thank heavens for RippTrippers. Your coils are superb, neat, and tight like a tiger.


----------



## Zuzu88

Thanks bro. It's 2mm....its really good at 2mm....it doesn't perform on the vtr at 15w and 6v.needs a mech with a vtc4 then it's popping like crazy 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET

thekeeperza said:


> Wasn't to bad twisting - trying to get 4 strands of thin wire to play nice is another story. 34g tangles and knots very easily especially after being wound on a small spool.
> Vape is good, flavour seems more pronounced and chucks vapour.



oh yeah, getting the wire to behave is half the mission. i think i lost about a third of my wire because of knots and springyness


----------



## Hein510

I started coiling with 26g kanthal and worked my way up (or down) to 32g. now the problem is I dont get flavour from the 32g on my KFLP! anyone have the same problem? thinking I should just stay with 26g or maybe go bigger to 24g or 22g

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

What ohms are you running ?


----------



## Zuzu88

Oki guys here's my opinion of the dual coil I built on my kayfun. 

The taste ain't as good as my normal single coil 1.3 ohm builds. 

The flavour is good but nothing wow like you would expect from a dual coil. I find the vapour to be more dense on the single coil build. 

U need a vtc4 to power a dual coil to get the full potential out of the build. The single coil runs awesome on a vtc4 and pretty good on my vtr. 

The wicks... They burn every 2nd day. If they don't burn, they break just as the wick exits the coil. Tried different thickness etc I've this week but no joy. 

The throat hit from the dual coil is hard. It thumps the throat. I can lung pull without coughing. 

It gets really hot when u chain vape. So hot u can't touch the atty. 

My verdict : single coil, 2mm drill bit, between 1 and 1.4ohm is the beauty of the kayfun for me. Thick dense vapour, unbelievable flavour and wicks last a while before u gotta Rewick. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Kayfun Land deserves no down time!

Rewicked using 26g. It's a parallel coil of 7 wraps around a 1.4mm id. *0.5 ohms*. Here are some pics to light up the thread.











​Guys I know I probably sound like a broken record player but this is the one! The best vape I've ever had on the Kayfun. Coil is positioned about 1.5mm above the air hole. The throat hit on this one is perfect, not too harsh. I've had a lot of sub ohms build that couldn't really accentuate the flavour because the TH was super intense and the vape too warm. This is just perfect! And as you can see I've used a generous amount of cotton. 10/10 flavour.

Note: Seeing as my Kayfun 3.1's top cap is otherwise occupied at the moment, I needed to use the Lite Plus's top cap, which requires the Lite Plus's chimney base, which is about 2mm shorter than that of the 3.1. I don't know if the smaller chamber contributes to the increased flavour so I'll change it back at some point and leave an update.

And thanks for the credit card insulator tip @Rowan Francis! Implemented above.


​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

Does the tank itself get quite hot running at that low ohms?


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Riaz said:


> Does the tank itself get quite hot running at that low ohms?



Cool to the touch @Riaz.


----------



## Riaz

Reinvanhardt said:


> Cool to the touch @Riaz.


I've found mine to get a little warm when running sub ohms after doing some stealth vaping


----------



## Zuzu88

I would think it will.... Mine at 0.8 gets very hot 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Zuzu88 said:


> I would think it will.... Mine at 0.8 gets very hot



I'm chain vaping huge 5 second drags at the moment and it's the same temperature as a glass of tap water in the summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

I skeem u got antifreeze in there haha  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

so I couldn't wait any longer, the batteries for my SVD still haven't arrived. Didn't let that stop me, I decided to go balls to the wall and try making my very own coil, from scratch on my new Kayfun 3.1 clone from VapeMOB. Grabbed some Kanthal, as far as I can tell it could be 28g, wrapped it around a 2.4mm drill bit 8 times and slapped it on the deck, fired it a few times, pinched with tweezers and fired some more. It does take a while to get going but hey, that little ego 650mah battery only does so much. So, in with some cotton, assemble and top fill with some VM Amarula 12mg.

Wow, this juice tastes totally different, in the mPT3 it really wasn't very good, has a nasty "man parfume" aftertaste.... now, AMARULA!!

I have now discovered 2 things:

1. So, this is what a CLOUD looks like 
2. Why the hell do people smoke weed when you can get a buzz like this 

Loving it kwaai!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Reinvanhardt

BumbleBee said:


> so I couldn't wait any longer, the batteries for my SVD still haven't arrived. Didn't let that stop me, I decided to go balls to the wall and try making my very own coil, from scratch on my new Kayfun 3.1 clone from VapeMOB. Grabbed some Kanthal, as far as I can tell it could be 28g, wrapped it around a 2.4mm drill bit 8 times and slapped it on the deck, fired it a few times, pinched with tweezers and fired some more. It does take a while to get going but hey, that little ego 650mah battery only does so much. So, in with some cotton, assemble and top fill with some VM Amarula 12mg.
> 
> Wow, this juice tastes totally different, in the mPT3 it really wasn't very good, has a nasty "man parfume" aftertaste.... now, AMARULA!!
> 
> I have now discovered 2 things:
> 
> 1. So, this is what a CLOUD looks like
> 2. Why the hell do people smoke weed when you can get a buzz like this
> 
> Loving it kwaai!
> 
> View attachment 5427
> View attachment 5428
> View attachment 5429
> View attachment 5430
> View attachment 5431
> View attachment 5432



Hehehe! I love your enthusiasm @BumbleBee! That coil looks brilliant! And for a first attempt! Colour me impressed!

Welcome to the wonderful world of rebuildables! What's the resistance? Just over 2 ohms I would think? NICE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Zegee

thats an awesome looking build

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Well done on your first coil!

That kayfun on that ego looks erm, erm like a light bulb on a candle stick; like Johnny bravo lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

For you @BumbleBee

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Reinvanhardt said:


> Hehehe! I love your enthusiasm @BumbleBee! That coil looks brilliant! And for a first attempt! Colour me impressed!
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of rebuildables! What's the resistance? Just over 2 ohms I would think? NICE!



I have no way of checking the resistance just yet, I was aiming for somewhere between 1.8 and 2.2, but hey, it lights up and makes fog

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

BumbleBee said:


> I have no way of checking the resistance just yet, I was aiming for somewhere between 1.8 and 2.2, but hey, it lights up and makes fog


if you using Android get vapers toolbox pretty good for building

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Zegee said:


> if you using Android get vapers toolbox pretty good for building
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



I'm an iPhone kinda guy, checked out some other builds on the forum beforehand to figure out how to go about this.


----------



## Zegee

BumbleBee said:


> I'm an iPhone kinda guy, checked out some other builds on the forum beforehand to figure out how to go about this.


there is iphone app as well its more just to get you in the ball park maybe get a electro that reads ohm if u don't want ohm meter or even a multi meter

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Zegee said:


> there is iphone app as well its more just to get you in the ball park maybe get a electro that reads ohm if u don't want ohm meter or even a multi meter
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



I just got the SVD, just waiting for the batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> I just got the SVD, just waiting for the batteries


Oh, the joys of living in the sticks!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @BumbleBee 
Very neat coil
And lovely photos


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Congrats @BumbleBee
> Very neat coil
> And lovely photos


Thanks @Silver 

pics taken with my trusty old iPhone 4


----------



## BumbleBee

OK so this coil is working ok, but not quite right. Quick recap: 28g Kanthal, 8 wraps around a 2.4mm drill bit with cotton wick. Comes out at 1.8?.

Questions regarding the coil build itself....

1. The excess tank is catching a drop or 2 of liquid per fill, how can this be reduced?
2. What do I need to do to get the coil to fire up quicker?
3. I know these juices have more flavour, how do I find it? The higher I set the power on the SVD the more I lose flavour.
4. Went through a full tank of juice last night, this coil is too thirsty, I usually don't use that much in a whole day, maybe I'm enjoying this thing too much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

OK so this coil is working ok, but not quite right. Quick recap: 28g Kanthal, 8 wraps around a 2.4mm drill bit with cotton wick. Comes out at 1.8?
That sounds about right. Using a thinner ID or lower gauge kanthal will get this down lower, even when using more wraps.

Questions regarding the coil build itself....

1. The excess tank is catching a drop or 2 of liquid per fill, how can this be reduced?
My opinion, don't worry about that, it happens occasionally and if it's only a drop or two you won't miss it that much.

2. What do I need to do to get the coil to fire up quicker?
Lower the resistance by using thinker kanthal but most importantly, use a thinner ID.

3. I know these juices have more flavour, how do I find it? The higher I set the power on the SVD the more I lose flavour.
Getting the temperature of your coil up by using above mentioned means will sort you out there.

4. Went through a full tank of juice last night, this coil is too thirsty, I usually don't use that much in a whole day, maybe I'm enjoying this thing too much
The Kayfun is a *very* thirsty device. Increased juice consumption is to be expected. Note that the lower you go in resistance the quicker the coil vaporizes your juice. Larger coil surface area also increases consumption.

Peace!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Thanks @Reinvanhardt will give your suggestions a try, I haven't been able to get to the PO yet so all I have right now is 28g wire, will try a 2mm ID with 8 wraps next... small steps

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks @Reinvanhardt will give your suggestions a try, I haven't been able to get to the PO yet so all I have right now is 28g wire, will try a 2mm ID with 8 wraps next... small steps


Or be bold and go 1.5 mm ID. 28 g should be perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Matthee said:


> Or be bold and go 1.5 mm ID. 28 g should be perfect.


I'll get there  Just checked, I have no 1.5mm drill bits left but just measured a tattoo needle at 1.5mm 

What do you reckon? 9, 10 wraps?


----------



## Reinvanhardt

BumbleBee said:


> I'll get there  Just checked, I have no 1.5mm drill bits left but just measured a tattoo needle at 1.5mm
> 
> What do you reckon? 9, 10 wraps?



I would go for 7, 8 wraps  but the point is to experiment. Find your sweet spot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Reinvanhardt said:


> I would go for 7, 8 wraps  but the point is to experiment. Find your sweet spot!



Totally agree, thats kinda why I wanted this setup so badly.... I like the idea of messing around with all this, RipTrippers makes it look so easy.... I mean, how hard could it be 




Itching to try a chimney build....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Check it. This was still early days, definitely gonna try this again. I had too many issues with that particular Kayfun.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/show-us-your-working-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-61#post-26634

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Reinvanhardt said:


> Check it. This was still early days, definitely gonna try this again. I had too many issues with that particular Kayfun.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/show-us-your-working-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-61#post-26634



now _that_ is art.... beautiful, too bad it will be hidden behind walls of steel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

ok, wrapped some 28g around the tattoo needle, ID1.5, works out to 1.2 ohms... I think there are 8 wraps, I can't remember exactly because my head is still spinning 

Huge clouds, even at the SVD's lowest power setting (6.0w)

I like it, I like it a lot

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt

We have a winner!

Ps. Remember this is SUYWWACS not TUYWWACS 

(tell)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Reinvanhardt said:


> We have a winner!
> 
> Ps. Remember this is SUYWWACS not TUYWWACS
> 
> (tell)



eish, was in a hurry...... now_* I*_ can't even focus, nevermind trying to take a pic of such a tiny little thingie 

I'll open it up soon, didn't put too much juice in there...... {puff puff pufff}

*hic*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

here you go peeps..... looks pretty much like the first one, just smaller

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> here you go peeps..... looks pretty much like the first one, just smaller
> 
> View attachment 5541


Looks good. How is the flavour now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Matthee said:


> Looks good. How is the flavour now?



Thanks  wasn't sure if I could pull off such a small build

Flavour is still ... meh


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks  wasn't sure if I could pull off such a small build
> 
> Flavour is still ... meh


Weird. Could be that you are not a cotton guy. Presume you did give it a good bath beforehand.


----------



## BumbleBee

@Matthee I've been using cotton for a while, as it comes out of the bag. Never really noticed a difference over the fibreglass string. Maybe it's not the mod, could be there is something wrong with my face n stuff. Will go chew a few cucumbers and snort some coffee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dr Evil

My first time build on a kayfun 3.1 clone from fasttech.

Built a 1.0hm 28g coil with cotton wick.
This thing hits like a freight train at 10w










Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## crack2483

So after a week of dripping, let me try this again and see how long before it leaks... .

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Great photos @crack2483

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Silver said:


> Great photos @crack2483



Thanks @Silver.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> View attachment 5670
> 
> View attachment 5670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after a week of dripping, let me try this again and see how long before it leaks... .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


A lot of wraps for 0.8 ohms. What wire are you using?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Very neat work @crack2483 

I must try that perpendicular coil setup sometime....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Matthee said:


> A lot of wraps for 0.8 ohms. What wire are you using?



Nichrome. It's annoying. But it's really cheap here locally.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> Nichrome. It's annoying. But it's really cheap here locally.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Thanks, what gauge?


----------



## crack2483

Matthee said:


> Thanks, what gauge?



27g. Also that was a 1.8mm id. I don't really mind the extra surface area. It just gets difficult getting to 1.0-1.5 if you so like.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Hey guys, quick question re filling a kayfun 3.1

I am not sure if this is my imagination but I noticed that if I fill the kayfun with the fill hole I tend to get dry hits if the juices is past the clear tank section. Thanks to @Cape vaping supplies, he drilled out the corner bit where the two channels join and it was firing like a beast until I had to refill it. So if it was firing excellently till refill thus the only logical explanation is that my fill method may be incorrect.

What method do you guys use to fill and to what level do you fill your kayfun 3.1?


----------



## Riaz

howsit @BhavZ 

i fill mine from the bottom- so unscrew from device and then fill

i fill mine to about 1mm before the clear tank section ends (the tank will be upside down, so then the it would be 1mm from the top of the clear tank section)

dry hits it usually a wicking issue

post a pic if you can of the wick


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Hey @BhavZ. I always fill my 3.1 from the top, up to the top of the plastic section. One should be able to fill more though. 

Keep air hole closed with thumb, unscrew top cap, fill eliquid, screw in the first thread of the top cap, turn upside down, remove thumb from air hole and screw top cap in all the way. Works every time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Reinvanhardt said:


> Hey @BhavZ. I always fill my 3.1 from the top, up to the top of the plastic section. One should be able to fill more though.
> 
> Keep air hole closed with thumb, unscrew top cap, fill eliquid, screw in the first thread of the top cap, turn upside down, remove thumb from air hole and screw top cap in all the way. Works every time.



Yeah, what he said 

I tried getting a needle tip bottle in that silly little fill hole on the side, couldn't get any juice in the tank, on the outside though, yeah lots 

No issues with the top fill method, I fill mine to the top of the conical section where the thin part of the chimney starts, no dry hit, no leaks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Shot guys, will give the top fill method a go

I tend to spill a bit with the fill hole as there is a pressure valve in there that doesnt allow quick filling lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

BhavZ said:


> Shot guys, will give the top fill method a go
> 
> I tend to spill a bit with the fill hole as there is a pressure valve in there that doesnt allow quick filling lol


I top fill the 3.1 and use the conventional way with the russian. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

WooHoo.... Coil No.3 on the Kayfun 

28g Kanthal, 2mm ID, 9/10 wraps = 1.6 ohms

Spread the coils out a little, my thinking here is to cover more of the cotton wick, also arched the whole coil over the a-hole so no kinks or sharp bends in the wick. This was a sumbitch to mount on the deck but was worth the effort! Takes a while to fire up but when it does.... Kapow! Running at 9W on the SVD with some VK Coffee loaded, Bam... I get flavour! Great throat hit and a pretty impressive cloud  This coil so far is the most awesomest thing ever! Ticks all of the boxes for me ......

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Reinvanhardt

BumbleBee said:


> WooHoo.... Coil No.3 on the Kayfun
> 
> 28g Kanthal, 2mm ID, 9/10 wraps = 1.6 ohms
> 
> Spread the coils out a little, my thinking here is to cover more of the cotton wick, also arched the whole coil over the a-hole so no kinks or sharp bends in the wick. This was a sumbitch to mount on the deck but was worth the effort! Takes a while to fire up but when it does.... Kapow! Running at 9W on the SVD with some VK Coffee loaded, Bam... I get flavour! Great throat hit and a pretty impressive cloud  This coil so far is the most awesomest thing ever! Ticks all of the boxes for me ......
> 
> View attachment 5842
> View attachment 5843
> View attachment 5844
> View attachment 5845
> 
> View attachment 5846



Genius dude!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

chain vaping this bad boy for a little while now..... it just keeps on coming!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

BumbleBee said:


> WooHoo.... Coil No.3 on the Kayfun
> 
> 28g Kanthal, 2mm ID, 9/10 wraps = 1.6 ohms
> 
> Spread the coils out a little, my thinking here is to cover more of the cotton wick, also arched the whole coil over the a-hole so no kinks or sharp bends in the wick. This was a sumbitch to mount on the deck but was worth the effort! Takes a while to fire up but when it does.... Kapow! Running at 9W on the SVD with some VK Coffee loaded, Bam... I get flavour! Great throat hit and a pretty impressive cloud  This coil so far is the most awesomest thing ever! Ticks all of the boxes for me ......
> 
> View attachment 5842
> View attachment 5843
> View attachment 5844
> View attachment 5845
> 
> View attachment 5846


Thats a pretty coil.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wow, well done @BumbleBee !!
Looks like a little slinky spring

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Was thinking the same. And now this somng is in my head! 
Awesome coil @BumbleBee

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## thekeeperza

Silver said:


> Wow, well done @BumbleBee !!
> Looks like a little slinky spring


Slinky Coil

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Wow, that's a beut of a coil there @BumbleBee!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

very nice coil @BumbleBee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Wow, that is a beauty of a coil, @BumbleBee . Wonder if it has been done before? You could just be the creator of the "slinky coil"! Well done, I am much impressed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Matthee said:


> Wow, that is a beauty of a coil, @BumbleBee . Wonder if it has been done before? You could just be the creator of the "slinky coil"! Well done, I am much impressed.


Not sure if someone has tried it yet.... damn thing kept me awake all night.... planning it... so tired right now 

or maybe I'm just slightly Silvered

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Die Kriek

Can't find any slinky coils on the interwebs.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

If its not on the interwebs then @BumbleBee is the originator of the "slinky coil"
Congrats

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> If its not on the interwebs then @BumbleBee is the originator of the "slinky coil"
> Congrats




??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Bumblebee Buzzing Slinky Dance!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

chandler cracks me up!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Golf

Until further notice we have a first. Post that sh....t bumblebee. Youtube is your name

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

The Golf said:


> Until further notice we have a first. Post that sh....t bumblebee. Youtube is your name
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



... I don't do yoochoob.... You're welcome to give it a go, actually if anyone wants to try this coil and make a vid that would be pretty awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Could send it to Rip? Imagine that, our very own @BumbleBee mentioned in a RipTrippers video

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

BumbleBee said:


> ... I don't do yoochoob.... You're welcome to give it a go, actually if anyone wants to try this coil and make a vid that would be pretty awesome



@PeterHarris you have a job to do!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

johan said:


> @PeterHarris you have a job to do!


thats a awesome coil, but me dont have a kayfun no more


----------



## johan

PeterHarris said:


> thats a awesome coil, but me dont have a kayfun no more



You can do on a dripper or someone can lend you a Kayfun/Russian for the video! or better one of the resellers can sponsor you one and they get youtube exposure!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris

johan said:


> You can do on a dripper or someone can lend you a Kayfun/Russian for the video! or better one of the resellers can sponsor you one and they get youtube exposure!


i am up for a sponsored kayfun 

i will then obviously start and end the vid with n logo that says this vide has been sponsored by "VENDOR" and add their website details ect 

good idea Ohm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

PeterHarris said:


> i am up for a sponsored kayfun
> 
> i will then obviously start and end the vid with n logo that says this vide has been sponsored by "VENDOR" and add their website details ect
> 
> good idea Ohm



.... and then promptly send the Kayfun with working coil to me, I will then spend a few years with it making sure that the coil is ok

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

ok, so on a completely unrelated subject..... I wonder if @Stroodlepuff knows how cool I think those new Black Kayfuns are

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## PeterHarris

yea.... no retailer has bitten yet...no kayfun for the video yet...


----------



## BumbleBee

PeterHarris said:


> yea.... no retailer has bitten yet...no kayfun for the video yet...


bugger


----------



## johan

PeterHarris said:


> yea.... no retailer has bitten yet...no kayfun for the video yet...



Shucks if I haven't sold mine, you could've have it for free - whats up with the retailers here, doing so good that they don't need exposure or cheap excellent marketing on youtube?


----------



## BumbleBee

My first chimney coil build, after watching RipTrippers video I made up my mind, this was the reason I bought the Kayfun! I was a little nervous doing this one, looked complicated but really was quite simple 

But first I had to clean up a bit, this was after 1 tank of VapeMOB's Intense Frapichino, which was pretty good 




28g Kanthal, 2.5mm ID, 10 wraps = 1,8 ohms





It's every bit as good as Rip says it is

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## RIEFY

Some russian builds for reference purposes. I however just do a 7/8 wrap ugly coil which works beautiful
paralel






twisted ribbon





ugly coil with ecowool (not for me)





micro coil







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

This guy made a whole bunch of kayfun coils





on his own coil wrapper thingy





I thought they came out pretty awesome..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

That is a pritty cool thingy that 


Sent from Periwinkle the MVP


----------



## BhavZ

Double barrel coil

28g kanthal, 14 wraps each, 2mm ID, 1.4ohms

The flavour is great but the throat hit is hitting like Thor's hammer

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BumbleBee

BhavZ said:


> Double barrel coil
> 
> 28g kanthal, 14 wraps each, 2mm ID, 1.4ohms
> 
> The flavour is great but the throat hit is hitting like Thor's hammer
> 
> View attachment 6179
> View attachment 6180


wow that's a tight squeeze 

Looks Awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

decided to give ekowool a go again.

the reason for this is I bought a bottle of devils cut which I am not liking. so I decided to try it on ekowool to see if its maybe the cotton. long story short I still cant vape the devils cut. but this coil is performing rather nice. 6 wrap 28g ugly coil coming in at 1.4ohms










Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> Double barrel coil
> 
> 28g kanthal, 14 wraps each, 2mm ID, 1.4ohms
> 
> The flavour is great but the throat hit is hitting like Thor's hammer
> 
> View attachment 6179
> View attachment 6180


thats a real tight fit @BhavZ 

looking good!


----------



## RIEFY

I GIVE up.... this whole ekowool thing is not for me works but then all of the sudden dry hits. I hate dry hits!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

going to give one last try with some ribbon

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

looks like this one is a winner





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Cape vaping supplies said:


> looks like this one is a winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


and................. how does it vape?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

Riaz said:


> and................. how does it vape?


this one is vaping beautifully. the vapor is more dense the flavour is clean and no dryhits at all! I am loving it!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> this one is vaping beautifully. the vapor is more dense the flavour is clean and no dryhits at all! I am loving it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



I did foretold you


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> this one is vaping beautifully. the vapor is more dense the flavour is clean and no dryhits at all! I am loving it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


What ribbon did you use in there?


----------



## eviltoy

he is using .5 if he got it from me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

yip .5 its the one I got from eviltoy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

I think I need to try ribbon and ecowool then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy

BhavZ said:


> I think I need to try ribbon and ecowool then



On a kayfun/russian theres no going back.


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> I think I need to try ribbon and ecowool then


me too


----------



## RIEFY

there is a learning curve to ekowool in a kayfun style atty it took me about 8 builds to get it perfect. I cant do the round wire I end up choking the ekowool. with the ribbon its much easier

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eviltoy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> there is a learning curve to ekowool in a kayfun style atty it took me about 8 builds to get it perfect. I cant do the round wire I end up choking the ekowool. with the ribbon its much easier
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Force is a crime

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> there is a learning curve to ekowool in a kayfun style atty it took me about 8 builds to get it perfect. I cant do the round wire I end up choking the ekowool. with the ribbon its much easier
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Most difficult for me was getting the ribbon through the loop. But then the screws on the clone you sold me gave out, so will have to wait for the original to try again.


----------



## BhavZ

Cape vaping supplies said:


> there is a learning curve to ekowool in a kayfun style atty it took me about 8 builds to get it perfect. I cant do the round wire I end up choking the ekowool. with the ribbon its much easier
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Are you doing a 3 fold with the ekowool and then wrapping the ribbon around it?

Also how are you treating the ekowool before you wrap? Just taking a blowtorch to it till it changes colour?


----------



## RIEFY

yip just torch the wool. there is a video on youtube which I followed its called the figure of 8 kayfun coil.

I think @eviltoy does the 3fold way

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

I followed the second one @Matthee posted

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BhavZ

Thanks @Cape vaping supplies and @Matthee


----------



## Gazzacpt

Quick cotton build 6 wraps 28g 2mm ID 

















Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Gazzacpt said:


> Quick cotton build 6 wraps 28g 2mm ID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Looks awesome man but how does she vape?


----------



## Gazzacpt

BhavZ said:


> Looks awesome man but how does she vape?


Pretty good so far had a silica build in there for almost 2 weeks and started getting coil building withdrawls








Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Gazzacpt said:


> Quick cotton build 6 wraps 28g 2mm ID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



nice looking coil


----------



## MurderDoll

Excitement got the better of me. 

So I pulled out what I had left of the 26g Kanthal and got cracking. 

8 wraps around a 2mm ID.
Came up to a resistance of 1.2ohm






Cotton in place and ready to be closed up. 






Bottom filled for her first Vape with Five Pawns Grandmaster. 

Wow!! Vaping at 10w on the 134 and what a different world! I'm in love! 

Will never be able to look at the aero tank the same again which I loved. 
This is amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

thats a awesome coil!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Excitement got the better of me.
> 
> So I pulled out what I had left of the 26g Kanthal and got cracking.
> 
> 8 wraps around a 2mm ID.
> Came up to a resistance of 1.2ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton in place and ready to be closed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom filled for her first Vape with Five Pawns Grandmaster.
> 
> Wow!! Vaping at 10w on the 134 and what a different world! I'm in love!
> 
> Will never be able to look at the aero tank the same again which I loved.
> This is amazing!


Great coiling. Welcome to the world of RBAs and mechs. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Thanks guys. Won't be going back to normal tanks from here on out I can imagine. 

This is just so much better!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zuzu88

Guys, I need some advice.... I love my kayfun... But I'm bored.... I feel the need for another RBA.... So which route.... Taifun gt or aqua? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Zuzu88 said:


> Guys, I need some advice.... I love my kayfun... But I'm bored.... I feel the need for another RBA.... So which route.... Taifun gt or aqua?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


aqua

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Zuzu88

I've heard the aqua only holds like 2.0ml of juice... Is this correct zegee? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Zuzu88 said:


> I've heard the aqua only holds like 2.0ml of juice... Is this correct zegee?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Will have to double check I know it's a juice hog but when built correctly it's an amazing vape. If u not a fan of dual coils avoid it.

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Zuzu88

Dual coils ain't a problem.... But I'm quite happy with my Kayfun in terms of one tank lasts me almost a whole day... A juice hog can be a problem.... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Aqua

The more frequent refills are worth it


----------



## Zuzu88

So what's the deal with the taifun gt? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Zuzu88 said:


> Guys, I need some advice.... I love my kayfun... But I'm bored.... I feel the need for another RBA.... So which route.... Taifun gt or aqua?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Aqua, without a doubt.


----------



## Zuzu88

Thanks guys... Lemme go shop me one... Or two... Haha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Zuzu88 said:


> Thanks guys... Lemme go shop me one... Or two... Haha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


If there is a word of advice I can offer it would be this, if you go the aqua route make sure to order the PMMA tank from FT link

The reason I say this because the vape on the aqua is consistently awesome all the way to the last drop and you will only know you are out of juice when you get a dry hit. With the PMMA tank you can at least see your juice level and know when to top up


----------



## RIEFY

just an update on my ekowool experiece........ I have been 5days on this setup with 1 dryburn only because I chaged to a totally different flavor. the vapour im getting out of this build is nice and dense aswell as the flavour is so clean. I now know the difference @Matthee and @RevnLucky7 were talking about vs cotton.
dryburn after 4 days and voila good as new






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks guys. Won't be going back to normal tanks from here on out I can imagine.
> 
> This is just so much better!



You can never go back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Someone in Benoni, yes I'm looking at you @VapeGrrl ?? Why do we not have this Ekowool thing they speak of?

Benoni needs some wool.??


----------



## VapeGrrl

oh shucks gave the last to my mom to knit a jersey.
I will have a look around and see if I can source some

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Zuzu88

BhavZ said:


> If there is a word of advice I can offer it would be this, if you go the aqua route make sure to order the PMMA tank from FT link
> 
> The reason I say this because the vape on the aqua is consistently awesome all the way to the last drop and you will only know you are out of juice when you get a dry hit. With the PMMA tank you can at least see your juice level and know when to top up


Thanks BhavZ I will have a look.... I was just wondering... Vape vape until completely empty then burn... But there is a solution... Thanks bro 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I tried 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Awesome for a first coil. Well done. Most importantly though - how did it vape?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Matthee said:


> Awesome for a first coil. Well done. Most importantly though - how did it vape?


Not bad  will post a pic just now. Haven't tested ohms yet my Ohm meters battery is dead. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> Not bad  will post a pic just now. Haven't tested ohms yet my Ohm meters battery is dead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


5 wraps, probably 28 g. Around 0.8 ohms would be my guess.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Matthee said:


> 5 wraps, probably 28 g. Around 0.8 ohms would be my guess.


26g  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> 26g
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Wow, then that is very low ohms, probably around 0.3 on a 1.5mm ID.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Ok I'm a little scared now  will test on something tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ok I'm a little scared now  will test on something tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Should be ok, but I have never gone that low so do not really know. Should not be that hot on the Kayfun being quite far from the drip tip, but do not know if it might affect the insulators and other vulnerable parts at that heat. And, of course, the battery must be the right one.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Matthee said:


> Should be ok, but I have never gone that low so do not really know. Should not be that hot on the Kayfun being quite far from the drip tip, but do not know if it might affect the insulators and other vulnerable parts at that heat. And, of course, the battery must be the right one.


 
Using a 35amp Efest so not too worried about the battery  Still want to test to be sure though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> Using a 35amp Efest so not too worried about the battery  Still want to test to be sure though


Good policy, please let us know.


----------



## Silver

Well done @Stroodlepuff !!
Hope it vaped nicely!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

well done stroods!

let us know how it vaped

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Whoo Hooo @Stroodlepuff 

That is awsome!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Nicely done stroods

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

nice one stroods!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Should we send the paramedics yet ..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

No I'm alive  It vapes nicely, not as nice as the parallel coil which was built for me but this was my 7th attempt last night and I wasnt planning on building anymore!

Practice makes perfect  I need a drill to do a triple twisted 32G next

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Stroodlepuff said:


> No I'm alive  It vapes nicely, not as nice as the parallel coil which was built for me but this was my 7th attempt last night and I wasnt planning on building anymore!
> 
> Practice makes perfect  I need a drill to do a triple twisted 32G next


 
Phew..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

Stroodlepuff said:


> No I'm alive  It vapes nicely, not as nice as the parallel coil which was built for me but this was my 7th attempt last night and I wasnt planning on building anymore!
> 
> Practice makes perfect  I need a drill to do a triple twisted 32G next


no need for a drill

let Giz get a lekker forearm workout and do it for you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris

@Stroodlepuff congratumulations on your 1st coil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

And, the resistance, @Stroodlepuff?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

apparently its 6.3 Ω according to my MVP...that doesnt sound right I will play when its empty again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Stunning @Stroodlepuff !!! Stunning


----------



## Riaz

thats the sweet spot right there!

go stroods!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

New coil. I managed to break the previous one











28g kanthal 8 wraps. 

Ohms are reading as 0.0 though... What am I doing wrong 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Stroodlepuff said:


> New coil. I managed to break the previous one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28g kanthal 8 wraps.
> 
> Ohms are reading as 0.0 though... What am I doing wrong
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


hmmm make sure your legs are not touching the base where the airhole is, you might have just just touched in when wicking it.....


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> New coil. I managed to break the previous one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28g kanthal 8 wraps.
> 
> Ohms are reading as 0.0 though... What am I doing wrong
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Hahahaha thats so funny!! But sorry don't know how to help you 

But the coil looks good


----------



## Stroodlepuff

PeterHarris said:


> hmmm make sure your legs are not touching the base where the airhole is, you might have just just touched in when wicking it.....


 
checked that...nothing is touching where it shouldnt be touching  Oh well lets try this again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

if you look here i think the red is where the problem is.

then the green (negative) should not touch the blue (possitive) the should come together in your coil as shown
becuase where the green and the blue touch - that is the path of least resistance  and if you green leg, is touching your blue base, then the electiricy is basically bypassing your coil. and you get 0Ohms


----------



## PeterHarris

Stroodlepuff said:


> checked that...nothing is touching where it shouldnt be touching  Oh well lets try this again


maybe one of your coil legs slipped out of the holding screw ?....that would alos read zero


----------



## Stroodlepuff

not touching though, just a badly angled photo. Green leg is through the little hole going up and blue leg is wrapped around the screw. Will just keep trying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

also, try building the coil on the deck, like let it lay on the deck while you fasten the legs on the screws, then use a flat screw driver to gently lift it off the base  like 1mm 3mm max


----------



## Stroodlepuff

PeterHarris said:


> maybe one of your coil legs slipped out of the holding screw ?....that would alos read zero


 
That was the first thing I checked lol it makes no sense! And @Gizmo doesnt want to help me  He says I must learn


----------



## Stroodlepuff

PeterHarris said:


> also, try building the coil on the deck, like let it lay on the deck while you fasten the legs on the screws, then use a flat screw driver to gently lift it off the base  like 1mm 3mm max


 
Hmmm thats an idea


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> That was the first thing I checked lol it makes no sense! And @Gizmo doesnt want to help me  He says I must learn


 
How must you learn if he donsn't want to teach you


----------



## Stroodlepuff

annemarievdh said:


> How must you learn if he donsn't want to teach you


 
Eggzacery! Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

you can do eeet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> Eggzacery! Lol


 
Well that is how I'm learning. Hahaha Good luck


----------



## BumbleBee

Stroodlepuff said:


> That was the first thing I checked lol it makes no sense! And @Gizmo doesnt want to help me  He says I must learn


You're doing great... just a little more practice


----------



## BhavZ

If no wires are touching the deck then ensure that the screws are tightened properly, also measure that your atty is making proper contact with the device you are reading your ohms off. Make sure that the centre is tightened properly under the atty. 

Sent from deep within a vape cloud


----------



## crack2483

Also make sure the screw adjustment on the top cap is screwed in making contact with the arty and the the bottom contact (if you've adjusted it) is also a king contact.

*I think that's just what @BhavZ just explained lol.


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

meh! Over it! Ever single coil is coming out at 0.0... I will try again tomorrow right now though! I Just want to vape something

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## crack2483

C'mon local shoppers. Help the lady out.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Stroodlepuff said:


> meh! Over it! Ever single coil is coming out at 0.0... I will try again tomorrow right now though! I Just want to vape something


What kit are you testing the ohms on?

What setup (mod) are you using to fire the coil?


----------



## Dr Evil

Stroodlepuff said:


> meh! Over it! Ever single coil is coming out at 0.0... I will try again tomorrow right now though! I Just want to vape something



0.0 damn, that's some serious sub ohm vaping you doing 
But on a serious note, check tomorrow with fresh eyes, like everyone suggested, make sure it's not touching the deck and also that the wraps are not overlapping each other. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## mbera

Kayfun chimney coil first try



























Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ

Looking good there man..

Full review on how the chimney vapes compared to the standard coil please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia

Stroodlepuff said:


> meh! Over it! Ever single coil is coming out at 0.0... I will try again tomorrow right now though! I Just want to vape something


Are you using the MVP to test your coils on? It could be that the 510 connector isn't making good contact with the Kayfun, which could cause the 0.0 as well. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

soonkia said:


> Are you using the MVP to test your coils on? It could be that the 510 connector isn't making good contact with the Kayfun, which could cause the 0.0 as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


 
especially the KF clones, the centre pin often sticks out way to much.


----------



## MurderDoll

mbera said:


> Kayfun chimney coil first try
> 
> View attachment 6718
> 
> View attachment 6719
> 
> View attachment 6720
> 
> View attachment 6721
> 
> View attachment 6722
> 
> View attachment 6723
> 
> View attachment 6724
> 
> View attachment 6725
> 
> View attachment 6726
> 
> View attachment 6727
> 
> View attachment 6728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I think this is gonna be my next attempt. 
First wanna finish out my second tank on the big. Then build this one. 

Looks really good by the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Quick review for ya @BhavZ 

I *love* the chimney coil! I was a mouth to lung guy until I built the chimney, more flavor, more TH and _much_ bigger clouds! Just a little fiddley to wick but you get the hang of it pretty quick. I'm struggling to do mouth to lung inhales now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

BumbleBee said:


> Quick review for ya @BhavZ
> 
> I *love* the chimney coil! I was a mouth to lung guy until I built the chimney, more flavor, more TH and _much_ bigger clouds! Just a little fiddley to wick but you get the hang of it pretty quick. I'm struggling to do mouth to lung inhales now


Thanks @BumbleBee 

I tried the chimney coil in an evod cup and the flavour lacked for me but the throat hit was intense.

Will definitely give it a go on my next kayfun build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

when i did a chimney coil, they TH was hectic

flavor was more or less the same


----------



## PeterHarris

hey guys

just got back from VK and @Stroodlepuff was making perfect coils, it was the positive screw pin that was not tight, luckily @Michael was there and sorted that screw out chop chop......

just thought i would share this

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

PeterHarris said:


> hey guys
> 
> just got back from VK and @Stroodlepuff was making perfect coils, it was the positive screw pin that was not tight, luckily @Michael was there and sorted that screw out chop chop......
> 
> just thought i would share this


 
Thank you @Michael and @PeterHarris for the help  You would think that as someone who sells this stuff all day and tells people these things I would think to check that on my own lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MurderDoll

So finally back home. 

Been itching for a while to build the chimney coil. 

This was my first attempt. 

26g 7 wraps around 2mm. 
Came out to 1ohm on the dot. 
Not the neatest. I accident my collapsed the coil so tried to save it by building it up again. 

Throat hit is definitely a lot higher than a standard coil. 
Flavour has dropped a bit in my opinion. 
For lung pulls it allows a lot more airflow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ

From what I have seen (I think it was mentioned in a Rip Trippers video), the chimney coil is designed to enhance the throat hit but at the sacrifice of flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

BhavZ said:


> From what I have seen (I think it was mentioned in a Rip Trippers video), the chimney coil is designed to enhance the throat hit but at the sacrifice of flavour.


That would make a lot of sense then. 
Its not bad. Will finish out the tank on it. then go onto something else. 
maybe give the stove top coil a go. 
My 100ft of kanthal has arrived. So I'll be able to start getting quite adventurous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

MurderDoll said:


> That would make a lot of sense then.
> Its not bad. Will finish out the tank on it. then go onto something else.
> maybe give the stove top coil a go.
> My 100ft of kanthal has arrived. So I'll be able to start getting quite adventurous!


not to burst your bubble but I think that the stove top coil might not work as planned.

The stove top coil requires a cotton cloud as it cannot be wicked through like the micro coil. As the airflow of the kayfun is designed to feed from the bottom of the coil so adding enough wick to get the stove top coil to vaporise adequately may result in sufficating the coil (airhole being blocked by the cotton). I do stand under correction with this.

I only bring this up because I am very keen to give the stove top coil a go but for the life of me cant think of a way to prevent the airflow from being restricted, if you can find an effective way to wick the coil without sufficating the airflow please please please post pics of your build. The stove top coil is a mean coil and works a treat in drippers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

BhavZ said:


> not to burst your bubble but I think that the stove top coil might not work as planned.
> 
> The stove top coil requires a cotton cloud as it cannot be wicked through like the micro coil. As the airflow of the kayfun is designed to feed from the bottom of the coil so adding enough wick to get the stove top coil to vaporise adequately may result in sufficating the coil (airhole being blocked by the cotton). I do stand under correction with this.
> 
> I only bring this up because I am very keen to give the stove top coil a go but for the life of me cant think of a way to prevent the airflow from being restricted, if you can find an effective way to wick the coil without sufficating the airflow please please please post pics of your build. The stove top coil is a mean coil and works a treat in drippers.




Thanks for the advice! 

I didn't think of it that way. 
Definitely something to ponder over. 
I'll give it a think and bash and let you know what I come up with. 

First thing though is to find out how to make one. I have no idea how to.


----------



## BhavZ

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks for the advice!
> 
> I didn't think of it that way.
> Definitely something to ponder over.
> I'll give it a think and bash and let you know what I come up with.
> 
> First thing though is to find out how to make one. I have no idea how to.


Here you go: video link

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

BhavZ said:


> Here you go: video link


Thanks for that. 

Think I actually have an idea for it. 

Now I'm wanting to empty out the Russian to give it a bash!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Well what do we have here? 







Only finished the build now. 
28g Kanthal. Don't know the amount of wraps. Came out to 0.8 ohm. 











Vaping it at 12.5w on the 134. 
Initial impression are good. Flavour is fantastic! Having a mix of vk cheesecake and vk caramel toffee. 
Think it needs to "gunk" up a bit still. 
The coil heats up very quickly. Not a warm Vape at all. Its actually very cool. 

What I did was I Placed the coil in place and tightened it down. Having left a gap between the coil and deck, I think took two strands of cotton an placed it under the coil, then moved them to the sides to leave the air channel open. 






Then I tightened the chimney on and took two thick strands and placed them over the coils, again moving them to the side a little bit to prevent the channel from being smothered. 
Between each step I poured a drop or two of juice on to make it stick nicely. 






Once I was happy, I closed it up, filled it up and started vaping.
I'll give it a couple hours to break in and see how it progresses.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

MurderDoll said:


> Well what do we have here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only finished the build now.
> 28g Kanthal. Don't know the amount of wraps. Came out to 0.8 ohm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaping it at 12.5w on the 134.
> Initial impression are good. Flavour is fantastic! Having a mix of vk cheesecake and vk caramel toffee.
> Think it needs to "gunk" up a bit still.
> The coil heats up very quickly. Not a warm Vape at all. Its actually very cool.
> 
> What I did was I Placed the coil in place and tightened it down. Having left a gap between the coil and deck, I think took two strands of cotton an placed it under the coil, then moved them to the sides to leave the air channel open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I tightened the chimney on and took two thick strands and placed them over the coils, again moving them to the side a little bit to prevent the channel from being smothered.
> Between each step I poured a drop or two of juice on to make it stick nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I was happy, I closed it up, filled it up and started vaping.
> I'll give it a couple hours to break in and see how it progresses.


Dude that is some brilliant coiling

I so need to give that a try.

Ingenius idea about the cotton.. thanks for the post, now I know what to do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

BhavZ said:


> Dude that is some brilliant coiling
> 
> I so need to give that a try.
> 
> Ingenius idea about the cotton.. thanks for the post, now I know what to do.


Thanks very much. 

The coil doesn't look "pretty" at all. but does the job. 
I can't get it to look anything like Rips coil or the others on the forum. I think I have two left hands or something. ha ha. 

its a very difficult coil to build. It was rewarding to get it done at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks very much.
> 
> The coil doesn't look "pretty" at all. but does the job.
> I can't get it to look anything like Rips coil or the others on the forum. I think I have two left hands or something. ha ha.
> 
> its a very difficult coil to build. It was rewarding to get it done at least.


I know what you mean man.. at the end of the day its about the vape not the looks

next up you gotta try the hurricane coil, similar method to that of the stove top if I remember correctly


----------



## MurderDoll

BhavZ said:


> I know what you mean man.. at the end of the day its about the vape not the looks
> 
> next up you gotta try the hurricane coil, similar method to that of the stove top if I remember correctly


I can already picture what that is.  

That will be a whole whack easier than the stove top. 
Sounds like a fun build!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zuzu88

Stove top on the kayfun! The beez kneez I tell ya 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll

Don't think I built the stove top correctly. I actually started getting flooding late in the evening. I was expecting the opposite ironically. 

Pulled it out and built a nano coil. 

1.5mm ID. 
9 wraps. 
Came out to 1.4 ohms

Has fantastic flavour and great cloud production! 
Unfortunately didn't take any photos.


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


>


Can't quite make out the graph. My american sux. 

but I'm guessing its not a nano?


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Can't quite make out the graph. My american sux.
> 
> but I'm guessing its not a nano?


There is a mm column as well. Yes, nano is 1.024 mm and smaller. Micro coil is between 1.588 and 1.149, but 1.5 is probably the most popular ID for micro coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Seriously impressed with this cana. Its vaping like a beast. 

Got a clone Russian 91% with it. 
Coiled it up and having vk4 at 12.5w at the moment. 

8 wraps. 
1.5mm ID
1.1 ohm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat

very nice-looking coil. 

i see these pics and i wonder, the first thing i would do is replace the Phillips screws with ss Allens. ...i have an aversion to Phillips screws.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Those channels look deeeep

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

eviltoy said:


> Those channels look deeeep


you mean canals

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eviltoy

Wouldnt that be a flood waiting to happen


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Seriously impressed with this cana. Its vaping like a beast.
> 
> Got a clone Russian 91% with it.
> Coiled it up and having vk4 at 12.5w at the moment.
> 
> 8 wraps.
> 1.5mm ID
> 1.1 ohm.


You do a mean coil, Sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

not if wicked properly


----------



## Andre

Cat said:


> very nice-looking coil.
> 
> i see these pics and i wonder, the first thing i would do is replace the Phillips screws with ss Allens. ...i have an aversion to Phillips screws.


If only we could get them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy

Cant we get a local place to get us some screws in bulk and we do a group buy im down to my last


----------



## Cat

What size are they? i think i noticed M4 mentioned somewhere here. i can get M4 and bigger. Length?
316 ss Allen/cap head screws. Although they're about 1mm [?] higher than a Phillips head like those -i don't know whether that would affect anything.
Low-head Allens would be better but are not available in ss.
But, they don't have to be so tight, so button heads would be fine. (Means one size smaller Allen key) and they round out easily too tight, but that's not an issue in this application; they're just holding little light coils/wire, and there's no vibration.


----------



## eviltoy

Think they are 1.6mm m4 if I remember correctly


----------



## Cat

ok, but they must be longer than 1.6mm. M5 starts at 8mm length; i suppose M4 would too, but if they're too long, it's quite easy to cut them and clean the start of the thread.


----------



## eviltoy

Sounds like we can make it work. How much dallas are we talking


----------



## Andre

eviltoy said:


> Think they are 1.6mm m4 if I remember correctly


 


Cat said:


> ok, but they must be longer than 1.6mm. M5 starts at 8mm length; i suppose M4 would too, but if they're too long, it's quite easy to cut them and clean the start of the thread.


 
Try this thread maybe: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/common-screw-sizes-orings-for-rba-rta-rda.1405/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> You do a mean coil, Sir.


Thank you very much! 

That is a very big compliment coming from you! :blushing:


----------



## Cat

Andre said:


> Try this thread maybe: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/common-screw-sizes-orings-for-rba-rta-rda.1405/


 
Going by that, Kayfun deck screws M1.6 (and maybe Russian is the same?) and Igo M2,...Action Bolt...i dunno, so far i know, the smallest they have is M4, maybe M3, i'll have to check. So i see the problem - industrial hardware suppliers don't do this tiny stuff. Hobbyist, RC repair kits, R80, for stuff that's not exactly right...nah, not a nice way to go. But there must be some way.


----------



## RIEFY

Im loving ekowool in these attys. dont think I will go back to cotton.

did a quick dryburn after about 12 days on this coil and its as good as new!






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Im loving ekowool in these attys. dont think I will go back to cotton.
> 
> did a quick dryburn after about 12 days on this coil and its as good as new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


This is the figure 8 RevnLucky7 was talking about.... *lightbulb moment*

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll

Rebuilt the coils in the two Russians. 

Both 7 wraps at 1.5mm ID. 

1 ohm resisitance. 

Russian Big






Russian 91%

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Very neat coils you got there @MurderDoll! I cannot wait to get my Russian 91% Black Edition. Will be able to vape on something decent (Kayfun) next weekend only. . Could you maybe recommended what's the best all round Russian coil or still experimenting?
Well done man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Thanks very much @Darth_V@PER

What's worked the best for me has been the micro coil. So around 1.5mm ID. 
Using a 28g Kanthal, around 7 or 8 wraps. That gives me either 1 ohm or 1.2 ohm. 

Using something lower like a 26g, you'll need to up your number of wraps. 

Hope this helps? 

Maybe let me know what g kanthal you using and what ohm you aiming for. We can go from there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

I have wrapped one of the new Kanger coils with a 2.0 ID, 8 Wraps with 28g and got 1.3 ohms. I have approximately 38M of 28G & 32g Kanthal and waiting for 0.9 Flat/Ribbon Vapowire from @RevnLucky7. I'm ready for the zombie apocalypse  So you tell me @MurderDoll


----------



## Zuzu88

I've done micro coils, sub ohm coils, double barrel coils, 1.5mm coils, 2mm coils, but ain't nothing better than the parallel coil. 28 gauge kanthal, 5 wraps, comes to about 0.8 ohms..... Throat hit, flavour and vapour like no other kayfun Coil, imo 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

I'd start off with the 28g. 
Build a reliable coil to get a feel for the unit and how it capes. From there you can start getting adventurous and see what sort of weird and wonderful ones you can come up with. 

Like today I attempted the Hurricane coil. Ended up turfing it as it looked horrible and resistance was at 1.9ohms. Will need a lower g kanthal to do it justice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

IMO micro coils are the most simplest and reliable coil one can build. and is a great bench mark to use when deciding what ohms you want to vape at.

The parallel coil is brilliant as a dual coil and the best part about it is that its shaped as one coil with some serious surface area which only makes the vape that much better but dont expect your battery to last as long as with a micro coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

@Zuzu88, I'm so itching for that Kayfun. I'm using Ecowool so hopefully I can do something similar with that. I know that @RevnLucky7 has his figure 8 setup that will be prepared in my Kayfun so I will probably bowled over with that setup but will have the Russian and Kayfun to play around on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Thank you for the advice @BhavZ. I suppose I should just practice and experiment as much so possible. I tried googling coil build kayfun/Russian Ekowool but belive it or not I never got one exact match with the search. I will have to research a bit more I suppose. Makes the experience so much more worth it I say


----------



## BhavZ

Darth_V@PER said:


> Thank you for the advice @BhavZ. I suppose I should just practice and experiment as much so possible. I tried googling coil build kayfun/Russian Ekowool but belive it or not I never got one exact match with the search. I will have to research a bit more I suppose. Makes the experience so much more worth it I say


The search and experimentation is half the fun, there is just something so rewarding about vaping on your own coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

A double barrel with a difference. Wanted to see what would happen. Got 0.47ohms. Flavor is really good. Now for a neat sexy rebuild of this coil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Lyle Abrahams said:


> A double barrel with a difference. Wanted to see what would happen. Got 0.47ohms. Flavor is really good. Now for a neat sexy rebuild of this coil.


 
Nice double barrel @Lyle Abrahams! Very creative! But without any airflow over the top coil the flavour will be a bit restricted I should think. How's the vape?

Ps. It's a little weird. The Kayfun's got it's own subforum so the SUYWWACS are a bit scattered. Will an admin please move this to the Kayfun section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Oops my bad so sorry about posting it here. Thanks. The flavor is really good vaping well from 15 watts all the way up to 30 watts. I'm happy so far. Ganna make it neater and maybe tweek here and there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Im loving ekowool in these attys. dont think I will go back to cotton.
> 
> did a quick dryburn after about 12 days on this coil and its as good as new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Ive been rocking this build for five days and its so good i bought another kayfun from cvs. Thanks for hooking me up bru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

iKeyaam said:


> Ive been rocking this build for five days and its so good i bought another kayfun from cvs. Thanks for hooking me up bru



Think my build is a month old still going strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

latest build thx bumblebee for the invention of this...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

PeterHarris said:


> latest build thx bumblebee for the invention of this...



Thanks @PeterHarris another rocking video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Tri-parallel coil with 28g kanthal 0.3ohms killing it 30w 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Tri-parallel coil with 28g kanthal 0.3ohms killing it 30w
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Impressive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Thanks bumblebee


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Surprised at these clouds on kayfun 3.1 26g kanthal 0.32ohms double barrel 6 wraps each on needle nose dropper bottle tip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

simple coil build

26g 2mm ID 12wraps




glowing nicely




all wicked and juiced up







ohms




snap crackle pop

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> simple coil build
> 
> 26g 2mm ID 12wraps
> 
> View attachment 8038
> 
> 
> glowing nicely
> 
> View attachment 8040
> 
> 
> all wicked and juiced up
> 
> View attachment 8043
> 
> 
> View attachment 8041
> 
> 
> ohms
> 
> View attachment 8044
> 
> 
> snap crackle pop
> 
> View attachment 8046


Tutorial grade coiling and wicking there!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Andre said:


> Tutorial grade coiling and wicking there!


yip i finally have a phone that can take decent pics now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

@Riaz Is that a cotton wick, build looks topz


----------



## Riaz

Al3x said:


> @Riaz Is that a cotton wick, build looks topz


yes its cotton


----------



## Space_Cowboy

So I recently joined Kayfun Land. Boy oh boy am I glad I made the move. 

My 1st rebuildable (aside from a RSST I had some time ago but never had ANY luck with it whatsoever). 

To the experienced peeps out there, expect loads of noob questions. I'll try and keep them down to as little as possible  

28g 2mm ID 8 / 9 wraps 

I think this is cool #2 or 3:





This would be coil #3 or 4:





According to my MVP they both read 1.3 ohms. 

The fact that these suckers even fire and work is a victory for me. Now the loooong journey to learn how to actually do it properly

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## gorfrepus

First attempt at a triple twisted 32g on the russian 91%. Came in at 1.3 ohms. Throat hit is crazy but still not getting good flavour and vapour. And still getting a kind of wooly taste/feel which i presume is dry hits (still new at this so not sure whats going on) Guess the learning will continue...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

gorfrepus said:


> First attempt at a triple twisted 32g on the russian 91%. Came in at 1.3 ohms. Throat hit is crazy but still not getting good flavour and vapour. And still getting a kind of wooly taste/feel which i presume is dry hits (still new at this so not sure whats going on) Guess the learning will continue...


That is the most beautiful triple twisted coil I have ever seen! What ID is your coil? Maybe the wick is blocking the juice channels. Consider cutting them back a bit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gorfrepus

Thanks @Alex. I spent a little extra time making sure the coil was neat and pushed together nice and even. Not sure of the id cos I havent figured out how to measure the screwdriver i used. Its one of those thin silver ones with the black tips. No idea on size. Just kinda eyeballed it.

Ill try trimming the wicks a bit. Gotta say its crazy how little cotton you need. Pics and tutorials make it look soooo big

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

gorfrepus said:


> Thanks @Alex. I spent a little extra time making sure the coil was neat and pushed together nice and even. Not sure of the id cos I havent figured out how to measure the screwdriver i used. Its one of those thin silver ones with the black tips. No idea on size. Just kinda eyeballed it.
> 
> Ill try trimming the wicks a bit. Gotta say its crazy how little cotton you need. Pics and tutorials make it look soooo big


 
I think you mean't @Andre  But I agree that that coil is amazing. Good job. Looks like a 2mm diameter. Try cutting about 2mm from each end of the wick. So it kinda just comes straight down from the coil, and just touches the deck, without going into an L shape.


----------



## gorfrepus

Aha my bad. Apologies to both of you  thanks for the compliments


----------



## BumbleBee

gorfrepus said:


> First attempt at a triple twisted 32g on the russian 91%. Came in at 1.3 ohms. Throat hit is crazy but still not getting good flavour and vapour. And still getting a kind of wooly taste/feel which i presume is dry hits (still new at this so not sure whats going on) Guess the learning will continue...


Epic photo, looks so juicy, almost want to lick my ipad 

I was also surprised when I got my Kayfun, that thing is tiny after watching all the tutorials

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

gorfrepus said:


> First attempt at a triple twisted 32g on the russian 91%. Came in at 1.3 ohms. Throat hit is crazy but still not getting good flavour and vapour. And still getting a kind of wooly taste/feel which i presume is dry hits (still new at this so not sure whats going on) Guess the learning will continue...


Thats one sick looking coil there froggy. Cotton normally take a few toots to settle. That coil is the bizniz though making me itch to build something different again. Been enjoying plain micro's and conventional wrapped on silica coils. You just inspired me to do some cloudchasing tomorrow

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

i agree with @Andre that is possibly the most beautiful twisted coil ive seen!

well done


----------



## BhavZ

That right there sir is a work of art. Beautiful coil!


----------



## VapeTownZA

Ok so I thought I'd start sharing a bit here too.

1.1ohm sleeper coil. 28g with 12 wraps per side and a ID of 2mm. (This is all assuming I remember correctly)
Haven't been able to fire it up properly yet so will keep you updated but from what I have done it's hopefully going to chuck!


----------



## gorfrepus

Looks good! Must be a warm vape


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

Just built my first coil on my KFL+, single nano coil, comes out to 1.2Ω - Not bad, but I can definitely push this lower; thinking of trying a double barreled micro coil

Would you guys say that the KFL keeps up with wicking on cotton down at around 0.6 Ohms?


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

@Limbo - I want to see what you built so far on your KFL, what's working well for you so far?


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

Second build on my KFL - Double barreled baby! Comes out to 0.63Ω - Hits really well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT

So I received my Hana modz 30 clone, and kayfun from Vapemob today. This is my very first attempt at building a coil and wick, and to be honest, I'm walking around with a silly little grin on my face and some swagger in my step.

It's .26 kenthal, wrapped round a 1.8mm drill bit and came out at 1Ohm. Tank is pretty full, no leaking, no gurgling. I'm seriously chuffed at my first little creation.

Please give feedback. All criticism, tips and advice are greatly appreciated

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

man i wish my first coil looked like that @NickT 

its a perfect coil, i cant see anything wrong with it

well done!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NickT

Riaz said:


> man i wish my first coil looked like that @NickT
> 
> its a perfect coil, i cant see anything wrong with it
> 
> well done!!!



Thanks so much @Riaz . I have 3 weeks of YouTube to thank for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

NickT said:


> So I received my Hana modz 30 clone, and kayfun from Vapemob today. This is my very first attempt at building a coil and wick, and to be honest, I'm walking around with a silly little grin on my face and some swagger in my step.
> 
> It's .26 kenthal, wrapped round a 1.8mm drill bit and came out at 1Ohm. Tank is pretty full, no leaking, no gurgling. I'm seriously chuffed at my first little creation.
> 
> Please give feedback. All criticism, tips and advice are greatly appreciated
> View attachment 8238
> 
> 
> View attachment 8234
> View attachment 8235
> View attachment 8240


Dude, that's frikken epic! Well done  you're a natural

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Well done @NickT my first coil was hideous looking in comparison 

I have gotten better though, even building coils for customers on Drippers and Taifuns now heehee @devdev you would be proud if you saw me do it 

Built a 0.5 Ω on a taifun for a customer the other day... 2 days later he came back and I built him a 0.6 for his Kayfun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

DuuuuuuuuDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!

For a first coil that looks sweet. Youre a natural man! Keep up the good work

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NickT

BumbleBee said:


> Dude, that's frikken epic! Well done  you're a natural



Thank you muchly. 

The person that helped me the most was VapingwithTwisted420, mainly because he messes up so much, then just laughs about it, swears a lot, and does it again. He helped me stay relaxed. Love that dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT

You're all too kind, thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## VapeTownZA

@NickT Thats a neat coil man! Very well done. Enjoy the Kayfun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

The laZy boy. Kayfun3.1 26g kanthan 2mm 8 wraps 1ohm. Flavor is great hitting like a champ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Lyle Abrahams said:


> The laZy boy. Kayfun3.1 26g kanthan 2mm 8 wraps 1ohm. Flavor is great hitting like a champ
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lazy - that is my type of coiling. Perfect wicking for the Kayfun imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Andre said:


> Lazy - that is my type of coiling. Perfect wicking for the Kayfun imo.



Thanks @Andre. Called it a laZy boy coz the coil is just hanging there. And I was too lazy to try and get them under the screws or do it through opp side wholes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT

Interesting. 
Lyle has 8 wraps of .26 at 2mm = 1Ohm. 

I have 9 wraps of .26 at 1.8mm = 1Ohm

What's the difference, apart from the obvious? Is it my extra wrap, or my lower diameter? If I wanted to go sub Ohm, do I need 2 less wraps, or go up to 2mm?

Apologies if my Q is uber noob. But I am still uber noob. Lol.


----------



## Andre

NickT said:


> Interesting.
> Lyle has 8 wraps of .26 at 2mm = 1Ohm.
> 
> I have 9 wraps of .26 at 1.8mm = 1Ohm
> 
> What's the difference, apart from the obvious? Is it my extra wrap, or my lower diameter? If I wanted to go sub Ohm, do I need 2 less wraps, or go up to 2mm?
> 
> Apologies if my Q is uber noob. But I am still uber noob. Lol.


Many variables - how tight the wraps, the length of the legs, etc. For lower ohms you need less wraps. The more estate you cover (the more wire you use) the higher the resistance will be. With a bigger diameter you will use more wire, so your resistance will be higher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT

Andre said:


> Many variables - how tight the wraps, the length of the legs, etc. For lower ohms you need less wraps. The more estate you cover (the more wire you use) the higher the resistance will be. With a bigger diameter you will use more wire, so your resistance will be higher.



Cheers @Andre. I'll rip this out tomorrow and try another 1.8 mm. But this time with 7 wraps.


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

NickT said:


> Cheers @Andre. I'll rip this out tomorrow and try another 1.8 mm. But this time with 7 wraps.


 
Nick, see the attached spreadsheet; it provides an estimation of how your coils will come out when using Kanthal (you fill in the blocks in orange and it will calculate how your coil should come out; it's not 100% accurate but close enough imo (about 95% accurate)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NickT

Damnit, Safari isn't liking that spreadsheet. @M4dm0nk3y , cheers, I'll check it out n my PC tomorrow.


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

@NickT the legs and tightness make a big difference besides the diameter of cause. Subohm is easier achieved with dual coils my current igow build is running at 0.13ohms but that's a quad coil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeTownZA

@NickT for sub ohm try building a sleeper coil on your kayfun (see my post a bit before yours) or getting some ribbon wire from Vape Mob as you'll get more coverage with less wraps. I'm sure @Chop007 wouldn't mind helping you out with a coil  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

On the other hand a simple micro coil with the 7 wraps you suggested, will do just as well, @NickT.


----------



## Riaz

Got me some ekowool the other night, thanks to @eviltoy. Did an ugly coil, using 26g kanthal. The pics will speak for themselves. 

Flavor using ekowool is severely enhanced, and I doubt I will ever be able to use anything but ekowool going forward. 





















And the result :







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chop007

VapeTownZA said:


> @NickT for sub ohm try building a sleeper coil on your kayfun (see my post a bit before yours) or getting some ribbon wire from Vape Mob as you'll get more coverage with less wraps. I'm sure @Chop007 wouldn't mind helping you out with a coil
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure, coil building is better therapy than becoming a Monk. I absolutely love it with a passion. Anytime, pull in.


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> Got me some ekowool the other night, thanks to @eviltoy. Did an ugly coil, using 26g kanthal. The pics will speak for themselves.
> 
> Flavor using ekowool is severely enhanced, and I doubt I will ever be able to use anything but ekowool going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the result :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ugh, that is an ugly coil. What size Ekowool did you use? Enjoy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eviltoy

2mm Ekowool is what I donated

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

what size ribbon wire would you guys recommend to use in the russian?


----------



## Keyaam

0.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

iKeyaam said:


> 0.5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1mm X 0.05?

checking out this website so many to choose from


----------



## Keyaam

Go to vapemob. 0.5x0.1 and then you sorted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

iKeyaam said:


> Go to vapemob. 0.5x0.1 and then you sorted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is around 30 g. SubOhm sells 27g - 0.9 x 0.1, which works well in the Russian for me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

im looking for the equivalent of 28g

whoever is using ribbon/ flat wire, how does it compare to the normal round wire?

pros?
cons?


----------



## eviltoy

Ribbon in the kayfun/russian is better


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> im looking for the equivalent of 28g
> 
> whoever is using ribbon/ flat wire, how does it compare to the normal round wire?
> 
> pros?
> cons?


That would be 0.8 x 0.1
The jury is still out for me on that one. Ribbon does wrap easier around the Ekowool.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ET

put a new coil in the russian, 9 wraps 26 gauge kanthal, came out to 0.9 ohms, vapes very nice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

ET said:


> put a new coil in the russian, 9 wraps 26 gauge kanthal, came out to 0.9 ohms, vapes very nice
> 
> View attachment 9149


I hope your landlady is as impressed as we are 


What's happening with that lot anyways?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

ET said:


> put a new coil in the russian, 9 wraps 26 gauge kanthal, came out to 0.9 ohms, vapes very nice
> 
> View attachment 9149


Super neat coiling there, Sir. Wicked with? Rayon?


----------



## ET

i have cut down on the chain vaping and i keep the door open so my room doesnt cloud up, and i enjoy the rayon to the max

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Seems everyone has reos now... Am I gonna have to invent a new coil or something to get this thread going?

Come on guys, let's see what you've been up to with your Kayfuns n stuff

I'll post a pic of my 32g quad twisted coil tomorrow, I have to open it up anyway coz my new green tank is at the PO


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Micro coil 1,1Ω with 28g and Rayon works so perfectly in my Russian so haven't really tried anything else! 

I have pretty much given up on every other piece of equipment other than my REO's but I just can't part with my Russian despite it being a bit of a pain to fill and rewick! It still produces an awesome vape and is always with me as a back up...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

BumbleBee said:


> Seems everyone has reos now... Am I gonna have to invent a new coil or something to get this thread going?
> 
> Come on guys, let's see what you've been up to with your Kayfuns n stuff
> 
> I'll post a pic of my 32g quad twisted coil tomorrow, I have to open it up anyway coz my new green tank is at the PO












Twisted ribbon kanthal , re flattened on a 2mm drill bit. O.8 ohms. Flavor is ok clouds a kicking. 

There you go @BumbleBee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Twisted ribbon kanthal , re flattened on a 2mm drill bit. O.8 ohms. Flavor is ok clouds a kicking.
> 
> There you go @BumbleBee
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ooooh so shiny!


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> My Micro coil 1,1 with 28g and Rayon works so perfectly in my Russian so haven't really tried anything else!
> 
> I have pretty much given up on every other piece of equipment other than my REO's but I just can't part with my Russian despite it being a bit of a pain to fill and rewick! It still produces an awesome vape and is always with me as a back up...



Hey Rob, if it ain't broke don't fix it 

I know there are a few tinkerers and new Kayfun owners, would love to see how they've been doing. I know @Die Kriek is keeping secrets


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

BumbleBee said:


> ooooh so shiny!




Why thank you i try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> Hey Rob, if it ain't broke don't fix it
> 
> I know there are a few tinkerers and new Kayfun owners, would love to see how they've been doing. I know @Die Kriek is keeping secrets


 
Well if the Cricket is keeping secrets that could end up a costly fine for the lad!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

I do the same old boring build. Tried lots of stuff but 2mm ID 8 wrap 28g come out at 1.4ohm and thats my happy place can vape that all day everyday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BansheeZA

When I open the kayfun tomorrow I will try and remember to take a pic. Twisted 32g 6-7 wraps or between 1.3 and 1.6ohm depending on the tightness of the twist. Flavour is the name of the game

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## Richard

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Twisted ribbon kanthal , re flattened on a 2mm drill bit. O.8 ohms. Flavor is ok clouds a kicking.
> 
> There you go @BumbleBee
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going off topic, what kayfun is this deck from ? Reason I'm asking is I see you've attached the coil to holes in the post, the only "kayfun type" tank that i've seen that has this is the Eleaf "Lemo". I'm looking at getting something like it so it would be nice to have some options .


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Richard said:


> Going off topic, what kayfun is this deck from ? Reason I'm asking is I see you've attached the coil to holes in the post, the only "kayfun type" tank that i've seen that has this is the Eleaf "Lemo". I'm looking at getting something like it so it would be nice to have some options .



Kayfun 3.1 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

BumbleBee said:


> Hey Rob, if it ain't broke don't fix it
> 
> I know there are a few tinkerers and new Kayfun owners, would love to see how they've been doing. I know @Die Kriek is keeping secrets


No secrets, just haven't really played with it yet. Simple 1.2Ω coil with some cotton. Not even a pretty coil. I'll play with it this weekend and show some pictures, been meaning to try something a bit more adventurous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Here's my current setup...

Quad twisted 32g Kanthal, 2mm ID, 1.2 ohms wicked with Rayon. It's a super moist vape with tons of flavour and zero dry hits

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## devdev

BumbleBee said:


> Here's my current setup...
> 
> Quad twisted 32g Kanthal, 2mm ID, 1.2 ohms wicked with Rayon. It's a super moist vape with tons of flavour and zero dry hits
> 
> View attachment 10567
> View attachment 10566
> View attachment 10565
> View attachment 10564


 
Macrobore coil, with 2 strands of 32. Nice work! I have found my macrobore coils can't wick fast enough to avoid dry hits. I am thinking the twist makes the difference. Nice share, thanks @BumbleBee


----------



## Riaz

lovely coiling @BumbleBee 

can you post a pic of the side of the deck please

i want to see how you layed the rayon


----------



## BumbleBee

devdev said:


> Macrobore coil, with 2 strands of 32. Nice work! I have found my macrobore coils can't wick fast enough to avoid dry hits. I am thinking the twist makes the difference. Nice share, thanks @BumbleBee


Thanks 

The twist makes an incredible difference, I'm using the same setup in my Igo-L at 0.6 ohms (less wraps) and it's insane!

There's 4 strands of 32g in there


----------



## BumbleBee

Riaz said:


> lovely coiling @BumbleBee
> 
> can you post a pic of the side of the deck please
> 
> i want to see how you layed the rayon


Sorry bud, I didn't get a side shot with the wick in place and it's all assembled and juiced up already. Here's another shot of the coil letting off some steam at a slight angle. I don't squash the wick up against the posts, it's just hanging there only slightly touching the deck.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

ok cool, thanks @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Riaz said:


> ok cool, thanks @BumbleBee


I'll try to remember to grab a pic for you when this tank is empty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

im just not getting the russian to wick properly using rayon

constant dry hits and it drives me insane


----------



## Gazzacpt

Riaz said:


> im just not getting the russian to wick properly using rayon
> 
> constant dry hits and it drives me insane


I never had any luck with rayon in a kayfun/russian either


----------



## Riaz

Gazzacpt said:


> I never had any luck with rayon in a kayfun/russian either


yeah the problem with this is, once youve used rayon, you cannot go back to cotton

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis

Freshly made.
Two strands 32g hand twisted.












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

WHeunis said:


> Freshly made.
> Two strands 32g hand twisted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I see you're jumping right in at the twisties, very neat coil there bud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Riaz said:


> im just not getting the russian to wick properly using rayon
> 
> constant dry hits and it drives me insane


Took some more pics, got as many angles as I thought would be necessary  Hope they help

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WHeunis

BumbleBee said:


> I see you're jumping right in at the twisties, very neat coil there bud


 
Thanks.
(btw, the disagree rating was from earlier when the forum was freaking out on me for some weird reason).

I had to do twisty, as I wrongly received 32g - gotta make it work for me somehow!

Just couldn't get the twisties tighter with hand-twisting though...


----------



## BumbleBee

WHeunis said:


> Thanks.
> (btw, the disagree rating was from earlier when the forum was freaking out on me for some weird reason).
> 
> I had to do twisty, as I wrongly received 32g - gotta make it work for me somehow!
> 
> Just couldn't get the twisties tighter with hand-twisting though...


no worries dude.

32g wire is a real sumbeech to try and twist. I don't have a torch but I find that slowly running the wire through a flame really slowly helps to take most (not all) of the springyness out. I also twisted mine by hand... you need to be patient and stay calm.... don't try while listening to metal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Thought I would upload some pics of my kayfun build.

26G
8 wraps
2mm ID
1.11 Ohm




































Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

PeterHarris said:


> Thought I would upload some pics of my kayfun build.
> 
> 26G
> 8 wraps
> 2mm ID
> 1.11 Ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
Now if this was a you tube video I would have given you a double like instead of a single like

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

beautiful coiling @PeterHarris

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Necris

I cant help but notice the ID's of the coils in this thread look huge,2mm?
im running a 1.4 ID,10 wrap that comes to 1.4ohms,and find flavour and wicking 100's
am i missing something or just lucky it wicks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Necris said:


> I cant help but notice the ID's of the coils in this threwad look huge,2mm?
> im running a 1.4 ID,10 wrap that comes to 1.4ohms,and find flavour and wicking 100's
> am i missing something or just lucky it wicks?


 
Peter said in his post its 2mm ID, but you are right, smaller id's tend to improve flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I tend to stick with 2mm because it's easy and I'm lazy like that 

Smaller ID's will boost flavour a little but I find they don't wick as well as 2mm for my style of vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Necris

Thanks @BumbleBee and @johan.
had a twisted 32g 2mm coil in there and i wasnt a fan,didnt do Bobas justice,1.4mm 28g micro and things are a lil more tasty.
do have the airhole wide open though,as in i lost the screw

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

26g kanthal, 10/11 wraps , 2mm ID, 1.2ohms firing nicely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Just finished this off now for my kayfun tomorrow

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr Phil

My 1st attempt on twisted coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Still have not posted my little coil on kayfun yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

dr phil said:


> My 1st attempt on twisted coil


 
Looks good, although I can't see the coil closeup. Just make sure it looks similar to this one

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil

I see what u mean mine is slighty shifted to the side any tips of posting coils as i most of the time find it hard to post under the screws is it ok to do a rap around the screw and then screw down ur coil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil

I must say im loveing my hcigar kayfun more than my kayfun clone I bought im happy there is no more drip cap under the tank


----------



## BumbleBee

> I see what u mean mine is slighty shifted to the side any tips of posting coils as i most of the time find it hard to post under the screws is it ok to do a rap around the screw and then screw down ur coil


@dr phil maybe it's just very late and I'm quite tired but I'm finding it very hard to make out what you just said, try using some punctuation bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Sorry man using my cheap small phone as my pc has problems.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Noooo just broke my kayfun hcigar glass and none of my local vape shops can help. Tomorrow im going to try phone a glass blower to see if aglass tank can be made.


----------



## WHeunis

dr phil said:


> Noooo just broke my kayfun hcigar glass and none of my local vape shops can help. Tomorrow im going to try phone a glass blower to see if aglass tank can be made.


 
That hurts just to read...
Hope you get sorted!


----------



## Necris

@dr phil, I know fasttech has replacements, but none found locally as yet.im down to my ss tank insert, taken out a nano quartz and the original plastic


----------



## Dr Phil

If I come right with the glass blower tomorrow would u be interested in get some more glass tanks . I dont think it would be to difficult as it is a straight glass tube


----------



## Necris

dr phil said:


> If I come right with the glass blower tomorrow would u be interested in get some more glass tanks . I dont think it would be to difficult as it is a straight glass tube


Like the clear tank insert?






If so,yes,but obviously price dependant


----------



## Dr Phil

Ya clear tanks ill see what he says tomorrow will keep u updated. I also dont wanna pay an arm and a leg for one


----------



## Necris

The nano quartz are even simpler,if you have the bits(which i do,unluckily i dropped mine 1st day in)
http://www.diytrade.com/china/pd/12324652/Rainbow_Heaven_Kayfun_quartz_nano_kit.html#normal_img


----------



## Dr Phil

Ya the long clear one is the one I need will see tomorrow what happens


----------



## Riddle

So today I attempted a double barrel micro coil. Used 28G kanthal 9wraps.



Only to find that I did only 8 on the 1 coil. Too lazy to redo it I thought I'll give it a shot. Coil was reading 0.5ohms.


Wicked it up and test fired it.



All seemed to be fine. Vaping nicely although I occasionally get a popping sound.

Is this something to be concerned about?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WHeunis

Naw, nothing to be worried about.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

PeterHarris said:


> Thought I would upload some pics of my kayfun build.
> 
> 26G
> 8 wraps
> 2mm ID
> 1.11 Ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
That is a very neat build man. One of the tidiest builds I've seen.


----------



## Riddle

WHeunis said:


> Naw, nothing to be worried about.



Thanks @WHeunis ... I remember I used to get a small crackle with my evod but this was a lot louder.


----------



## WHeunis

Riddle said:


> Thanks @WHeunis ... I remember I used to get a small crackle with my evod but this was a lot louder.


 
99% it's just the juice boil-popping... almost like oil heating up.
A bubble just pops from heat right off the coil.

Different tanks/drippers made of different thickness materials and different designs just make that pop sound different.
My Russian pops almost with a subwoofer... very deep bass-like pop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riddle

WHeunis said:


> 99% it's just the juice boil-popping... almost like oil heating up.
> A bubble just pops from heat right off the coil.
> 
> Different tanks/drippers made of different thickness materials and different designs just make that pop sound different.
> My Russian pops almost with a subwoofer... very deep bass-like pop.



Good to know my tank won't be blowing up in my face. This is just the first build I did that does this. The rest of it never made a sound


----------



## WHeunis

Riddle said:


> Good to know my tank won't be blowing up in my face. This is just the first build I did that does this. The rest of it never made a sound


 
I havent entirely figured that one out myself either...
Some juices pop. Some dont. Some only pop at certain wattage settings.
My first coil made very few pops.
My second, cleaner, coil - popped like a popcorn machine.
My third coil... somewhere inbetween.

My best guess is that PG/VG ratio or such, combined with certain coil characteristics... resistance, surface area, etc...

BTW, careful when open-firing your wet wicked coil for testing... if those little pop-bubbles land on your hand... ITS FARKIN HOT AS HELL!!!


----------



## Riddle

WHeunis said:


> I havent entirely figured that one out myself either...
> Some juices pop. Some dont. Some only pop at certain wattage settings.
> My first coil made very few pops.
> My second, cleaner, coil - popped like a popcorn machine.
> My third coil... somewhere inbetween.
> 
> My best guess is that PG/VG ratio or such, combined with certain coil characteristics... resistance, surface area, etc...
> 
> BTW, careful when open-firing your wet wicked coil for testing... if those little pop-bubbles land on your hand... ITS FARKIN HOT AS HELL!!!



Too late for that warning lol. It got me yesterday. Burnt like a BEECH

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

if mine doesnt pop then i get worried

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

8 wrap twistes 28g 2mm id vaping like a chooo chooo train





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Riddle said:


> So today I attempted a double barrel micro coil. Used 28G kanthal 9wraps.
> View attachment 11671
> View attachment 11672
> 
> Only to find that I did only 8 on the 1 coil. Too lazy to redo it I thought I'll give it a shot. Coil was reading 0.5ohms.
> View attachment 11673
> 
> Wicked it up and test fired it.
> View attachment 11674
> 
> 
> All seemed to be fine. Vaping nicely although I occasionally get a popping sound.
> 
> Is this something to be concerned about?


Nicely done. 0.5 in a kayfun is way to hot for me. I tried that build once, good clouds but the vape wasn't enjoyable for me. Glad you liking it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Gazzacpt said:


> Nicely done. 0.5 in a kayfun is way to hot for me. I tried that build once, good clouds but the vape wasn't enjoyable for me. Glad you liking it.



I've tried 0.2ohm on the nemesis and plume veil and I love it. The eVic supreme only allows 0.5ohm up. So I tried to go as low as possible to give it a shot.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Riddle said:


> I've tried 0.2ohm on the nemesis and plume veil and I love it. The eVic supreme only allows 0.5ohm up. So I tried to go as low as possible to give it a shot.


I play at 0.2 - 0.3 with the drippers but just can't vape a kayfun at under 1 ohm for some reason it disagrees with me lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

Gazzacpt said:


> I play at 0.2 - 0.3 with the drippers but just can't vape a kayfun at under 1 ohm for some reason it disagrees with me lol.



Well to be honest I prefer my single 1ohm build for an all day vape.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Finally cracked it, I think. When I tried to follow RipTrippers Kayfun microcoil build, I had major issues with flooding. So by doing the opposite of what he said about not blocking the channels, I seem to be onto a winner.

*Tobeco Kayfun Lite Plus*

Wire:* 24 AWG Kanthal*
Wraps: *8*
ID:* 4.75mm*
OHMs: *1.15*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Finally cracked it, I think. When I tried to follow RipTrippers Kayfun microcoil build, I had major issues with flooding. So by doing the opposite of what he said about not blocking the channels, I seem to be onto a winner.
> 
> *Tobeco Kayfun Lite Plus*
> 
> Wire:* 24 AWG Kanthal*
> Wraps: *8*
> ID:* 4.75mm*
> OHMs: *1.15*



Judging by that glow, that must hit like a baseball bat!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

definitely not subtle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

I've always blocked the channels with cotton in my kayfun and it works beautifully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Finally cracked it, I think. When I tried to follow RipTrippers Kayfun microcoil build, I had major issues with flooding. So by doing the opposite of what he said about not blocking the channels, I seem to be onto a winner.
> 
> *Tobeco Kayfun Lite Plus*
> 
> Wire:* 24 AWG Kanthal*
> Wraps: *8*
> ID:* 4.75mm*
> OHMs: *1.15*
> 
> View attachment 11711
> 
> 
> View attachment 11712
> 
> 
> View attachment 11713
> 
> 
> View attachment 11714
> 
> 
> View attachment 11715
> 
> 
> View attachment 11716


 
Nice coiling. Remarkably large IDs. Usually IDs range from 1.4 to 2.5, with 1.5 more or less the standard. Does it not take a long time to heat up? Wonder if it does not hinder effective wicking?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Andre I tried some more usual ID's, but the didnt seem to perform as well. That coil lights up reasonably fast. I take long slow hits, so it taking longer than a usual microcoil to heat up, isnt really a problem.


----------



## Andre

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Andre I tried some more usual ID's, but the didnt seem to perform as well. That coil lights up reasonably fast. I take long slow hits, so it taking longer than a usual microcoil to heat up, isnt really a problem.


Great, as long as it works for you is the most important thing. Thanks for the response.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@kevkev Here it is 

Tobeco Kayfun Lite Plus

Wire: 24AWG Kanthal
Wraps: 8
ID: 1.4mm
OHMs: 0.56



















Using some Liqua Mild Kretek Tobacco in it  Tastes pretty awesome, and I'm not even a big tobacco fan

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ET

ooooh nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev

That is some awesome coiling man. Enjoy. I see a Coil Master coming.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Also managed to re-thread my fill port this morning on the kayfun, with better threads, than tobeco used.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Update:

I've found a pretty large pitfall of that split coil build. I decided to change flavours so i tore the kayfun apart to clean and rewick it. When I pulled the old wick out, the little piece of cotton that was inbetween the split, was pretty burnt, strangely it didn't affect the flavour of the juice, but it is kinda crappy. I've tried putting a little less cotton through the coils now, incase that was due to the wick being packed too tightly into the coils.

Option 2, is to actually cut the cotton in the middle so it's like 2 separately wicked coils, this may also increase the airflow a little.

If neither option gives me what i want, then i'm going to have a go at doing a chimney coil tomorrow night.

Keen to get another Kayfun, so that i can try drilling this one out to get more airflow.


----------



## Alex

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Update:
> 
> I've found a pretty large pitfall of that split coil build. I decided to change flavours so i tore the kayfun apart to clean and rewick it. When I pulled the old wick out, the little piece of cotton that was inbetween the split, was pretty burnt, strangely it didn't affect the flavour of the juice, but it is kinda crappy. I've tried putting a little less cotton through the coils now, incase that was due to the wick being packed too tightly into the coils.
> 
> Option 2, is to actually cut the cotton in the middle so it's like 2 separately wicked coils, this may also increase the airflow a little.
> 
> If neither option gives me what i want, then i'm going to have a go at doing a chimney coil tomorrow night.
> 
> Keen to get another Kayfun, so that i can try drilling this one out to get more airflow.




I wouldn't attempt this without a backup device.. like you mentioned. I have drilled out quite a few KF air holes myself, when/if that drill bit breaks off it's a real nightmare to remove.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Yep, thats what i was thinking. I'm keen to get a 3.1 clone (the hcigar one), as soon as funds permit. then that can be my backup


----------



## Alex

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Yep, thats what i was thinking. I'm keen to get a 3.1 clone (the hcigar one), as soon as funds permit. then that can be my backup


 
Good idea @n0ugh7_zw , most important lesson I have learned is this, always have at least one backup device.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Soon as my kayfun needs a re-wick I'm going to rebuild it. I need to take it completely apart anyway, I think I didn't line the air shaft up properly, when I took it apart the first time to clean it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I got bored 

I drilled my Kayfun Lite Plus out to 2mm

Wire: *24AWG*
Wraps:* 8 *
ID*: 2mm*
OHM's: *0.66*













The slightly more airy draw is awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

Nicely done. 

Didn't you run into any issues with the drill bit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Riaz said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> Didn't you run into any issues with the drill bit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nope, was actually surprised how soft the metal was. What sucks, is that being a KFLP, the centre post is way too thin to drill out.


----------



## Riaz

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Nope, was actually surprised how soft the metal was. What sucks, is that being a KFLP, the centre post is way too thin to drill out.


That's weird

I've heard of guys breaking a few bits to drill that hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Riaz said:


> That's weird
> 
> I've heard of guys breaking a few bits to drill that hole
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ye i heard about that a lot. I think I'm just lucky i got the tobeco KFLP clone, with this softer metal. its really shiny, tis why i got it to go with my astro.


----------



## Alex

I drilled 3 kayfuns out, drill bit bust on the 4th one.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

To give you an idea of how soft this metal is, I used a crappy little 6v electric screw driver, and a drill bit intended for wood  drilling out my iGO-W with titanium coated bits on an 1800w drill cost me 4 bits


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

*Kayfun Lite Plus (Macro coil build)*

Wire: *24AWG*
Wraps:* 6*
ID: *3.2mm*
OHM's: *0.57*

I read up about some wicking techniques, and frankly the 1.06 ohm coil i had put in last night just wasn't giving me the density and flavour i was after, epic battery life though.

So far it seems to be working really, really well. I'll post a link to the video below. I decided against doing a modified coil as the guy does in the video.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I've been vaping this build a lot in the last 53min 

Dave Modz knows his s*** its working really, really well. chain vaping it, and hit after hit, is warm, and really saturated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

ok ladies and gents, i'm really bored.

Expect a couple of builds tonight.

Going to try a modified micro coil (already wrapped) and i'm also going to have another go at doing a split coil (I'm thinking 8 wraps split into 2's)

Since i started doing my builds so that they wrap around the screws, its made it really easy to take builds out and put them back in without destroying them.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Righto!

*Kayfun Lite Plus (Modified Microcoil Build)*

Wire: *24AWG*
Wraps: *8*
ID: *1.5mm*
OHM's: *0.48*

I more or less followed Dave Modz video to the "T" With the exception of the way i raised my coil. 



















Really need to get a better camera 

Going to vape on this for a bit, and if I'm not too sleepy, i'll have a go at the segmented coil. 

So far this thing is performing really well. The elevated coil, does make a significant improvement to the airflow. also having it closer to the top of the chimney has improved the flavour. Vapor production is also much better. All of these are in part because this build is lower to the last one i had in it. but the performance i'm getting is close to what i was getting from a .37 build i did a few days ago. The wicking is also managing to keep up so far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Super efforts there @n0ugh7_zw 
And thanks for sharing your findings. Im sure it can help many

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Silver thanks. That's my main motivation for posting these builds, is so that people can see what different builds are like without having to go through the guff of actually building them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Silver thanks. That's my main motivation for posting these builds, is so that people can see what different builds are like without having to go through the guff of actually building them.


Some of us enjoy all this guff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@BumbleBee 
I get that, but here's also some, to whom building can be a bit daunting, and frustrating 

I love building coils. Could do it all day, if I didn't have to worry about making money to survive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth

What a nice build.
Fired at 0.5 Ohm

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee

rvdwesth said:


> What a nice build.
> Fired at 0.5 Ohm


Nice! Hows the vape?


----------



## rvdwesth

BumbleBee said:


> Nice! Hows the vape?


 
Was like Thunderstorm clouds over the highveld... both cloudy and hot.

I like for occasions, but most definitely not for a ADV... To hot for that --> me don't like hot vapes, just nice and warm is good for ADV. I have 2 KF's one with a dual build sub-ohm for playing and one with a 1.2 - 1.3 ohm for ADV.


----------



## BumbleBee

rvdwesth said:


> Was like Thunderstorm clouds over the highveld... both cloudy and hot.
> 
> I like for occasions, but most definitely not for a ADV... To hot for that --> me don't like hot vapes, just nice and warm is good for ADV. I have 2 KF's one with a dual build sub-ohm for playing and one with a 1.2 - 1.3 ohm for ADV.


Awesome, I still need to try a dual coil in mine sometime but for now I just stick with what works... time to play is min


----------



## rvdwesth

BumbleBee said:


> Awesome, I still need to try a dual coil in mine sometime but for now I just stick with what works... time to play is min


Ek hoor jou....


----------



## Andre

rvdwesth said:


> What a nice build.
> Fired at 0.5 Ohm


Great coiling there.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Strange i can hardly taste my kayfun north of about 0.75 ohms


----------



## rogue zombie

So let me see if I understand. If you build a proper coil, so no shorts etc. and you don't build it at extremely low ohms. Then there's no chance of a battery exploding?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Depends on the battery in question, but if you're using a good 30A battery, under normal use, yes... But I'd wager that if the battery had very little charge remaining, and you were to hold the fire button down for longer than say 10 seconds, it'd start to heat up.

Also from what I've read, and experienced, your mod has a lot to do with it. a copper mod has less chance of heating up when you sub-ohm, because its more conductive than a SS mod. (I'm generalising, in a pretty big way)

For example, my astro's button gets a bit warm if I go below 0.18 ohms, my batteries are healthy, so i think its the spring in the button heating up because its resistance is too high for it to efficiently fire a coil that low. The Stingray X i just ordered is copper, and has a magnetic switch, so it should be able to run builds at that resistance or slightly lower, without heating up.

If you want to know more, fire up a new thread, so we don't derail this one too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

great looking coils.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I know I said I'll do another split coil, and I will, but I have an infatuation with parallel coils ATM 

*Kayfun Lite Plus V1 (Parallel build)*

Wire: *28AWG Kanthal*
Wraps: *8 (parallel)*
ID: *1.3mm*
OHM's: *0.63*

It's pretty untidy, I still need to get better at wrapping parallel. But its working really well, coil heats up super fast, and covers a nice large area, so you can take quick deep hits, and get plenty of vapor. Throat hit (Bearing in mind I'm using juice mixed with glycerin) is really intense, don't think it'd be comfortable on an unmixed juice. I'm using NicEJuice Mint 9mg mixed 2:3 with glycerin, and i'm getting really good flavour still. (Steeping the juice after mixing is the key, I've found)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

oooh nice. bet that rocks the kafun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Does indeed, loving it.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Actually wish the post holes on my Stillare, were big enough to do a parallel 24AWG build. Depend on it too heavily to risk drilling and breaking it  but when my vulcan arrives, that'll change


----------



## ET

yar, all i want for christmass is huge huge post holes pretty please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA

Lots of spookpis and drill very very slowly with new bits and you should be good. With stainless all you need is time and a cool drill bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

True that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollie

sup Dudes and Dudettes....

So this afternoon I popped into Vape King to see what new stock came through the doors. Ended up walking out with my first rebuildable atomiser. Kayfun 3.1 Clone.

2 hours later, I finally got home and couldnt wait to build my first coil. (The pics are my second coil, I didnt like the look of the first one)

26g Kanthal
2.0mm ID
12 Wraps
0.80 Ohms (says the SVD)

Let me know what u guys think 














yuss... I must say, coming from a nautilus, this thing kicks like a mule!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Oliver Barry said:


> sup Dudes and Dudettes....
> 
> So this afternoon I popped into Vape King to see what new stock came through the doors. Ended up walking out with my first rebuildable atomiser. Kayfun 3.1 Clone.
> 
> 2 hours later, I finally got home and couldnt wait to build my first coil. (The pics are my second coil, I didnt like the look of the first one)
> 
> 26g Kanthal
> 2.0mm ID
> 12 Wraps
> 0.80 Ohms (says the SVD)
> 
> Let me know what u guys think
> View attachment 12749
> 
> View attachment 12750
> 
> View attachment 12751
> 
> 
> View attachment 12753
> 
> 
> View attachment 12754
> View attachment 12755
> 
> 
> yuss... I must say, coming from a nautilus, this thing kicks like a mule!


Great coiling, Enjoy.


----------



## Ollie

thanks @Andre 

any tips on how to get a higher resistance with 26g. 0.8ohm with 12mg juice is kicking my ass all over the show...


----------



## Andre

Oliver Barry said:


> thanks @Andre
> 
> any tips on how to get a higher resistance with 26g. 0.8ohm with 12mg juice is kicking my ass all over the show...


Lol, other than trying an even bigger ID (like 3mm or more), not much you can do. Best would be to use 28g wire. But give a bigger ID a shot, some forumites like it.


----------



## LandyMan

Unboxed my Kayfun 3.1 Clone properly this afternoon, and saw there's some pre coiled wicks in there. Should have checked properly from the beginning 

Anyways, put the first one in the Kayfun, 3.7Ohm. After some uncoiling and snipping (its damn ugly but it works) I got it down to 1.9Ohm. Popped it on the BEC Pro, and holy vapes. The flavour is fantastic. I can taste the strawberry right on the tip of my tongue with every drag.

FANTASTIC!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

LandyMan said:


> Unboxed my Kayfun 3.1 Clone properly this afternoon, and saw there's some pre coiled wicks in there. Should have checked properly from the beginning
> 
> Anyways, put the first one in the Kayfun, 3.7Ohm. After some uncoiling and snipping (its damn ugly but it works) I got it down to 1.9Ohm. Popped it on the BEC Pro, and holy vapes. The flavour is fantastic. I can taste the strawberry right on the tip of my tongue with every drag.
> 
> FANTASTIC!



Awesome, BTW I only use ugly (spaced) coils on my device, but only more than half your resistance.


----------



## LandyMan

johan said:


> Awesome, BTW I only use ugly (spaced) coils on my device, but only more than half your resistance.


Cool, thanks @johan. I was so excited it fired I had to try it. Next one want to aim for 1.2 ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

LandyMan said:


> Cool, thanks @johan. I was so excited it fired I had to try it. Next one want to aim for 1.2 ohm



Yip you will find 1.2 ohm even better flavor wise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@LandyMan, awesome first effort! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Nice @LandyMan

But I would recommend cotton or rayon for wick. To me, it tastes better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

I still prefer Ekowool


----------



## BumbleBee

I'm so glad that you're loving your new Kayfun @LandyMan 

The more you play with it the easier it becomes, try wrapping the wire directly around the screws on the top instead of using the holes on the side. It's a bit fiddley in the beginning but works great.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

*KFLP V2 (modified microcoil)*

Wire: *26AWG kanthal *
Warps: *10* (spaced out more or less equal)
ID: *1.3mm*
OHM's: *1.05*





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## annemarievdh

n0ugh7_zw said:


> KFLP V2 (modified microcoil)
> 
> Wire: 26AWG kanthal
> Warps: 10 (spaced out more or less equal)
> ID: 1.3mm
> OHM's: 1.05
> 
> View attachment 13312
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That looks good. Nicely done !! 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

Try #2:
28 AWG Kanthal A1
2mm ID
8 wraps (using a King Vape coil Jig)
According to coil toy should come to 1.16 ohm. Don't have another RTA/RBA to plug it into ... will need to get one to test coils with. When Kayfun is empty, I will see how close I got

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Well done @LandyMan 
I actually envy you
I remember that feeling of excitement!
Go for it and let us know how the new coil goes. It looks super


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> Well done @LandyMan
> I actually envy you
> I remember that feeling of excitement!
> Go for it and let us know how the new coil goes. It looks super



Thanks @Silver.
LOL, will definitely post results here. I guess I can put the coil on a multimeter, but due to extra length on the tips, I won't get a true reading

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> Thanks @Silver.
> LOL, will definitely post results here. I guess I can put the coil on a multimeter, but due to extra length on the tips, I won't get a true reading



If its 28g, my prediction is that coil will be 1.4 ohms when installed in the tank
Let us know


----------



## BansheeZA

Here is the coil I always use in my kayfuns
Twisted 32g 6-7 wraps 1.4-1.6ohm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

I screwed up something when I refilled the tank the second time. Whenever I turn it sideways now, the liquid pours out the airhole and the airhole screw. Not sure what I did wrong this time, first time I didn't have the issue.


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> I screwed up something when I refilled the tank the second time. Whenever I turn it sideways now, the liquid pours out the airhole and the airhole screw. Not sure what I did wrong this time, first time I didn't have the issue.


Some troubleshooting here: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...9240-kayfun-lite-list-problems-solutions.html


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> If its 28g, my prediction is that coil will be 1.4 ohms when installed in the tank
> Let us know


1.6 Ohm  Struggling to get the wick through the coil though


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> 1.6 Ohm  Struggling to get the wick through the coil though



I assume you using silica?


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> I assume you using silica?


Jip  Bloodye ***** to get it through there


----------



## Silver

I dont use silica. I use organic cotton

But i recall @Andre once posting a post explaining an easier way to get the silica into a pre-built coil
He ties some cotton on the silica and then pulls the cotton through the coil and the silica doubles over and the double piece is pulled theough the coil. Then you just cut it once its in. You will then have a double piece in your coil. 
I have never tried this myself. Will see if I can find that post and picture from Andre

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> Jip  Bloodye ***** to get it through there



@LandyMan 

Check out this post from Andre
It may help you in some way
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/show-us-your-working-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-2#post-3480


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> I dont use silica. I use organic cotton
> 
> But i recall @Andre once posting a post explaining an easier way to get the silica into a pre-built coil
> He ties some cotton on the silica and then pulls the cotton through the coil and the silica doubles over and the double piece is pulled theough the coil. Then you just cut it once its in. You will then have a double piece in your coil.
> I have never tried this myself. Will see if I can find that post and picture from Andre



Use dental floss. In the pic below I used wire, but dental floss works better. Unwind your silica so you have the desired thickness when doubled. Steady your coil with a finger as you pull through.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

LandyMan said:


> Jip  Bloodye ***** to get it through there



You can also do it the "ugly" but easy way: Fold your ekowool a couple of times, then wrap a tight spaced/ugly coil onto the folded ekowool, cut excess ekowool. @RevnLucky posted something like this way back.


----------



## zadiac

Use floss. Make a loop. Push the two ends together through the coil, then put the wick through the loop and pull it through the coil. Simple. 
Just like the wire one above, but floss works better as it folds to the environment. The wire can sometimes make it a bit more difficult. For large ID coils, the wire will work fine, but I found that for smaller ID coils, floss works better.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Cotton, is much more newbie friendly IMHO, You just, tear, roll, feed, chop off the excess, fluff it, put your chimney on, and then tuck it.


----------



## kimbo

I was watching some youtube video tonight, i think Grim Green, and he used some juice on the coil before threading the silica, that lubs the coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoke187

kimbo said:


> I was watching some youtube video tonight, i think Grim Green, and he used some juice on the coil before threading the silica, that lubs the coil



Mmmmmmm was it unscented or some strawberry lips lube

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

Thanks guys. The pulling through idea did occur to me, but didn't even think of using floss. Will definitely try that.

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## LandyMan

I all my struggling last night, messed up my nice coil. LOL! Popped the old one in, but getting almost no cloud out of it. Could it be that it made a short on the base, as I might have pushed it down onto the base when pushing down the wick

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> I all my struggling last night, messed up my nice coil. LOL! Popped the old one in, but getting almost no cloud out of it. Could it be that it made a short on the base, as I might have pushed it down onto the base when pushing down the wick
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Nice new tutorial here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kayfun-lite-build.6148/
And you need not use twisted 30g, your 28g untwisted will also do the trick.


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Nice new tutorial here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kayfun-lite-build.6148/
> And you need not use twisted 30g, your 28g untwisted will also do the trick.


LOL. First thread I read this morning. Will try it as soon as I get out of this workshop!


----------



## pimcowboy

Smokyg said:


> So, i was tired of twisting the wire but still want to use 2 strands to get a low resistance, so i created "The Twins Coil" Its 2 micro coils merged into one. Wrapped on 2mm driver, 6 wraps and comes to 0.5 Ohm
> 
> THis coil produces the best vapor production i have had to date. Caution, its extremely thirsty.
> 
> View attachment 3747
> View attachment 3748
> View attachment 3749
> View attachment 3750
> View attachment 3751
> View attachment 3752
> View attachment 3753
> View attachment 3754
> View attachment 3755


VERY NICE IS THAT 26g WIRE?


----------



## LandyMan

Man I am chuffed with myself  Woot woot!!!

28 AWG Kanthal A1
2mm ID
3 turns
0.9ohm











Silica wick in the Kayfun, on the BEC Pro with a 1 sec boost at 15w and then down to 10w ..... AWESOME!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

LandyMan said:


> Man I am chuffed with myself  Woot woot!!!
> 
> 28 AWG Kanthal A1
> 2mm ID
> 3 turns
> 0.9ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silica wick in the Kayfun, on the BEC Pro with a 1 sec boost at 15w and then down to 10w ..... AWESOME!



Can't beat the feeling of building your own coils hey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

BumbleBee said:


> Can't beat the feeling of building your own coils hey


Nope. Especially if the third try is so successful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

LandyMan said:


> Nope. Especially if the third try is so successful


Don't know if you've watched this yet, RipTrippers build 2 coils in this video, give the first one a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

BumbleBee said:


> Don't know if you've watched this yet, RipTrippers build 2 coils in this video, give the first one a try



Nope, haven't yet. I recognise the still from my searches. Will definitely have a look, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

so i was bored at home on monday, and decided to try some stuff

30g kanthal straightened out as per rip trippers




the twisted them using the drill




installed on the russian and glowing nicely







all wicked and juiced up




vapes pretty decent, should have gone lower on the ohms though, but none the less, its a lekker vape

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz

i still have this bad boy that needs to be used

triple flattened 30g kanthal

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Watch this space, going to try my first kayfun build with silica tonight 


1.4 ohms, and I can run it at 6v!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Nice.... also tried the twisted and it is an awesome vape


----------



## BumbleBee

Twisted is the way to go, best vape ever!


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> so i was bored at home on monday, and decided to try some stuff
> 
> 30g kanthal straightened out as per rip trippers
> 
> View attachment 13609
> 
> 
> the twisted them using the drill
> 
> View attachment 13610
> 
> 
> installed on the russian and glowing nicely
> 
> View attachment 13614
> 
> 
> View attachment 13612
> 
> 
> all wicked and juiced up
> 
> View attachment 13613
> 
> 
> vapes pretty decent, should have gone lower on the ohms though, but none the less, its a lekker vape


Too many videos, too little time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LandyMan

Guys, I am doing something wrong with my Kayfun clone refills. Every third or so refill I manage to not "equalise" the unit properly and get juice leaking out the filler hole and air screw. I watched some videos showing to turn upside down, then fully screwing in the top, etc. So somewhere I am screwing it up every now and again  How far do you have to screw in the top before turning it upside down?
I love this thing, but had to revert to my PT2 tank tonight while out, cause I had juice all ober the place 
And once used to my own coil in the Kayfun, the commercials are sssooooo disappointing 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

LandyMan said:


> Guys, I am doing something wrong with my Kayfun clone refills. Every third or so refill I manage to not "equalise" the unit properly and get juice leaking out the filler hole and air screw. I watched some videos showing to turn upside down, then fully screwing in the top, etc. So somewhere I am screwing it up every now and again  How far do you have to screw in the top before turning it upside down?
> I love this thing, but had to revert to my PT2 tank tonight while out, cause I had juice all ober the place
> And once used to my own coil in the Kayfun, the commercials are sssooooo disappointing
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


Juice coming out of the air hole could be because your coil is to close to the deck, try lifting it a little. Also make sure that you have a finger on the air hole when you have the top cap off to fill with juice, when the juice is in replace the top by screwing it on about a third of the way, then flip it over and screw it all the way making sure your finger is blocking the air hole until the top cap is on all the way.

Those pinhole juice filling ports tend to leak, I plug mine on the inside of the tank with a toothpick. Just push a section of toothpick in there, make sure it's a tight fit and chop the end off with a sharp knife. Here you can see the plugged hole:

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## LandyMan

BumbleBee said:


> Juice coming out of the air hole could be because your coil is to close to the deck, try lifting it a little. Also make sure that you have a finger on the air hole when you have the top cap off to fill with juice, when the juice is in replace the top by screwing it on about a third of the way, then flip it over and screw it all the way making sure your finger is blocking the air hole until the top cap is on all the way.
> 
> Those pinhole juice filling ports tend to leak, I plug mine on the inside of the tank with a toothpick.


Ok, so maybe I screw the top in too far. Will check the coil, and probably plug he filler hole, don't use it in any case 
Thanks @BumbleBee


----------



## BumbleBee

LandyMan said:


> Ok, so maybe I screw the top in too far. Will check the coil, and probably plug he filler hole, don't use it in any case
> Thanks @BumbleBee


You're welcome 

You'll get the hang of it soon enough, top filling becomes second nature.


----------



## rogue zombie

Yip I've seen two vids where the persons specifically say don't tighten all the way before you flip and equalise.


----------



## LandyMan

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yip I've seen two vids where the persons specifically say don't tighten all the way before you flip and equalise.


Me too, but not sure how far to close it  Will try all the advice above and see what happens


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Ok, I'm using different clones from you guys. but maybe this will be of help to @LandyMan

To get rid of a gurgle on the kayfun, you want to put a cloth, or paper towel, over the airhole, and then tilt it mouth piece down, and blow, untill it stops spitting juice out( don't get any juice in your eyes, it stings) you have to tilt it with the mouth piece facing down, otherwise you'll simply blow all the juice in the tank out of the air hole. 

I'd strongly advise using cotton as your wicking medium in the kayfun, i've found it to be a lot more noob friendly with regards to gurgling.

My second recommendation, is to utterly disregard RipTrippers method of wicking the kayfun, on every occasion i've tried that, it has leaked, without fail. Rather, stuff your wick till it touches the bottom of the well (man that sounds bad). make sure its covering the juice channels. it'll take some trial and error,for you to know how much cotton to use, and how tightly to pack it. but. your leaking issues will be a thing of the past.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Usually leaking from the air hole or fill hole is due to over filling. Then again, this is when bottom filling the kayfun

As for how far to close before flipping, u want the threads to just catch before u flip it over

Try it and let us know



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LandyMan

Riaz said:


> Usually leaking from the air hole or fill hole is due to over filling. Then again, this is when bottom filling the kayfun
> 
> As for how far to close before flipping, u want the threads to just catch before u flip it over
> 
> Try it and let us know
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @Riaz. I don't bottom fill, so I reckon I am just going to plug the fill hole. Will also try not to screw the top on too far as suggested.


----------



## free3dom

@LandyMan check out the official manuals - understanding how the device works goes a long way towards understanding how to fill it up properly, and why it leaks 

Kayfun 3.1 ES:
http://forum.svoemesto.ru/showthread.php?t=479

Kayfun Lite:
http://forum.svoemesto.ru/showthread.php?t=611

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Man can one person be so dof (me that is ) its leaking through the air intake, not the refill valve. Sorry guys.
So the chamber must be flooding, guessing my wick is too long

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Flooding will be because theres not enough wick.


----------



## WHeunis

LandyMan said:


> Man can one person be so dof (me that is ) its leaking through the air intake, not the refill valve. Sorry guys.
> So the chamber must be flooding, guessing my wick is too long
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk





n0ugh7_zw said:


> Flooding will be because theres not enough wick.



Can also happen if coil is too low to base, causing fluid to transfer down to the airflow.
Just make sure you have MINIMUM 1mm spacing, I personally recommend setting the coil around 2mm from the base.
(Lift that sucker up a bit!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Going with process of elimination here. 1st thing to try is to lift the coil a bit, same wick. Let's see how that goes. Filled it with Cotton Candy 6mg, coil reading 0.84 ohms. Castle Lite in hand, BEC in the other, waiting for party guests to arrive. Life's gggooooddddd

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Re-wicking my coil after almost two weeks of use...think I left it a bit too long, but it never tasted bad or weak so... 

Coil: 28G Kanthal, 11 wraps, 2.5mm ID -- 2.0 Ohm
Wick: Organic Cotton (from Dischem)

So here we go...

First up, the nastyness 




Removing the wick yields a gunky coil.




Next some dry burning - coil is still glowing nicely... repeat 5 sec glows, 5 times.




The result is a nice and clean(ish) coil.




Testing the resistance quickly...yep, still 2.0 ohms.




Insert some organic cotton and cut to size.




And finally, the juice-and-tuck 




Ready for vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

free3dom said:


> Re-wicking my coil after almost two weeks of use...think I left it a bit too long, but it never tasted bad or weak so...
> 
> Coil: 28G Kanthal, 11 wraps, 2.5mm ID -- 2.0 Ohm
> Wick: Organic Cotton (from Dischem)
> 
> So here we go...
> 
> First up, the nastyness
> 
> View attachment 13845
> 
> 
> Removing the wick yields a gunky coil.
> 
> View attachment 13846
> 
> 
> Next some dry burning - coil is still glowing nicely... repeat 5 sec glows, 5 times.
> 
> View attachment 13852
> 
> 
> The result is a nice and clean(ish) coil.
> 
> View attachment 13848
> 
> 
> Testing the resistance quickly...yep, still 2.0 ohms.
> 
> View attachment 13849
> 
> 
> Insert some organic cotton and cut to size.
> 
> View attachment 13850
> 
> 
> And finally, the juice-and-tuck
> 
> View attachment 13851
> 
> 
> Ready for vaping


Great post, nice clear photos... Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

free3dom said:


> Re-wicking my coil after almost two weeks of use...think I left it a bit too long, but it never tasted bad or weak so...
> 
> Coil: 28G Kanthal, 11 wraps, 2.5mm ID -- 2.0 Ohm
> Wick: Organic Cotton (from Dischem)
> 
> So here we go...
> 
> First up, the nastyness
> 
> View attachment 13845
> 
> 
> Removing the wick yields a gunky coil.
> 
> View attachment 13846
> 
> 
> Next some dry burning - coil is still glowing nicely... repeat 5 sec glows, 5 times.
> 
> View attachment 13852
> 
> 
> The result is a nice and clean(ish) coil.
> 
> View attachment 13848
> 
> 
> Testing the resistance quickly...yep, still 2.0 ohms.
> 
> View attachment 13849
> 
> 
> Insert some organic cotton and cut to size.
> 
> View attachment 13850
> 
> 
> And finally, the juice-and-tuck
> 
> View attachment 13851
> 
> 
> Ready for vaping


Great pictorial, thx. Must have been clear juices for a cotton wick to last 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Andre said:


> Great pictorial, thx. Must have been clear juices for a cotton wick to last 2 weeks.



I was vaping SkyBlue Nilla Custard on it exclusively, but I wasn't using it all the time - did about one tank per day on it, alternating with my MPT3 using other juices.

I was quite surprised at how long it lasted 

Probably won't leave it that long again after seeing it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Did this...





With ma Reo...




Simple 6 wrap 26g kanthal on a 2mm ID (dual coil) weighing in at .19 ohms and yes, you CAN do that with a Reo 
oh....and I'm using my trusted bamboo yarn again. Love that stuff. Will do a tutorial on how to wick with it...when I get time

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> Did this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With ma Reo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple 6 wrap 26g kanthal on a 2mm ID (dual coil) weighing in at .19 ohms and yes, you CAN do that with a Reo
> oh....and I'm using my trusted bamboo yarn again. Love that stuff. Will do a tutorial on how to wick with it...when I get time


Cumulus cloud! Reos rock.


----------



## LandyMan

LandyMan said:


> Going with process of elimination here. 1st thing to try is to lift the coil a bit, same wick. Let's see how that goes. Filled it with Cotton Candy 6mg, coil reading 0.84 ohms. Castle Lite in hand, BEC in the other, waiting for party guests to arrive. Life's gggooooddddd
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Think I nailed the leaking issue. Lifted the coil yesterday, no leaking since then. Thanks for all the ideas and help  You guys rock!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WHeunis

LandyMan said:


> Think I nailed the leaking issue. Lifted the coil yesterday, no leaking since then. Thanks for all the ideas and help  You guys rock!!!



Coil height on a Kayfun/Russian is just one of those small little finesse nuisances you learn once and never forget.

Glad we could help!


----------



## LandyMan

Current coil was starting to look shoddy:




So I built a new one (the first one in the Rip Trippers video as previously suggested.
Looks ok, but running at 1.9ohm
28 Kanthal
10 wraps




Good flavour on the BEC at 11W
Similar flavour on the iStick at 11W ... Very impressed with this little box

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

I was meant to be studying today, but just the thought of that triple twisted flattened wire made me jittery. 

So this is what I did:

Triple Twisted flattened 30g kanthal
2mm id
7/8wraps
1.06 ohms

The wire



Mounted ever so beautifully 









The glow



All wicked up



Chimney attached 



Wicks cut to size



Wicks all juiced up



All working well 



This is probably the best coil I've had in the Russian
Flavour is awesome
Th is just where I like it- medium 
Vapor- just lovely 

I hope my pics of the wicking will assist the guys who were having issues with dry hits. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Riaz said:


> I was meant to be studying today, but just the thought of that triple twisted flattened wire made me jittery.
> 
> So this is what I did:
> 
> Triple Twisted flattened 30g kanthal
> 2mm id
> 7/8wraps
> 1.06 ohms
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> I hope my pics of the wicking will assist the guys who were having issues with dry hits.



That looks really awesome, will have to try the twisted wire sometime


----------



## rvdwesth

Looks awesome


----------



## free3dom

Since we seem to be having a coil day 

Wanted to change my coil to around 1 Ohm for my new iStick - to get a feel for it at max power...this is the result:

Device: Kayfun 3.1 Clone

Coil specs:
28G Kanthal
7 wraps
2mm ID
Final Resistance: ~1 Ohm 

7 wraps around 2mm drill bit (coil is upside down in picture )




Mounting...



Wicking...



Chimney...


And....1.0 Ohm @ 20W...



The iStick may look teeny tiny, but it's a beast 

Dry hits:
Initially, at 20W I got a lot of dry hits. Then I realized that the airflow was open quite a bit. So I closed it up completely, and stared my drag a second or so before firing. This cured the dry hits and keeps the wicks fed with juice.

This setup is really nice - good flavour+vapor and a decent TH. But 20W is a bit much for me (using 12mg juice) so I use it around 11-14W.

For those in the know, Goofy Vaping kicked my A$$ at 20W

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz

Nice coiling @free3dom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> I was meant to be studying today, but just the thought of that triple twisted flattened wire made me jittery.
> 
> So this is what I did:
> 
> Triple Twisted flattened 30g kanthal
> 2mm id
> 7/8wraps
> 1.06 ohms
> 
> The wire
> View attachment 14365
> 
> 
> Mounted ever so beautifully
> View attachment 14366
> 
> View attachment 14367
> 
> View attachment 14368
> 
> View attachment 14369
> 
> 
> The glow
> View attachment 14370
> 
> 
> All wicked up
> View attachment 14371
> 
> 
> Chimney attached
> View attachment 14372
> 
> 
> Wicks cut to size
> View attachment 14373
> 
> 
> Wicks all juiced up
> View attachment 14374
> 
> 
> All working well
> View attachment 14375
> 
> 
> This is probably the best coil I've had in the Russian
> Flavour is awesome
> Th is just where I like it- medium
> Vapor- just lovely
> 
> I hope my pics of the wicking will assist the guys who were having issues with dry hits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great coiling, super picture tutorial. Thanks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Good day all I haven't had this much trouble with an atty in a long while. I don't know what I'm doing wrong but I just can't seem to get my Russian 91% to stop leaking after filling have tried bottom filling and top filling same issues leaking through the air intake or pulling juice through the tip. Have checked all the seals not sure what I'm doing wrong any help would be appreciated


----------



## Riaz

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Good day all I haven't had this much trouble with an atty in a long while. I don't know what I'm doing wrong but I just can't seem to get my Russian 91% to stop leaking after filling have tried bottom filling and top filling same issues leaking through the air intake or pulling juice through the tip. Have checked all the seals not sure what I'm doing wrong any help would be appreciated


can you send us some pics of the current setup please


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Riaz said:


> can you send us some pics of the current setup please



Will do


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Sorry for the late reply on the pics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

As I was saying I just can't get it too not leak


----------



## Riaz

Lyle Abrahams said:


> As I was saying I just can't get it too not leak


is the tank assembled already?

id like to see a side view of the deck

try to press the wick up against the side of the deck


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Riaz said:


> is the tank assembled already?
> 
> id like to see a side view of the deck
> 
> try to press the wick up against the side of the deck


----------



## Riaz

your build looks perfectly fine to me

are all the seals still fine? 

chamber, chimney, deck etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA

Top Oring where the chimney goes into the topcap. Make sure it is fitting and seals properly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Riaz said:


> your build looks perfectly fine to me
> 
> are all the seals still fine?
> 
> chamber, chimney, deck etc




I'm going to change all the seals again tonight and if it still leaks then I don't know


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

BansheeZA said:


> Top Oring where the chimney goes into the topcap. Make sure it is fitting and seals properly



Top oring is snug and fits perfect


----------



## BansheeZA

Then there must be an air leak somewhere else

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

BansheeZA said:


> Then there must be an air leak somewhere else


definitely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Did yours come with the clear tank portion as well (seems like the metal one you are using in the pics). Have you tried using the clear tank? The plastic thread has a tendency to flex a bit making sure it seals properly ... worth a shot?


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

LandyMan said:


> Did yours come with the clear tank portion as well (seems like the metal one you are using in the pics). Have you tried using the clear tank? The plastic thread has a tendency to flex a bit making sure it seals properly ... worth a shot?




It did I'll give it a try. As I've swopped out the seals for brand new ones and it's still leaking.


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

LandyMan said:


> Did yours come with the clear tank portion as well (seems like the metal one you are using in the pics). Have you tried using the clear tank? The plastic thread has a tendency to flex a bit making sure it seals properly ... worth a shot?



Thanks @LandyMan. The clear portion worked. No more leaks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## LandyMan

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Thanks @LandyMan. The clear portion worked. No more leaks.
> View attachment 14888


WOOT WOOT, I helped, I helped 
Glad you got it sorted!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz

lovely stuff @Lyle Abrahams 

and well done on your advice @LandyMan 

glad its working now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Twisted 28G Kanthal A1
Ugly Coil
7 Wraps
0.76 ohm's



























Not a dry hit yet and great flavour

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom

baksteen8168 said:


> Twisted 28G Kanthal A1
> Ugly Coil
> 7 Wraps
> 0.76 ohm's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a dry hit yet and great flavour



That is one good looking "ugly" coil, very nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Thanks @free3dom


----------



## Hash Punk

FINALLY GET TO SHOW OFF A COIL.

28g kanthal
0.6ohm

Was aiming for 0.5 but its only my 2nd coil.
Getting one hardcore vape on my hammer. And the flavour is insane!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## free3dom

Hash Punk said:


> FINALLY GET TO SHOW OFF A COIL.
> 
> 28g kanthal
> 0.6ohm
> 
> Was aiming for 0.5 but its only my 2nd coil.
> Getting one hardcore vape on my hammer. And the flavour is insane!!



Nice coiling! And that wick looks like it came out of a mould...very cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

free3dom said:


> Nice coiling! And that wick looks like it came out of a mould...very cool


That wick looks like the one in the kayfun instruction manual. Lol. Very very nice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hash Punk

Thanks a lot guys! I find that because I use organic cotton, I constantly have to rewick. And I hardly have enough time to rebuild so my wicking has had some serious practice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ye I also rewick my EVOD and Russian daily. Also use organic.

Mine still don't look like that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I use the "ugly wick" method lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hash Punk

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I use the "ugly wick" method lol


Hahahahaha gotta love it! I roll the cotton between my palms untill it looks like it might just pass through the coil, it ends up nice and packed. The only problem is waiting for it to soak up liquid for atleast 5 min before I vape. Gives the cotton enough time to "unpack" itself so to speak

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skobbejak

What differences does the hight of your coil make? 
1.taste
2.th
3.vapor


----------



## rogue zombie

Skobbejak said:


> What differences does the hight of your coil make?
> 1.taste
> 2.th
> 3.vapor



Afaik higher coil means more throat hit.
Lower coil more flavour.

Don't know about vapour production though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Hope i did it right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Would u say this one is to far away for better taste?
Or might the diameter be to big, think it is 3.5mm?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Or this one??


----------



## WHeunis

Skobbejak said:


> Hope i did it right?





Skobbejak said:


> Would u say this one is to far away for better taste?
> Or might the diameter be to big, think it is 3.5mm?





Skobbejak said:


> Or this one??



The first one you posted is the best, imo.
For future though, you see that left leg? try wrapping the leg about an 1/8th of a turn more.
Reason: That leg basically touching your airflow intake, could cause it to leak juice out into your airflow.
The second batch of pics you can see the leg is perfect, not touching the airflow nubbin. So - combine #1 and #2 together, and you got it perfect!

But a very nice coil.



Skobbejak said:


> What differences does the hight of your coil make?
> 1.taste
> 2.th
> 3.vapor



All 3 are affected.
Higher means more airflow.
But it also means closer to the top of the chamber.
A higher coil gives a hotter, denser vape. Throat hit will increase quite noticeably.
Flavour will become slightly more airy - think like a dripper, only not quite.
Vapour will be more, with it getting a more complete airflow around it. Not very noticeable, but it is there.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## free3dom

I have been wanting to do a dual coil Kayfun build for a while now and finally got around to it today 

Technical details:
28G Kanthal
2.5mm ID
(2x) 12 wraps
1.1Ohm
Organic cotton wick

Notes:
It was a bit of a challenge to position the coils correctly, but not too bad. I'm sure subsequent builds will be easier now that I've got it down.I suspect this build will be better using 30G or higher, but the 28G did just fine - even though the coils take a tad longer than I'd like to heat up. The wicking seems to be good, not a single dry hit and no flooding - I've put a full tank through it already. Flavour is fantastic (quite intense) and vapor production is quite decent - it is a slightly warmer vape than I'm used to since I'm firing at 20W. I did run into a little problem (of my own design), but I'll note that at the end after the pictures (so there is a point of reference). All-in-all, the kayfun performs pretty well using a dual coil build and it's not too much hassle to build it.

And now for some pictures 

The 2x 12 wrap coils (kinda rough, but they work)



First I tried to attach the coils one at a time, but I could not get them to cooperate - so I twisted their legs together, which made them much easier to work with



Resistance came out to 1.1Ohm



This is the initial placement...



...and after I re-positioned them - here is where I made a mistake - which I will elaborate on at the bottom 



Wick with some organic cotton...



...trimmed...



...and tucked, and ready to go 



Glowing quite nicely 



Troubleshooting:
After I re-positioned the coils, like an idiot I did not retest the resistance to make sure all was well. In the image you can clearly see that the one lead is just about touching the airflow hole. So once I wicked it and put it on my device I got very weird resitance readings (jumping around between 1.1 to 3.0). I realized it was a short, but it did not immediately dawn on me what I had done wrong. Then I looked at the pictures I took (glad I did that), saw the lead was close and deducted that my wicking must have pushed it down and caused it to touch 

At this point I had already filled it up so I had to drain the juice, remove the chimney, lift up the wicks and bend the lead with a small screwdriver until it was no longer close to the airflow hole, then rebuild it. It was quite a juicy experience 

Thankfully I was able to salvage the build and it has been working like a champ all day 

So that's my take on dual coiling the Kayfun...now I'm pretty keen on doing a dual coil build on the Lemo - which will be much easier using the post holes instead of trying to work two wires beneath the screws

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WHeunis

free3dom said:


> I have been wanting to do a dual coil Kayfun build for a while now and finally got around to it today
> 
> Technical details:
> 28G Kanthal
> 2.5mm ID
> (2x) 12 wraps
> 1.1Ohm
> Organic cotton wick
> 
> Notes:
> It was a bit of a challenge to position the coils correctly, but not too bad. I'm sure subsequent builds will be easier now that I've got it down.I suspect this build will be better using 30G or higher, but the 28G did just fine - even though the coils take a tad longer than I'd like to heat up. The wicking seems to be good, not a single dry hit and no flooding - I've put a full tank through it already. Flavour is fantastic (quite intense) and vapor production is quite decent - it is a slightly warmer vape than I'm used to since I'm firing at 20W. I did run into a little problem (of my own design), but I'll note that at the end after the pictures (so there is a point of reference). All-in-all, the kayfun performs pretty well using a dual coil build and it's not too much hassle to build it.
> 
> And now for some pictures
> 
> The 2x 12 wrap coils (kinda rough, but they work)
> View attachment 15886
> 
> 
> First I tried to attach the coils one at a time, but I could not get them to cooperate - so I twisted their legs together, which made them much easier to work with
> View attachment 15887
> 
> 
> Resistance came out to 1.1Ohm
> View attachment 15888
> 
> 
> This is the initial placement...
> View attachment 15889
> 
> 
> ...and after I re-positioned them - here is where I made a mistake - which I will elaborate on at the bottom
> View attachment 15890
> 
> 
> Wick with some organic cotton...
> View attachment 15891
> 
> 
> ...trimmed...
> View attachment 15892
> 
> 
> ...and tucked, and ready to go
> View attachment 15893
> 
> 
> Glowing quite nicely
> View attachment 15894
> 
> 
> Troubleshooting:
> After I re-positioned the coils, like an idiot I did not retest the resistance to make sure all was well. In the image you can clearly see that the one lead is just about touching the airflow hole. So once I wicked it and put it on my device I got very weird resitance readings (jumping around between 1.1 to 3.0). I realized it was a short, but it did not immediately dawn on me what I had done wrong. Then I looked at the pictures I took (glad I did that), saw the lead was close and deducted that my wicking must have pushed it down and caused it to touch
> 
> At this point I had already filled it up so I had to drain the juice, remove the chimney, lift up the wicks and bend the lead with a small screwdriver until it was no longer close to the airflow hole, then rebuild it. It was quite a juicy experience
> 
> Thankfully I was able to salvage the build and it has been working like a champ all day
> 
> So that's my take on dual coiling the Kayfun...now I'm pretty keen on doing a dual coil build on the Lemo - which will be much easier using the post holes instead of trying to work two wires beneath the screws



I absolutely love my double-barrel Russian builds.
You are right though, works a lot better with 30g/32g wire.
I tend to do 1mm nanocoils, using a syringe to wrap.

Flavour, as you said, gets quite intense with the double-barrel.
Trust me when I say though - 32g nano (1mm) double barrel is insanely nice!


----------



## free3dom

WHeunis said:


> I absolutely love my double-barrel Russian builds.
> You are right though, works a lot better with 30g/32g wire.
> I tend to do 1mm nanocoils, using a syringe to wrap.
> 
> Flavour, as you said, gets quite intense with the double-barrel.
> Trust me when I say though - 32g nano (1mm) double barrel is insanely nice!



Thanks for the confirmation... now I really want to rebuild it again - haven't done any nano coils, definitely on my todo list 

I'll stick with the 28G for a few days, but I see a new build in my immediate future


----------



## free3dom

I've been meaning to post a Lemo build on here (besides the initial one I did) and thought I'd sneak one in before the new year 

So far most of my coils have been around 1 Ohm with 2-2.5 ID because I had gotten used to that in the Kayfun - got a lot of dry hits with 1.5 ID coils due to the lower volume of wick that fits through those coils. But after a discussion with @Silver, who mentioned using a 1.5 ID coil, I thought I'd give it a go again in the Lemo (for Science ).

For this build I wanted to do more wraps and I'm all out of 26G kanthal so I used 28G and ended up with the following:

28G, 10 Wraps, 1.5 ID, 1.5 Ohm (actually it settled at 1.4 after a bit of use, but it measured 1.5 initially).

I was aiming a bit lower, but I forgot to compensate for the longer legs when using the post holes, luckily the 1.4 Ohm coil ended up working quite nicely 

I was surprised by just how well the Lemo (as opposed to the Kayfun) holds up with the lower volume of cotton. I've vaped around 5ml (SB Happy Holidays ) on this coil already and not a single dry hit and no gurgling @ 12-15W. This RTA just handles everything you throw at it 

And now, without further ado, some pictures 

First the coil, inserted through the holes, and positioned to my taste 
(I forgot to take a picture of it with the legs clipped off - I just use a nail clipper to clip the excess at the opposite side of the hole once i've tightened the screws)
Also take care to bend the leg on the "short side" (by the small gap) so that it does not make contact with the other side.







Next some glowing coils...nice and even  (Ohm reading 1.5Ohm after tweaking)






And finally the wicking and priming (I cut the cotton a bit longer than usual because it's thin)








And that's it - I just put it all back together again (without the King's Men ), filled her up and have been vaping quite nicely all afternoon

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

Thanks @free3dom 
Great coil and lovely writeup
Thanks for showing all the pictures. 

Did you notice much difference between the larger diameter coil and this 1.5mm?

Can you believe it - with all the festivities and family events - I have still not had a chance to play with my Lemo.
Hopefully that will change soon.
Last night was the first time I had some uninterrupted time - but I had to pitstop the workhorses - that comes first - before playing with new gear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Thanks @free3dom
> Great coil and lovely writeup
> Thanks for showing all the pictures.
> 
> Did you notice much difference between the larger diameter coil and this 1.5mm?
> 
> Can you believe it - with all the festivities and family events - I have still not had a chance to play with my Lemo.
> Hopefully that will change soon.
> Last night was the first time I had some uninterrupted time - but I had to pitstop the workhorses - that comes first - before playing with new gear.



The 1.5 ID coil does give a slight increase in flavour and vapor production compared to 2.0 which I'm guessing is due to the fact that more of the wick is in direct contact with the coil (more wraps) - the same can probably be achieved using 2.0 and 26G (but this may require a bit more power to get the same effect). The improved flavour may however be just in my head because I've only been vaping SkyBlue Happy Holidays on this coil so far and it is a new flavour to me . Vapor production however has definitely seen an slight increase.

Overall though, even if it is subjective, this is my favourite build on the Lemo so far. I'll definitely stick to 1.5 ID for my next coil - will get some more 26G kanthal so I can lower the resistance a bit. Or maybe just do a few less wraps on the 28G 

I can totally relate to how "busy" the holiday season has been. This is the first time I've re-coiled any of my devices in weeks - have just been re-wicking like a madman because it only takes me 5 minutes. I've also been meaning to do some more DIY experiments; I hope I find some time to get to it soon  

It's better to take your time with the new device, especially since you've not used any kayfun-ish devices in a while  I still have much coil experimentation to do with the Lemo, even though I've had it for quite a while. Because it's my workhorse, I tend to not want to rebuild a coil when it works really well


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the feedback @free3dom 

I have tried 2mm in my Reos (RM2 mouth to lung) and I prefer 1.5mm
That - and 28g tends to give me a crisper vape around the 0.8 to 1 ohm resistance.

I haven't tried 2mm iD for my paracoil - but I am more than happy with the 1.5mm.

I do think it makes sense though that as you go higher in power, you need more wicking material and you probably need to go bigger in ID and can also use a thicker wire. But that is just my speculation. Perhaps some of the more experienced coilers can comment.


----------



## Arthster

thanks @free3dom really nice write up. I am going to try the 1.5 build on the Kayfun and see if it helps give that a bit more kick 

I didn't now the lemo and the Kayfun is so similar


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @free3dom
> 
> I have tried 2mm in my Reos (RM2 mouth to lung) and I prefer 1.5mm
> That - and 28g tends to give me a crisper vape around the 0.8 to 1 ohm resistance.
> 
> I haven't tried 2mm iD for my paracoil - but I am more than happy with the 1.5mm.
> 
> I do think it makes sense though that as you go higher in power, you need more wicking material and you probably need to go bigger in ID and can also use a thicker wire. But that is just my speculation. Perhaps some of the more experienced coilers can comment.



I also think that with different type of wicking material (such as Rayon) it might work just as good with less wick, but don't have any to compare.


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> thanks @free3dom really nice write up. I am going to try the 1.5 build on the Kayfun and see if it helps give that a bit more kick
> 
> I didn't now the lemo and the Kayfun is so similar



Haha, the Kayfun and Lemo are brothers from another mother

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

I have been looking at the Lemo on some of the vendor sites, and its really starting to make its way to my wishlist rapidly... allong with one or two other things

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I have been looking at the Lemo on some of the vendor sites, and its really starting to make its way to my wishlist rapidly... allong with one or two other things



One or two "hundred" things

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> One or two "hundred" things



that obvious hey? 

"I am not a shopaholic, I am helping the economy"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## qball

@free3dom My build looks similar to yours on the Lemo and also runs at 1.4, I just wicked it differently, will try your wicking next time. Only difference is mine is slightly lower on the deck, almost halfway lower than yours. I find the flavor muted and lots of popping at any wattage. Any tips?


----------



## free3dom

qball said:


> @free3dom My build looks similar to yours on the Lemo and also runs at 1.4, I just wicked it differently, will try your wicking next time. Only difference is mine is slightly lower on the deck, almost halfway lower than yours. I find the flavor muted and lots of popping at any wattage. Any tips?



It could be due to the fact that the coil is closer to the airhole...I've always preferred my coils higher so it increases the air that flows around the coil. Wicking is of course also very important to flavour, but so far just about every way of wicking I've tried has worked without any issues at all. I've also never had any popping, but I only really run these type of builds at ~12-16W.

So what power are you using it at? and also how open is your airflow?


----------



## qball

Airflow is just below half way open, although unscrewing a few times for refilling I need to re-adjust again. Power - I generally settle at about 10W on the iStick, right now its at 8.5. Forgot to mention I really can't do PG so my juice is about 85/90VG.


----------



## free3dom

qball said:


> Airflow is just below half way open, although unscrewing a few times for refilling I need to re-adjust again. Power - I generally settle at about 10W on the iStick, right now its at 8.5. Forgot to mention I really can't do PG so my juice is about 85/90VG.



With high VG (especially at 80+) flavour does become muted (I've done some DIY experiments and have definitely found this to be true), so it would probably be better to run it at slightly higher power. I tend to use it at at least 12W for light flavours and a bit higher for complex ones - and that is with 50/50 liquids. 

I'm not exactly sure how VG and flavour relate to wick usage, but because VG is thicker, it might be worth a try to look into different wicking materials (but this is me just spitballing, I've no idea whether or not it would actually affect flavour ).


----------



## qball

Thanks I'll play around a bit more. The same liquid in the nautilus is awesome, and even with 100VG I have yet to have a dry hit on it, flavour always spot on. Awesome device. The best I had on the Lemo so far was... well... Meh. I'm determined to make it work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

qball said:


> Thanks I'll play around a bit more. The same liquid in the nautilus is awesome, and even with 100VG I have yet to have a dry hit on it, flavour always spot on. Awesome device. The best I had on the Lemo so far was... well... Meh. I'm determined to make it work.



That is what led me to wonder about the wicking and it's effect on flavour. Not exactly sure exactly what kind of wicking the BVC coils use, but it might be that they absorb the higher VG better. I do hope you get it working as the Lemo with high VG is cloud machine, and the flavour I got off it was more than decent (even compared to the exact same juice but in high PG).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

I cant comment on the Kayfun or Kayfun style tanks. But on RDA i like to run strings of wicks with the tail of the one wick lying under the other coil. My theory is that the coil doesn't directly heat the wick to the point of making vapor but I have noticed more flavor in doing this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## qball

Arthster said:


> I cant comment on the Kayfun or Kayfun style tanks. But on RDA i like to run strings of wicks with the tail of the one wick lying under the other coil. My theory is that the coil doesn't directly heat the wick to the point of making vapor but I have noticed more flavor in doing this.


That sounds interesting. Can you post a pic on your next build?


----------



## Arthster

I will do one better. give me 2 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

very crude but I think the idea is there. the grey being the wick




Where the wick goes under the opposite coil i just bush it down a little to make sure there is still airflow around the coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## qball

Ah ok now I get it that looks cool. Thanks!


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> very crude but I think the idea is there. the grey being the wick
> 
> View attachment 18567
> 
> 
> Where the wick goes under the opposite coil i just bush it down a little to make sure there is still airflow around the coil



Very clever mister..pity that won't work on a RTA (maybe the Billow though)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

yeah unfortunately that will be tough on a Kayfun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

but give me time I am still learning the Kayfun, she is very temperamental when it comes to wicking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> but give me time I am still learning the Kayfun, she is very temperamental when it comes to wicking.



Indeed, a proper drama queen - wick her just a teeny bit wrong and she spits on you or blows smoke in your face

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

I either get the wicks to short and it floods or I do them to long and it dry burns. every now and then on like the 5 attempt I get it right and it actually hits the right spot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I either get the wicks to short and it floods or I do them to long and it dry burns. every now and then on like the 5 attempt I get it right and it actually hits the right spot.



Yeah I remember those days...this is the main reason I've neglected the Kayfun for the Lemo - the Lemo just works no matter how you wick it...it's like magic 

But when you do manage get the Kayfun set up just right, it's a fantastic vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Yip I got the one working nicely now, and the other one that use to be awesome is now crap.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Yip I got the one working nicely now, and the other one that use to be awesome is now crap.


You just can't win

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

free3dom said:


> That is what led me to wonder about the wicking and it's effect on flavour. Not exactly sure exactly what kind of wicking the BVC coils use, but it might be that they absorb the higher VG better. I do hope you get it working as the Lemo with high VG is cloud machine, and the flavour I got off it was more than decent (even compared to the exact same juice but in high PG).


Apparently that is Ceramic wicking in the BVC coils. Have you tried Rayon @qball?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## qball

Andre said:


> Apparently that is Ceramic wicking in the BVC coils. Have you tried Rayon @qball?



Nope, need to get my hands on some.


----------



## qball

Ok got one to work better, actually vapable this time. Tests at 1.5 on 2mm ID. Istick picks it up at 1.1???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## qball

Oh - didn't take another picture, removed some wicking after that.


----------



## Arthster

hey guys with the kayfun style build I find a video. skip past the coil bits and look how he wicks. works like a champ. this sorted out both my kayfun's

the wicking bit starts at about 7:20

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> hey guys with the kayfun style build I find a video. skip past the coil bits and look how he wicks. works like a champ. this sorted out both my kayfun's
> 
> the wicking bit starts at about 7:20




That's exactly the video I watched which inspired my KF dual coil build

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Va-poor

I had a go at a dual coil build. It came out at 0.4 ohms. Flavour and hit is great but there is very little vapour. Any suggestions? 

I'll use a real camera next time, for now all I have are phone pics.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Va-poor said:


> I had a go at a dual coil build. It came out at 0.4 ohms. Flavour and hit is great but there is very little vapour. Any suggestions?
> 
> I'll use a real camera next time, for now all I have are phone pics.
> View attachment 20068
> View attachment 20069


Well done on getting two coils mounted on there, that's a tricky build 

Move the two coils closer together, the air is flowing straight through passed the two coils, air needs to flow _over _the coils. I'd say move them so that there is about 1 to 1.5mm of space between them.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Va-poor

BumbleBee said:


> Well done on getting two coils mounted on there, that's a tricky build
> 
> Move the two coils closer together, the air is flowing straight through passed the two coils, air needs to flow _over _the coils. I'd say move them so that there is about 1 to 1.5mm of space between them.



I will give that a go. Thanks for the help. This is becoming my new favorite build. 

Edit:  It is so much better now. I can't thank you enough @BumbleBee

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Va-poor said:


> I will give that a go. Thanks for the help. This is becoming my new favorite build.
> 
> Edit:  It is so much better now. I can't thank you enough @BumbleBee


You're most welcome


----------



## BumbleBee

Having a go at the Lemo with a 28g Double Twisted coils again. The last time I tried this I trapped the wires under the screw heads nice and snug, it gave me very inconsistent resistance readings. This time I followed @free3dom's advice and put the leads though the post holes.

This is a 2mm ID with 6 wraps at 0.8 ohms (mostly) wicked with Rayon. @freedom, it's doing that Funk thing again. Doesn't do it with standard single strand coils. Anyone have any thoughts?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I'm still using the nichrome build that came with my Lemo, with some tweaking, its been performing really, really well. I'm hitting it at 18W-19.5W, and its giving me a ton of vapor and flavour. Heres the build pic, along with a pic of my drilled out centre pin.

The wire looks and feels like 26AWG Nichrome 80, and the ID of the coil is a 4.5MM 

OHM'd out to 1.15 when it was brand new, now its hovering around 1.22, the wire feels noticeably more brittle, it'll be interesting to see how many more rewicks it can take, this is number 5.

Another thing I'm noticing, is that, despite me spacing the coil out each time I rewick, over the course of a weeks use, the coil tightens up, pretty significantly, the spaces between the wraps, reduces by about 75%. 




This is what the coil looked like after a weeks usage. Before I cleaned it, in the above picture
(I know, my mind makes about as much sense with chronology as a litter of kittens doing back flips)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> Having a go at the Lemo with a 28g Double Twisted coils again. The last time I tried this I trapped the wires under the screw heads nice and snug, it gave me very inconsistent resistance readings. This time I followed @free3dom's advice and put the leads though the post holes.
> 
> This is a 2mm ID with 6 wraps at 0.8 ohms (mostly) wicked with Rayon. @freedom, it's doing that Funk thing again. Doesn't do it with standard single strand coils. Anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 20616
> View attachment 20614
> View attachment 20615



All I can think that might be causing your inconsistent readings is play on the screw with the two wires - maybe as it heats up it gives a little and causes contact to be lost or something 

Maybe try "un-twisting" (so...uhm, straightening  ) the wires that go through the holes...then insert them side by side through the post (this is what worked for me with my para-coil).

Alternately check the bottom of the screws for sharp edges and sand them off if you find some 

I'm really just guessing here, but maybe you get lucky

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

@n0ugh7_zw fantastic pictures as always...and that drilled post looks sick 
How much difference has it made?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@free3dom, bit hard to quantify, 15-20% I'd say. the bore on the shaft part of the centre pin is 3mm, so its already almost fully catered for. Boring that out, is a bit too scary for my tender heart strings.

It's going to be mighty interesting to compare it to the Subtank Mini, because that looks like the centre pin has the same sort of bore. 

Whats the airflow like between your Lemo, and your Subtank Mini?


----------



## Arthster

the K4 is a winner on single coils the 4 screw holes makes it breeze to coil. I am just still trying to work out my wick. I am back to where i was wen i started with the K3.1 its either to tight or to loose. but the flavor and vapor production I am getting out of it is amazing. (Ok i did drill the 4 holes in the deck to 2mm. this thing is still good at 25 watt).


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Arthster, all i've read about the K4, points to it being a rather fickle device. I wonder how it stacks up to the Lemo.


----------



## Arthster

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Arthster, all i've read about the K4, points to it being a rather fickle device. I wonder how it stacks up to the Lemo.



At the moment I cant compare the two, but I am definitely planning on getting one end of Feb. I will do a comparison once i did.

As for fickle. no I wouldn't say that. I think of it like being married to emo chick. You will never get things right... but you do get points for trying.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @free3dom, bit hard to quantify, 15-20% I'd say. the bore on the shaft part of the centre pin is 3mm, so its already almost fully catered for. Boring that out, is a bit too scary for my tender heart strings.
> 
> It's going to be mighty interesting to compare it to the Subtank Mini, because that looks like the centre pin has the same sort of bore.
> 
> Whats the airflow like between your Lemo, and your Subtank Mini?



They are very similar in airflow, but the SubTank Mini definitely beats the Lemo for flavour...it's quite remarkable by how much too - and the Lemo is great with flavour. I've yet to even rebuild the SubTank Mini's RBA base...just been using the pre-made coil (at 0.5 Ohm) since I got it and it just rocks. 

The SubTank does have better airflow coming in at the bottom due to the fully open "slot" instead of holes, but then, as you said, the center hole is about the same as the Lemo. I think maybe the Lemo has a slight edge, but it's hard to say...also the holes in the RBA base and coils vary slightly and I've yet to use a coil

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carlito

Loving these builds!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Carlito Awesome builds man!

But thats a RDA, theres a separate thread for RDA builds. Here is a link to that thread. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/suywwacs-drippers-trident-igo-era-patriot.t1611/

Maybe one of the Mod's can move it? @BumbleBee?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Thanks for pointing that out @n0ugh7_zw. One of them is an RDA the black one looks like a Kayfun. I'm not going to move this one this time but @Carlito in future please use the other thread that n0ugh7 posted for Dripper atties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carlito

Ok perfect sorry about that @BumbleBee


----------



## BumbleBee

Carlito said:


> Ok perfect sorry about that @BumbleBee


No worries, it sometimes takes a while to find your way around


----------



## BumbleBee

free3dom said:


> All I can think that might be causing your inconsistent readings is play on the screw with the two wires - maybe as it heats up it gives a little and causes contact to be lost or something
> 
> Maybe try "un-twisting" (so...uhm, straightening  ) the wires that go through the holes...then insert them side by side through the post (this is what worked for me with my para-coil).
> 
> Alternately check the bottom of the screws for sharp edges and sand them off if you find some
> 
> I'm really just guessing here, but maybe you get lucky


@free3dom I tightened up the screws, they had wiggled themselves loose, got them as tight as I could. The reading still jumps but the range is less, it jumps between 0.8 and 1.2 whereas it was jumping from 0.8 to 3.0 before. Thanks for the tips, I will try filing the screws a bit so the bottoms are nice and flush next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

What I did with my kayfun is get the tiniest steel washers I could get and file them. They worked like a charm!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> @free3dom I tightened up the screws, they had wiggled themselves loose, got them as tight as I could. The reading still jumps but the range is less, it jumps between 0.8 and 1.2 whereas it was jumping from 0.8 to 3.0 before. Thanks for the tips, I will try filing the screws a bit so the bottoms are nice and flush next.



Fantastic news...I always suspected those screws were a bit....screwy 
I'd like to know if filing the screws helps at all. I've not done any builds with dual wires lately...so I've not gotten round to it 

Oh and that 0.8 to 3.0 Ohm jump on a regulated mod with some power is just the worst...burn burn burn


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Fantastic news...I always suspected those screws were a bit....screwy
> I'd like to know if filing the screws helps at all. I've not done any builds with dual wires lately...so I've not gotten round to it
> 
> Oh and that 0.8 to 3.0 Ohm jump on a regulated mod with some power is just the worst...burn burn burn



As a rule on all my devices. Once i am done compressing the coils I do a screw check just for luck. I noticed on some of my RDA's and the K4's that once the coil heats up the screw tends to loosen up. I believe that this is due to the heat on the wire that allows it to "Give" a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> As a rule on all my devices. Once i am done compressing the coils I do a screw check just for luck. I noticed on some of my RDA's and the K4's that once the coil heats up the screw tends to loosen up. I believe that this is due to the heat on the wire that allows it to "Give" a little.



Indeed...I always do that (sometimes, well mostly) 

The problem with the Lemo (and those  screws) is that everything works perfectly and then after you wick it and test it again and then fill it up.....WHAM...issues. It happens very rarely - almost never with single wire, unless I forgot to tighten it properly, and then I suspect it is the heat that makes it come loose.

I do think that the heat has something to do with it, but it almost never shows up while testing...only once you fill it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

free3dom said:


> Fantastic news...I always suspected those screws were a bit....screwy
> I'd like to know if filing the screws helps at all. I've not done any builds with dual wires lately...so I've not gotten round to it
> 
> Oh and that 0.8 to 3.0 Ohm jump on a regulated mod with some power is just the worst...burn burn burn


Yip, I had the Hana set at 35 watts at the time, at 3.0 ohms that sauce gets really hot really quickly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Indeed...I always do that (sometimes, well mostly)
> 
> The problem with the Lemo (and those  screws) is that everything works perfectly and then after you wick it and test it again and then fill it up.....WHAM...issues. It happens very rarely - almost never with single wire, unless I forgot to tighten it properly, and then I suspect it is the heat that makes it come loose.
> 
> I do think that the heat has something to do with it, but it almost never shows up while testing...only once you fill it



Guess Murphy has some input there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> Yip, I had the Hana set at 35 watts at the time, at 3.0 ohms that sauce gets really hot really quickly



Haha, first time that happened to me I nearly choked, put the mod down and backed up a few steps


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Haha, first time that happened to me I nearly choked, put the mod down and backed up a few steps



First proper sub home coil was a 4 core twisted coil at 0.5ohm. I had this on the IPV at 50Watt. Felt like I took a big swig of warm coffee. From that day I decided that one core per coil at 0.8ohm is just awesome. 

Even @gripen took a toke and said "Nee goeie  for sakes, is jy mal"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> First proper sub home coil was a 4 core twisted coil at 0.5ohm. I had this on the IPV at 50Watt. Felt like I took a big swig of warm coffee. From that day I decided that one core per coil at 0.8ohm is just awesome.
> 
> Even @gripen took a toke and said "Nee goeie  for sakes, is jy mal"



Bwhahahaha, some may like it hot...but I like my vape....ice ice vapy 

Problem with the resistance fluctuation is that it fires at max voltage on a 0.8 Ohm coil that is not in fact 3.0 Ohm as it determined for it's calculations...so it really grabs hold of your throat and (not so gently) pounds the crap out of it

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gripen

@Arthster has a good memory,he explained it in so much passion aswell.jap that did not work for me,felt like a lam on a spit after that hit


----------



## Arthster

gripen said:


> @Arthster has a good memory,he explained it in so much passion aswell.jap that did not work for me,felt like a lam on a spit after that hit



I still can't sleep through a night. after that I can see dead people

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen

me to and i don't like dead people,games with them in or enything that scares the living shit out of me,that's y i don't look at myself when i wake up in the mornings.i think @Arthster and his dogs will agree

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

gripen said:


> me to and i don't like dead people,games with them in or enything that scares the living shit out of me,that's y i don't look at myself when i wake up in the mornings.i think @Arthster and his dogs will agree



I will not argue. played Resistance with @gripon once. One jack rustle is emotionally scarred, the other has a new brown spot. and I am less a coffee table.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha that was a very difficult time for me


----------



## Arthster

gripen said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha that was a very difficult time for me



Tell that to Buddy


----------



## gripen

poor buddy still feel bad hahahaha


----------



## WHeunis

@BumbleBee:

Last night I recoiled my Lemo for the first time since I got it... Had her setup with a single flat/ribbon 0.8 Kanthal. It was an amazing vape, but I decided last night to "investigate" this double-wire issue.

I got kinda caught up in the work, as it was way more involved than I expected, so I lost track and didn't take photos. Sorry about that...
I might take some snappies when I refill her again later tonight.

I built a double-barrel, 28g round, 2mm ID, 10 wraps per coil setup. Was aiming at my sweetspot 0.8 ohms, ended with 0.9.
At first attempt I also got that jumping resistance you were talking about.
First things first, I checked the screws. (I used the holes, those screws are just too tiny yo wrap around 2 wires).
They were ever so slightly loose. I attribute this to heat applied... Just like a warm water tap, which closes itself as the water gets hotter.

So i tightened them. I checked again and it still happened. I tightened them some more, but snapped the legs on the wires... Spose too tight isn't good either...!

So rebuilt again.
This time I noticed something really strange...
ONE of the wires, coming from the smaller (thinner) post, was flying mightily close to the bigblock post.
NOT touching! Just terribly close.

Put it on the ohm meter, all good.
Put it on the mod, all good.
Fired her to squeeze, still all good.
Tidied up everything, wicked, filled... fired 2 times normal, and then started spazzing out.

Opened her up again, and thats when i saw it.
Right between that "close" wire, a nice little drop of juice.
Cleaned out that drop, fired again, all normal.
Forced another drop in there again, SPAAAAZZZZFFEEEEST!


*JUST A THEORY!*
While the juice is not conductive enough to cause a short, when the wire is TERRIBLY close to that other post where it shouldn't touch, a drop of juice might just give it that slight enough conductivity boost to cause some fluctuation problems.

I solved it permanently by sticking a small flat screwdriver in that little gap and just bending that wire out to a more comfortable point.
Vaped well and stayed constant all night long.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## gripen

that's intrasting@WHeunis can see that,that small space can cause a problem.its always the small things that cause the biggest problems.its like a plug,a small part of the wire gets water and it shorts out.thanks for shearing bud,next time we have a problem like that,we will no what to look for.


----------



## BumbleBee

WHeunis said:


> @BumbleBee:
> 
> Last night I recoiled my Lemo for the first time since I got it... Had her setup with a single flat/ribbon 0.8 Kanthal. It was an amazing vape, but I decided last night to "investigate" this double-wire issue.
> 
> I got kinda caught up in the work, as it was way more involved than I expected, so I lost track and didn't take photos. Sorry about that...
> I might take some snappies when I refill her again later tonight.
> 
> I built a double-barrel, 28g round, 2mm ID, 10 wraps per coil setup. Was aiming at my sweetspot 0.8 ohms, ended with 0.9.
> At first attempt I also got that jumping resistance you were talking about.
> First things first, I checked the screws. (I used the holes, those screws are just too tiny yo wrap around 2 wires).
> They were ever so slightly loose. I attribute this to heat applied... Just like a warm water tap, which closes itself as the water gets hotter.
> 
> So i tightened them. I checked again and it still happened. I tightened them some more, but snapped the legs on the wires... Spose too tight isn't good either...!
> 
> So rebuilt again.
> This time I noticed something really strange...
> ONE of the wires, coming from the smaller (thinner) post, was flying mightily close to the bigblock post.
> NOT touching! Just terribly close.
> 
> Put it on the ohm meter, all good.
> Put it on the mod, all good.
> Fired her to squeeze, still all good.
> Tidied up everything, wicked, filled... fired 2 times normal, and then started spazzing out.
> 
> Opened her up again, and thats when i saw it.
> Right between that "close" wire, a nice little drop of juice.
> Cleaned out that drop, fired again, all normal.
> Forced another drop in there again, SPAAAAZZZZFFEEEEST!
> 
> 
> *JUST A THEORY!*
> While the juice is not conductive enough to cause a short, when the wire is TERRIBLY close to that other post where it shouldn't touch, a drop of juice might just give it that slight enough conductivity boost to cause some fluctuation problems.
> 
> I solved it permanently by sticking a small flat screwdriver in that little gap and just bending that wire out to a more comfortable point.
> Vaped well and stayed constant all night long.


Interesting... will definitely check that out when I open her up again, thanks for looking into that


----------



## Zenooph

I'm sorry if the image is a bit big, but I want to get the detail in. It's my first twisted build. 
28 and 24 gauge twisted kanthal flattened 
2mm ID 
0.43ohm






Flavour is amazing and the clouds are decent 

Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

Zenooph said:


> I'm sorry if the image is a bit big, but I want to get the detail in. It's my first twisted build.
> 28 and 24 gauge twisted kanthal flattened
> 2mm ID
> 0.43ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flavour is amazing and the clouds are decent
> 
> Sent from my mind


Nicely done @Zenooph


----------



## Zenooph

Thanks @Riaz! It came out a lot better than I thought my first twisted build would 

Sent from my mind


----------



## Riaz

Zenooph said:


> Thanks @Riaz! It came out a lot better than I thought my first twisted build would
> 
> Sent from my mind


Twisted coils are awesome!

I also like parallel builds. 

Actually i kind of prefer the parallel over the twisted.


----------



## Zenooph

I think I'll try a parallel next

Sent from my mind


----------



## Zenooph

My first attempt at a Clapton! Got it on the very first try! 
32g around 26g Clapton 
4 wrap
2mm ID 
0.48ohm








Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zenooph said:


> My first attempt at a Clapton! Got it on the very first try!
> 32g around 26g Clapton
> 4 wrap
> 2mm ID
> 0.48ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind



Looks awesome! How does she vape? What power are you firing it at and what juice are you vaping in it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zenooph

Running it at 35w on my M80 with a 70/30 VG/PG Creamy Cinnamon that I mixed a week and a half ago. Intense flavour and loads of vapour. 

It's definitely my best coil to date. I'm toying with the idea of a new build, but I'll need some more supplies first. 

Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3

Hey guys 
Awesome job to everyone on the coil builds. I've saved quite a few pictures for builds i shall try soon 

I'm currently using a monster v3 and after a few hits at around 45-50 watts I'm getting a dry hit. I was hoping someone here could help me figure something out to help me vape my tank at higher power. It would be a great help


----------



## blujeenz

Dullz_vap3 said:


> Hey guys
> Awesome job to everyone on the coil builds. I've saved quite a few pictures for builds i shall try soon
> 
> I'm currently using a monster v3 and after a few hits at around 45-50 watts I'm getting a dry hit. I was hoping someone here could help me figure something out to help me vape my tank at higher power. It would be a great help


Usually means your wick isnt coping.
What ID is the coil? are you using organic cotton or rayon? and what size wire gauge?


----------



## Dullz_vap3

Im using organic cotton by cotton bacon, coil is quad twisted 28ga around a 3mm screw driver. 

Today i decided to try out the scottish roll wicking technique. I didn't use as much cotton as is recommended for it but it still seems to be working pretty well even at around 70watts. Haven't pushed it higher yet but at 70 watts is giving a nice warm dense vape and good flavor. 

Sorry for the bad picture i tried to enhance it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

I thought maybe you had a 2mm ID, but your specs look good, its now simply a matter of learning what wicking it wants.
I think that #28 is a bit on the thin side for 50W + Id be thinking of #26 or #24 even, more surface area is a bonus too.
The thinner wire will deteriorate a lot quicker than the thicker stuff at higher watts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3

blujeenz said:


> I thought maybe you had a 2mm ID, but your specs look good, its now simply a matter of learning what wicking it wants.
> I think that #28 is a bit on the thin side for 50W + Id be thinking of #26 or #24 even, more surface area is a bonus too.
> The thinner wire will deteriorate a lot quicker than the thicker stuff at higher watts.




Yeah i need to get me some normal 24ga and give that a go
Building with quad twisted is an absolute pain in the butt

Thanks for the advice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zakariya Baker

Hey guys and gals, I just wrapped a few coils, digging my mega macro twisted coil bc it lets me take power pulls in an rta, and tried a take on something different. I wrapped about 10 times around 3mm, quite big for what im using - 28g kanthal. wanted to try high resistance/ low watt/ high volt vaping on an rta. anyone here have some experience before i wire it up? Also, experimental because im using a lemo 2, wanted a big diameter so i could get this efficiently wicked in the first place


----------



## Silver

Zakariya Baker said:


> Hey guys and gals, I just wrapped a few coils, digging my mega macro twisted coil bc it lets me take power pulls in an rta, and tried a take on something different. I wrapped about 10 times around 3mm, quite big for what im using - 28g kanthal. wanted to try high resistance/ low watt/ high volt vaping on an rta. anyone here have some experience before i wire it up? Also, experimental because im using a lemo 2, wanted a big diameter so i could get this efficiently wicked in the first place



Hi @Zakariya Baker 
My experience has been that the lower wattage is not good for bigger diameters.
The smaller the diameter the hotter the coil gets but the less wicking you have.

So i think (and this is just from my experiences) that the higher you go in power, the bigger the diameter of coil you can afford (from a temp point of view) and the bigger the diameter of coil you need from a wicking point of view - ie you need to carry more juice.

At lowish power - say up to 30 Watts i like my small diameters - like 1.6mm. On some devices i have to use 2mm because it needs more wicking. But at higher power, there isnt enough juice in the wick to have such a small diameter.

So my sense is that a 3mm ID with a lowish power vape on 28g wont be optimal. But try it out and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

PS - paging @Ezekiel to just check what I said above 
Ezekiel, would be awesome to check the temp difference of two similar coils of different diameters - all else equal. Have you got any data like that in your "lab" ?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I twisted up some steel and made these... absolute killers in the Airforce RDA... .4ohm on the dot. 2 strands of 24g steel each. 

This is my third week of building. My progress alright?...


----------



## Ezekiel

Silver said:


> PS - paging @Ezekiel to just check what I said above
> Ezekiel, would be awesome to check the temp difference of two similar coils of different diameters - all else equal. Have you got any data like that in your "lab" ?



Haha, thanks for the shout @Silver! Glad its getting out! 

I have that on my to-do list. Problem with vape-related research is you need the research atomizers for vaping as well... I'll have to scour the classifieds at some time for a few cheapies. I have some related data, but will keep that together for a bigger post.

But I've been speculating, and based on what I've seen thus far:



Zakariya Baker said:


> Hey guys and gals, I just wrapped a few coils, digging my mega macro twisted coil bc it lets me take power pulls in an rta, and tried a take on something different. I wrapped about 10 times around 3mm, quite big for what im using - 28g kanthal. wanted to try high resistance/ low watt/ high volt vaping on an rta. anyone here have some experience before i wire it up? Also, experimental because im using a lemo 2, wanted a big diameter so i could get this efficiently wicked in the first place





Silver said:


> Hi @Zakariya Baker
> My experience has been that the lower wattage is not good for bigger diameters.
> The smaller the diameter the hotter the coil gets but the less wicking you have.
> 
> So i think (and this is just from my experiences) that the higher you go in power, the bigger the diameter of coil you can afford (from a temp point of view) and the bigger the diameter of coil you need from a wicking point of view - ie you need to carry more juice.
> 
> At lowish power - say up to 30 Watts i like my small diameters - like 1.6mm. On some devices i have to use 2mm because it needs more wicking. But at higher power, there isnt enough juice in the wick to have such a small diameter.
> 
> So my sense is that a 3mm ID with a lowish power vape on 28g wont be optimal. But try it out and let us know how it goes



I agree 100% with you, @Silver.

If we compare two coils with the same material (28 AWG Kanthal), _the same number of wraps (6)_, but different inner diameters (2mm and 3mm), and therefore different resistances (1.0 ohm vs 1.345 ohm):

*The 3 mm coil will (when stretched out) be longer (75.11 mm vs 55.85)*
Hence, it will have different surface area's (70.73 vs 51.92 mm2)
Hence, it will have a _lower_ heat flux (1.32 vs 1.78 Watt/mm2)
*Hence, it will require more power to heat up *
*It will be able to wick more juice at a time*
*It will utilize more of the available internal airflow*
In addition, smaller coils have more constructive/destructive interference when heating - in other words, all parts of the wire is closer to each other, therefore heating one part of the coil causes its neighbouring parts to be heated more, which causes the original part to be heated even more, which causes its neighbouring parts to be heated even more more... you get the idea.

So we see that, with two coils with the same width (ie, same number of wraps), but larger ID, the larger ID coil will take more power to heat up to the same level. However, if you give it more power and get it to the same temperature as a coil with a smaller ID, you'll produce more vape since you've got more of the coil in contact with the juice.
The last two points in the above list I'll get to a bit later.

On the other hand, if we compare two coils in the same manner as above, but instead of keeping the number of wraps constant, we keep the resistance constant (@ 1 ohm), we see the following:


*Both coils will be the same length when stretched out* (55.85 mm)
The larger ID coil will have slightly fewer wraps (~4 instead of ~6)
Hence, the surface area will remain identical (51.29 mm2)
Hence, the heat flux will remain identical (1.78 watt/mm2)
*Hence, both coils will take the same amount of power to heat up*
*The higher ID will wick more*
*The higher ID will utilize more of the available internal airflow*

The constructive/deconstructive interference I talked about above still applies here (in other words, due to the wires being closer to each other, will lead to quicker heating) - but I don't actually know _how_ big an effect that is. My research thus far shows that it is not at all, and that the differences because of this effect comes down to fractions of a second. But it is there, either way.

Looking at the list above, we see that if we have two coils with different ID's but the same resistance, they will take the same power to heat up to the same temperature. The only difference between the two coils will be the last two points:

*The higher ID will wick more*
*The higher ID will utilize more of the available internal airflow*
Lets scratch the first one, and assume our wicking technique is even better than Zeus', and that both of our coils wick fast enough for the power we are throwing at them. Now, we are left only with the last point, but arguably the most important one.

If we have two coils with the exact same physical properties (in terms of how much power it requires to heat up), the larger one relative to the airholes (as well as how the air flows inside the atty) will be cooled more, which generally means more vape - depending on our setup.

For instance, lets say we take the two identical resistance coils from above, and throw 40 W at each of them while drawing as hard as we can. The smaller ID one will reach say 220 Celcius, at which point the airflow across the coil cools the coil almost as fast as the electricity is heating the coil, and the temperature remains more or less constant. On the other hand, with the 3mm coil and at 40 W, there will (usually) be more airflow across the coil, so it is cooled more, despite having the same heat from the electricity (since the two coils' physical properties are identical). So this coil might max at around 200 Celcius, maybe, and therefore produce less vapour. But that means we can bump up the power to 50 W using this coil - despite the fact that both coils heat up at the same tempo - because we have more cooling, and overall we'll produce more vapour at the same temperature in the bigger ID.

Unfortunately, things aren't always that simple. Using a larger coil (and more wick, accordingly) might mean that you'll be blocking of some of the indirect airflow, which can help cool the atty, create bigger clouds (albeit slightly less dense), and cool the final airflow, giving a cooler vape. In addition, a larger coil can actually mean blocking off the route air would take which would give maximum exposure to the coil, and rather force air to follow pathways which give less cooling and less vape. Or it might mean breaking a vortex effect.

In summary, I have found the following regarding coil size. These are mostly still heuristic, but I'm working on backing these up with experimental data:


Larger coils equals more power equals more vape
Usually, larger coils gives me an overall larger vape
Usually, larger coils heats up my atty and mod more
Too large a coil will give airflow problems - it will get hot too quickly but with very little vape, and the atty will heat up immensely
Larger coils tends to give me less crisp flavour (not always though, and not necessarily _less_ flavour)

So all in all, I'll say what I always say - larger/smaller isn't better/worse, it will only depend on the atty. Certain atty's like smaller coils, certain atty's like bigger coils.

Btw, in terms of the electrical properties.... I haven't found any difference in any resistance range. As long as you stay safe, and you're mod is more than capable putting out higher voltage for higher resistance builds, I haven't found any difference in vapour/flavour production based on resistance, if the physical properties of the wires (heat flux, heat capacity ect) remains the same. So you don't necessarily have to think higher resistance means more voltage means super-fast moving electrons which will blow the crap out of that poor little Suicide Bunny - it generally is all the same, as long as the power (W) is the same. I think some of the pervasive ideas that lower resistance equals more vapour stems still from the days before variable voltage or variable wattage. At much very high or very low resistances there are some thresholds and funky patterns in terms of electricity flow and the thermodynamics of the material, but I believe these occur outside of vaping ranges.

That said, if you are building a high resistance build, just check whether your regulated mod and batteries can handle it - they can be as dangerous as a low-ohm build if your regulated mod doesn't have the correct safety features. And keep a watch on the mod's temperature - some mods can handle a high resistance build at high wattages only once, if you get what I'm saying.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Ezekiel said:


> Haha, thanks for the shout @Silver! Glad its getting out!
> 
> I have that on my to-do list. Problem with vape-related research is you need the research atomizers for vaping as well... I'll have to scour the classifieds at some time for a few cheapies. I have some related data, but will keep that together for a bigger post.
> 
> But I've been speculating, and based on what I've seen thus far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100% with you, @Silver.
> 
> If we compare two coils with the same material (28 AWG Kanthal), _the same number of wraps (6)_, but different inner diameters (2mm and 3mm), and therefore different resistances (1.0 ohm vs 1.345 ohm):
> 
> *The 3 mm coil will (when stretched out) be longer (75.11 mm vs 55.85)*
> Hence, it will have different surface area's (70.73 vs 51.92 mm2)
> Hence, it will have a _lower_ heat flux (1.32 vs 1.78 Watt/mm2)
> *Hence, it will require more power to heat up *
> *It will be able to wick more juice at a time*
> *It will utilize more of the available internal airflow*
> In addition, smaller coils have more constructive/destructive interference when heating - in other words, all parts of the wire is closer to each other, therefore heating one part of the coil causes its neighbouring parts to be heated more, which causes the original part to be heated even more, which causes its neighbouring parts to be heated even more more... you get the idea.
> 
> So we see that, with two coils with the same width (ie, same number of wraps), but larger ID, the larger ID coil will take more power to heat up to the same level. However, if you give it more power and get it to the same temperature as a coil with a smaller ID, you'll produce more vape since you've got more of the coil in contact with the juice.
> The last two points in the above list I'll get to a bit later.
> 
> On the other hand, if we compare two coils in the same manner as above, but instead of keeping the number of wraps constant, we keep the resistance constant (@ 1 ohm), we see the following:
> 
> 
> *Both coils will be the same length when stretched out* (55.85 mm)
> The larger ID coil will have slightly fewer wraps (~4 instead of ~6)
> Hence, the surface area will remain identical (51.29 mm2)
> Hence, the heat flux will remain identical (1.78 watt/mm2)
> *Hence, both coils will take the same amount of power to heat up*
> *The higher ID will wick more*
> *The higher ID will utilize more of the available internal airflow*
> 
> The constructive/deconstructive interference I talked about above still applies here (in other words, due to the wires being closer to each other, will lead to quicker heating) - but I don't actually know _how_ big an effect that is. My research thus far shows that it is not at all, and that the differences because of this effect comes down to fractions of a second. But it is there, either way.
> 
> Looking at the list above, we see that if we have two coils with different ID's but the same resistance, they will take the same power to heat up to the same temperature. The only difference between the two coils will be the last two points:
> 
> *The higher ID will wick more*
> *The higher ID will utilize more of the available internal airflow*
> Lets scratch the first one, and assume our wicking technique is even better than Zeus', and that both of our coils wick fast enough for the power we are throwing at them. Now, we are left only with the last point, but arguably the most important one.
> 
> If we have two coils with the exact same physical properties (in terms of how much power it requires to heat up), the larger one relative to the airholes (as well as how the air flows inside the atty) will be cooled more, which generally means more vape - depending on our setup.
> 
> For instance, lets say we take the two identical resistance coils from above, and throw 40 W at each of them while drawing as hard as we can. The smaller ID one will reach say 220 Celcius, at which point the airflow across the coil cools the coil almost as fast as the electricity is heating the coil, and the temperature remains more or less constant. On the other hand, with the 3mm coil and at 40 W, there will (usually) be more airflow across the coil, so it is cooled more, despite having the same heat from the electricity (since the two coils' physical properties are identical). So this coil might max at around 200 Celcius, maybe, and therefore produce less vapour. But that means we can bump up the power to 50 W using this coil - despite the fact that both coils heat up at the same tempo - because we have more cooling, and overall we'll produce more vapour at the same temperature in the bigger ID.
> 
> Unfortunately, things aren't always that simple. Using a larger coil (and more wick, accordingly) might mean that you'll be blocking of some of the indirect airflow, which can help cool the atty, create bigger clouds (albeit slightly less dense), and cool the final airflow, giving a cooler vape. In addition, a larger coil can actually mean blocking off the route air would take which would give maximum exposure to the coil, and rather force air to follow pathways which give less cooling and less vape. Or it might mean breaking a vortex effect.
> 
> In summary, I have found the following regarding coil size. These are mostly still heuristic, but I'm working on backing these up with experimental data:
> 
> 
> Larger coils equals more power equals more vape
> Usually, larger coils gives me an overall larger vape
> Usually, larger coils heats up my atty and mod more
> Too large a coil will give airflow problems - it will get hot too quickly but with very little vape, and the atty will heat up immensely
> Larger coils tends to give me less crisp flavour (not always though, and not necessarily _less_ flavour)
> 
> So all in all, I'll say what I always say - larger/smaller isn't better/worse, it will only depend on the atty. Certain atty's like smaller coils, certain atty's like bigger coils.
> 
> Btw, in terms of the electrical properties.... I haven't found any difference in any resistance range. As long as you stay safe, and you're mod is more than capable putting out higher voltage for higher resistance builds, I haven't found any difference in vapour/flavour production based on resistance, if the physical properties of the wires (heat flux, heat capacity ect) remains the same. So you don't necessarily have to think higher resistance means more voltage means super-fast moving electrons which will blow the crap out of that poor little Suicide Bunny - it generally is all the same, as long as the power (W) is the same. I think some of the pervasive ideas that lower resistance equals more vapour stems still from the days before variable voltage or variable wattage. At much very high or very low resistances there are some thresholds and funky patterns in terms of electricity flow and the thermodynamics of the material, but I believe these occur outside of vaping ranges.
> 
> That said, if you are building a high resistance build, just check whether your regulated mod and batteries can handle it - they can be as dangerous as a low-ohm build if your regulated mod doesn't have the correct safety features. And keep a watch on the mod's temperature - some mods can handle a high resistance build at high wattages only once, if you get what I'm saying.


Interesting. Why do you say the bigger ID will use more of the available internal airflow? To my mind the smaller ID (but wider coil) will be better cooled all round? The net effect might be the same due to the quicker heating up of the smaller ID coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Andre said:


> Interesting. Why do you say the bigger ID will use more of the available internal airflow? To my mind the smaller ID (but wider coil) will be better cooled all round? The net effect might be the same due to the quicker heating up of the smaller ID coil.



You're right, smaller ID will be better cooled than bigger ID. I meant bigger ID will _utilize_ more of the available internal airflow. 

You're making me doubt some of my statements now, and I realize how big of an influence the actual airflow will be within an atty. Two coils with the same resistance but different IDs have the same surface area, and will therefore be exposed (in a totally open system) to exactly the same airflow. However, the one with the smaller ID will be longer in length (more wraps), whereas the one with the bigger ID will be bigger in width/height. Depending on the airflow, one coil might be significantly more cooled than the other. For instance, in cyclops style airflows, the smaller ID coil (but with more wraps) will be exposed to more direct air by virtue of covering the entire cyclops. On the other hand, very focussed direct airflow (such as on the Aromamizer) might benefit larger ID coils more, by virtue of more time in contact due to travelling around the coil. I'm heavily speculating here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Ezekiel
Its going to take me a while to digest that awesome post of yours in response to my shout out
Haha

And here I was thinking it had to do with the smaller ID having less juice inside the diameter, so the whole thing gets hotter! Didn't think of it in nearly as much detail as what you mentioned. You have given me homework now.

I do agree with your final heuristic findings. 

My take on it has generally been like this:

lower power - use thinner wire, smaller IDs - crisper vape
higher power - use fatter wire, bigger IDs - less crisp vape
Obviously it's a gradual spectrum, not just two endpoints. I tend to spend more time near the first one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Silver said:


> Thanks @Ezekiel
> Its going to take me a while to digest that awesome post of yours in response to my shout out
> Haha
> 
> And here I was thinking it had to do with the smaller ID having less juice inside the diameter, so the whole thing gets hotter! Didn't think of it in nearly as much detail as what you mentioned. You have given me homework now.
> 
> I do agree with your final heuristic findings.
> 
> My take on it has generally been like this:
> 
> lower power - use thinner wire, smaller IDs - crisper vape
> higher power - use fatter wire, bigger IDs - less crisp vape
> Obviously it's a gradual spectrum, not just two endpoints. I tend to spend more time near the first one.


Sorry bout that @Silver! 

Agree totally with your general impression - thats mine as well! I also tend towards the 1st one more than the second, and I agree it tends to give a more crisp vape.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zakariya Baker

Silver said:


> Hi @Zakariya Baker
> My experience has been that the lower wattage is not good for bigger diameters.
> The smaller the diameter the hotter the coil gets but the less wicking you have.
> 
> So i think (and this is just from my experiences) that the higher you go in power, the bigger the diameter of coil you can afford (from a temp point of view) and the bigger the diameter of coil you need from a wicking point of view - ie you need to carry more juice.
> 
> At lowish power - say up to 30 Watts i like my small diameters - like 1.6mm. On some devices i have to use 2mm because it needs more wicking. But at higher power, there isnt enough juice in the wick to have such a small diameter.
> 
> So my sense is that a 3mm ID with a lowish power vape on 28g wont be optimal. But try it out and let us know how it goes


Thanks for the feedback Silver, I'll rather wire it once I burn out my coil, really like the one in right now and I'm not gonna waste it xD. I'll post in a few weeks on using high guage macros in RTA setups for 20-30w.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker

Ezekiel said:


> Haha, thanks for the shout @Silver! Glad its getting out!
> 
> I have that on my to-do list. Problem with vape-related research is you need the research atomizers for vaping as well... I'll have to scour the classifieds at some time for a few cheapies. I have some related data, but will keep that together for a bigger post.
> 
> But I've been speculating, and based on what I've seen thus far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100% with you, @Silver.
> 
> If we compare two coils with the same material (28 AWG Kanthal), _the same number of wraps (6)_, but different inner diameters (2mm and 3mm), and therefore different resistances (1.0 ohm vs 1.345 ohm):
> 
> *The 3 mm coil will (when stretched out) be longer (75.11 mm vs 55.85)*
> Hence, it will have different surface area's (70.73 vs 51.92 mm2)
> Hence, it will have a _lower_ heat flux (1.32 vs 1.78 Watt/mm2)
> *Hence, it will require more power to heat up *
> *It will be able to wick more juice at a time*
> *It will utilize more of the available internal airflow*
> In addition, smaller coils have more constructive/destructive interference when heating - in other words, all parts of the wire is closer to each other, therefore heating one part of the coil causes its neighbouring parts to be heated more, which causes the original part to be heated even more, which causes its neighbouring parts to be heated even more more... you get the idea.
> 
> So we see that, with two coils with the same width (ie, same number of wraps), but larger ID, the larger ID coil will take more power to heat up to the same level. However, if you give it more power and get it to the same temperature as a coil with a smaller ID, you'll produce more vape since you've got more of the coil in contact with the juice.
> The last two points in the above list I'll get to a bit later.
> 
> On the other hand, if we compare two coils in the same manner as above, but instead of keeping the number of wraps constant, we keep the resistance constant (@ 1 ohm), we see the following:
> 
> 
> *Both coils will be the same length when stretched out* (55.85 mm)
> The larger ID coil will have slightly fewer wraps (~4 instead of ~6)
> Hence, the surface area will remain identical (51.29 mm2)
> Hence, the heat flux will remain identical (1.78 watt/mm2)
> *Hence, both coils will take the same amount of power to heat up*
> *The higher ID will wick more*
> *The higher ID will utilize more of the available internal airflow*
> 
> The constructive/deconstructive interference I talked about above still applies here (in other words, due to the wires being closer to each other, will lead to quicker heating) - but I don't actually know _how_ big an effect that is. My research thus far shows that it is not at all, and that the differences because of this effect comes down to fractions of a second. But it is there, either way.
> 
> Looking at the list above, we see that if we have two coils with different ID's but the same resistance, they will take the same power to heat up to the same temperature. The only difference between the two coils will be the last two points:
> 
> *The higher ID will wick more*
> *The higher ID will utilize more of the available internal airflow*
> Lets scratch the first one, and assume our wicking technique is even better than Zeus', and that both of our coils wick fast enough for the power we are throwing at them. Now, we are left only with the last point, but arguably the most important one.
> 
> If we have two coils with the exact same physical properties (in terms of how much power it requires to heat up), the larger one relative to the airholes (as well as how the air flows inside the atty) will be cooled more, which generally means more vape - depending on our setup.
> 
> For instance, lets say we take the two identical resistance coils from above, and throw 40 W at each of them while drawing as hard as we can. The smaller ID one will reach say 220 Celcius, at which point the airflow across the coil cools the coil almost as fast as the electricity is heating the coil, and the temperature remains more or less constant. On the other hand, with the 3mm coil and at 40 W, there will (usually) be more airflow across the coil, so it is cooled more, despite having the same heat from the electricity (since the two coils' physical properties are identical). So this coil might max at around 200 Celcius, maybe, and therefore produce less vapour. But that means we can bump up the power to 50 W using this coil - despite the fact that both coils heat up at the same tempo - because we have more cooling, and overall we'll produce more vapour at the same temperature in the bigger ID.
> 
> Unfortunately, things aren't always that simple. Using a larger coil (and more wick, accordingly) might mean that you'll be blocking of some of the indirect airflow, which can help cool the atty, create bigger clouds (albeit slightly less dense), and cool the final airflow, giving a cooler vape. In addition, a larger coil can actually mean blocking off the route air would take which would give maximum exposure to the coil, and rather force air to follow pathways which give less cooling and less vape. Or it might mean breaking a vortex effect.
> 
> In summary, I have found the following regarding coil size. These are mostly still heuristic, but I'm working on backing these up with experimental data:
> 
> 
> Larger coils equals more power equals more vape
> Usually, larger coils gives me an overall larger vape
> Usually, larger coils heats up my atty and mod more
> Too large a coil will give airflow problems - it will get hot too quickly but with very little vape, and the atty will heat up immensely
> Larger coils tends to give me less crisp flavour (not always though, and not necessarily _less_ flavour)
> 
> So all in all, I'll say what I always say - larger/smaller isn't better/worse, it will only depend on the atty. Certain atty's like smaller coils, certain atty's like bigger coils.
> 
> Btw, in terms of the electrical properties.... I haven't found any difference in any resistance range. As long as you stay safe, and you're mod is more than capable putting out higher voltage for higher resistance builds, I haven't found any difference in vapour/flavour production based on resistance, if the physical properties of the wires (heat flux, heat capacity ect) remains the same. So you don't necessarily have to think higher resistance means more voltage means super-fast moving electrons which will blow the crap out of that poor little Suicide Bunny - it generally is all the same, as long as the power (W) is the same. I think some of the pervasive ideas that lower resistance equals more vapour stems still from the days before variable voltage or variable wattage. At much very high or very low resistances there are some thresholds and funky patterns in terms of electricity flow and the thermodynamics of the material, but I believe these occur outside of vaping ranges.
> 
> That said, if you are building a high resistance build, just check whether your regulated mod and batteries can handle it - they can be as dangerous as a low-ohm build if your regulated mod doesn't have the correct safety features. And keep a watch on the mod's temperature - some mods can handle a high resistance build at high wattages only once, if you get what I'm saying.


This is some amazing analysis man. So what I've got prepped is more for the high guage high resistance, not bc I want the higher resistance, but bc I want good surface area on the coil. I keep it within the limit, so around 2-2.5ohm. So now I've got factors to consider of a high guage coil (28), larger surface are with macro ID (3mm). I understand I will be blowing my Atty with heat to match the heat capacity needed to power the coil, but it's more an experiment to get a big vape on low power, as well as to find out how flavour flave and heat flux consistency perform once I start chaining this thing. What do you think of the idea? Pointless fiddle or am I making some sense?.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Ezekiel said:


> Haha, thanks for the shout @Silver! Glad its getting out!
> 
> I have that on my to-do list. Problem with vape-related research is you need the research atomizers for vaping as well... I'll have to scour the classifieds at some time for a few cheapies. I have some related data, but will keep that together for a bigger post.
> 
> But I've been speculating, and based on what I've seen thus far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100% with you, @Silver.
> 
> If we compare two coils with the same material (28 AWG Kanthal), _the same number of wraps (6)_, but different inner diameters (2mm and 3mm), and therefore different resistances (1.0 ohm vs 1.345 ohm):
> 
> *The 3 mm coil will (when stretched out) be longer (75.11 mm vs 55.85)*
> Hence, it will have different surface area's (70.73 vs 51.92 mm2)
> Hence, it will have a _lower_ heat flux (1.32 vs 1.78 Watt/mm2)
> *Hence, it will require more power to heat up *
> *It will be able to wick more juice at a time*
> *It will utilize more of the available internal airflow*
> In addition, smaller coils have more constructive/destructive interference when heating - in other words, all parts of the wire is closer to each other, therefore heating one part of the coil causes its neighbouring parts to be heated more, which causes the original part to be heated even more, which causes its neighbouring parts to be heated even more more... you get the idea.
> 
> So we see that, with two coils with the same width (ie, same number of wraps), but larger ID, the larger ID coil will take more power to heat up to the same level. However, if you give it more power and get it to the same temperature as a coil with a smaller ID, you'll produce more vape since you've got more of the coil in contact with the juice.
> The last two points in the above list I'll get to a bit later.
> 
> On the other hand, if we compare two coils in the same manner as above, but instead of keeping the number of wraps constant, we keep the resistance constant (@ 1 ohm), we see the following:
> 
> 
> *Both coils will be the same length when stretched out* (55.85 mm)
> The larger ID coil will have slightly fewer wraps (~4 instead of ~6)
> Hence, the surface area will remain identical (51.29 mm2)
> Hence, the heat flux will remain identical (1.78 watt/mm2)
> *Hence, both coils will take the same amount of power to heat up*
> *The higher ID will wick more*
> *The higher ID will utilize more of the available internal airflow*
> 
> The constructive/deconstructive interference I talked about above still applies here (in other words, due to the wires being closer to each other, will lead to quicker heating) - but I don't actually know _how_ big an effect that is. My research thus far shows that it is not at all, and that the differences because of this effect comes down to fractions of a second. But it is there, either way.
> 
> Looking at the list above, we see that if we have two coils with different ID's but the same resistance, they will take the same power to heat up to the same temperature. The only difference between the two coils will be the last two points:
> 
> *The higher ID will wick more*
> *The higher ID will utilize more of the available internal airflow*
> Lets scratch the first one, and assume our wicking technique is even better than Zeus', and that both of our coils wick fast enough for the power we are throwing at them. Now, we are left only with the last point, but arguably the most important one.
> 
> If we have two coils with the exact same physical properties (in terms of how much power it requires to heat up), the larger one relative to the airholes (as well as how the air flows inside the atty) will be cooled more, which generally means more vape - depending on our setup.
> 
> For instance, lets say we take the two identical resistance coils from above, and throw 40 W at each of them while drawing as hard as we can. The smaller ID one will reach say 220 Celcius, at which point the airflow across the coil cools the coil almost as fast as the electricity is heating the coil, and the temperature remains more or less constant. On the other hand, with the 3mm coil and at 40 W, there will (usually) be more airflow across the coil, so it is cooled more, despite having the same heat from the electricity (since the two coils' physical properties are identical). So this coil might max at around 200 Celcius, maybe, and therefore produce less vapour. But that means we can bump up the power to 50 W using this coil - despite the fact that both coils heat up at the same tempo - because we have more cooling, and overall we'll produce more vapour at the same temperature in the bigger ID.
> 
> Unfortunately, things aren't always that simple. Using a larger coil (and more wick, accordingly) might mean that you'll be blocking of some of the indirect airflow, which can help cool the atty, create bigger clouds (albeit slightly less dense), and cool the final airflow, giving a cooler vape. In addition, a larger coil can actually mean blocking off the route air would take which would give maximum exposure to the coil, and rather force air to follow pathways which give less cooling and less vape. Or it might mean breaking a vortex effect.
> 
> In summary, I have found the following regarding coil size. These are mostly still heuristic, but I'm working on backing these up with experimental data:
> 
> 
> Larger coils equals more power equals more vape
> Usually, larger coils gives me an overall larger vape
> Usually, larger coils heats up my atty and mod more
> Too large a coil will give airflow problems - it will get hot too quickly but with very little vape, and the atty will heat up immensely
> Larger coils tends to give me less crisp flavour (not always though, and not necessarily _less_ flavour)
> 
> So all in all, I'll say what I always say - larger/smaller isn't better/worse, it will only depend on the atty. Certain atty's like smaller coils, certain atty's like bigger coils.
> 
> Btw, in terms of the electrical properties.... I haven't found any difference in any resistance range. As long as you stay safe, and you're mod is more than capable putting out higher voltage for higher resistance builds, I haven't found any difference in vapour/flavour production based on resistance, if the physical properties of the wires (heat flux, heat capacity ect) remains the same. So you don't necessarily have to think higher resistance means more voltage means super-fast moving electrons which will blow the crap out of that poor little Suicide Bunny - it generally is all the same, as long as the power (W) is the same. I think some of the pervasive ideas that lower resistance equals more vapour stems still from the days before variable voltage or variable wattage. At much very high or very low resistances there are some thresholds and funky patterns in terms of electricity flow and the thermodynamics of the material, but I believe these occur outside of vaping ranges.
> 
> That said, if you are building a high resistance build, just check whether your regulated mod and batteries can handle it - they can be as dangerous as a low-ohm build if your regulated mod doesn't have the correct safety features. And keep a watch on the mod's temperature - some mods can handle a high resistance build at high wattages only once, if you get what I'm saying.


I am wondering what the relationship is between coil size and the size of the chamber they are in. Atty size. Like an average percentage of the atty's space being used by the coil before air flow problems start. If it is about chamber vs coil size it should be possible to start with some kind of standard when you get an atty right out the box. 

I wasted a lot of time on stock coils. Thanks for all the excellent info. This stuff is FUN.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Ezekiel said:


> You're right, smaller ID will be better cooled than bigger ID. I meant bigger ID will _utilize_ more of the available internal airflow.
> 
> You're making me doubt some of my statements now, and I realize how big of an influence the actual airflow will be within an atty. Two coils with the same resistance but different IDs have the same surface area, and will therefore be exposed (in a totally open system) to exactly the same airflow. However, the one with the smaller ID will be longer in length (more wraps), whereas the one with the bigger ID will be bigger in width/height. Depending on the airflow, one coil might be significantly more cooled than the other. For instance, in cyclops style airflows, the smaller ID coil (but with more wraps) will be exposed to more direct air by virtue of covering the entire cyclops. On the other hand, very focussed direct airflow (such as on the Aromamizer) might benefit larger ID coils more, by virtue of more time in contact due to travelling around the coil. I'm heavily speculating here.


Building according to the air flow was what saved the Air Force RDA for me. You make total sense here. Thanks for the affirmation. That atty was useless till I hit 10 wraps and shines with 12. Just about to try spacing 8 wraps all spirally to see how that goes. Less wraps but same width. Regardless of ID or wire used, having WIDE coils sorted it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker

Lord Vetinari said:


> I am wondering what the relationship is between coil size and the size of the chamber they are in. Atty size. Like an average percentage of the atty's space being used by the coil before air flow problems start. If it is about chamber vs coil size it should be possible to start with some kind of standard when you get an atty right out the box.
> 
> I wasted a lot of time on stock coils. Thanks for all the excellent info. This stuff is FUN.


Lots of problems if you're using a big coil in a small atty bc of the heat i find. not very comfy to vape on a volatile feeling setup haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BassVapin

some coils I made will be going on an ijoy tornado when I get it today  all 26 guage kanthal because students be poor. will be getting some 32 guage for some claptons soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718

My 1st noob attempt at making my own twisted wire.






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Johan9779

Fun with a limitless RDA.

I hated the paisley paint job, so now its home made brushed stainless.





All naked and vulnerable. Ready for wire insertion.




Lets do the twist baby. 28ga x3 kanthal at 3mm.






Six turns of goodness.




Those coils are as bent as our president. Some tweezers cheating in the future.




0.22 ohm of goodness.




The promised tweezers cheating, bending, trying to get that professional YouTube look.





Movember mustachio glory





Fire in the hole.




Three... Two... One...




Lift of!




I would comment about the "flavour" and "fluffy little clouds". But I made the juice and have no idea what it really should taste like. So I'll settle for very satisfying...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac

Johan9779 said:


> Fun with a limitless RDA.
> 
> I hated the paisley paint job, so now its home made brushed stainless.
> 
> View attachment 75708
> 
> 
> 
> All naked and vulnerable. Ready for wire insertion.
> 
> View attachment 75709
> 
> 
> Lets do the twist baby. 28ga x3 kanthal at 3mm.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75710
> 
> 
> Six turns of goodness.
> 
> View attachment 75711
> 
> 
> Those coils are as bent as our president. Some tweezers cheating in the future.
> 
> View attachment 75712
> 
> 
> 0.22 ohm of goodness.
> 
> View attachment 75713
> 
> 
> The promised tweezers cheating, bending, trying to get that professional YouTube look.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75716
> 
> 
> Movember mustachio glory
> 
> 
> View attachment 75717
> 
> 
> Fire in the hole.
> 
> View attachment 75718
> 
> 
> Three... Two... One...
> 
> View attachment 75719
> 
> 
> Lift of!
> 
> View attachment 75720
> 
> 
> I would comment about the "flavour" and "fluffy little clouds". But I made the juice and have no idea what it really should taste like. So I'll settle for very satisfying...


You put some power on that baby, Kayfuns never go out of style. I recently put some Clapton's on my k-6 (kaylantis) good times!


----------



## antonherbst

Okay so this happened just now. 

Dual wire @26ga spaced parallel coil @ 3.2mm ID in my merlin mini. Wire 1 = kanthal a1 and wire 2 = ni80. So far this is an amazing vape.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

